# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  صندوق المفاجئات

## دمعة على السطور

** 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..* 

*احبتي...*
*بمناسبة هذا الشهر الفضيل...شهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*
*احببتُ أن يكون هنا فكرة.. تتناسب نوعاً ما مع أعمال الشهر...وفي نفس الوقت يستمتع الجميع معنا إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*أولاً...نختار عضو معين..* 

*ولكن في هذا الموضوع العضو لايأتي ليشارك بشيئ ما..*
*وإنما يأتي دور الأعضاء...*
*وهو إن كل عضو يدخل هذا الموضوع..*
*يقوم بإهداء العضو الذي تم اختياره...اي شيئ يخطر بباله..*
*وتكون كمفاجئة منه لأخيه العضو..*
*مثلاً يهديه ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*أو يهديه ثواب تسبيحات ....استغفار...*
*أو يهديه كلمة ودّ أن يقولها له منذ زمن..*
*أو يهديه صور جميلة من اختياره..*
*أو يهديه دعاء ..حتى ولو بجمل بسيطة صاغها له من داخل قلبه..*
*أو رسائل...أو حتى أبيات من الشعر..*
*اي شيئ ..اي شيئ يخطر في مخيلتكم..*
*بشرط...*
*أن تكون هنا الأخوة والاحترام...هما الأساس في موضوعنا...*
*وألا يتحول الموضوع إلى دردشة...(هذا أهم شي عااااااااااااااااد لاتحولوه لدردشة )* 


*إذن نقوم باختيار عضو...*
*ومن ثم يأتي الأخوة الأعضاء بوضع مايرغبون بإهداءه إياه في صندوق المفاجئات..*
*وبعد يومين..من اختيار العضو..* 

*تتوقف جميع الإهداءات*
*ويقوم بدوره باختيار عضو آخر..يأتي بعده..*
*ليقوم الجميع بإعادة الشيئ نفسه لهذا العضو الذي تم اختياره..* 




*اتمنى أن تحوز فكرتي على إعجابكم ...*
*إذا رأيت تفاعل منكم..سوف ابدأ باختيار عضو..*
*ليفتح صندوق المفاجئات الخاص به..* 

*تحياتي ومودتي ابعثها لكم مع الطير...*
*موفقين جميعاً...*
*أختكم /دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*فكرة  جميلة  وارجوا ان يتفاعلوا معك  فيها* 

*وانا  اشجعك  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الغالية دمعة على السطور
موضوع متألق وفكرة رائعة
عن جد اعجبتني جدا
ننتظر تفاعل بقية الاعضاء
تحياتي القلبية لك
دمتي بود...

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*موضوعك جميل*
*وفكره حلوه منك* 
*أختي وحبيبتي*
*دمعة على السطووور*
*إن شاء الله*
*يكون في تفاعل من أعضاء المحترمين أعضاء*
*شبكة الناصرة*
*تسلمين يالغلا بانتظار العضو الجديد*
*تحياااااتي*
*عذابـ المشاعر*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اممم فكرة رائعة وحلوة واخذيني من هاللحظة 
عضوة فعالة في هالمسابقة ^_^ 
يسلمووو يالغلا على الفكرة الحلوة لاعدمنا الجديد
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## علي pt

*فكرة رائعة ...*

*وأقترح العضو الأول هو صاحب الموضوع : أختنا دمعة على السطور*


*وبالتوفيق جميعا ..*

*اللهم ارزقنا صيام هذا الشهر وقيامه ..*
*اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار بعفوك ورحمتك يا أرحم الرحمين*

----------


## المميزة

فكرة حلوة 
يسلمووو

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*



*دائماً تتحفينا أخيتي بكل ما هو رائع ومميز*



*يعطيك العافية على هيك مواضيع* 



*وانا مع أخي علي باقتراحه*


*ان نبدأ أولا بصاحبة الموضوع* 

*أختنا الغالية / دمعه*





*تسلمين ودمتِ غاليتي بجمال روحكِ المضاءة بحب آل البيت(ع)*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*ممتاز ممتاز يالغلااا*
*آآنه وحده من مشجعين هالفكره الحلووووووه*
*الله يعطيج ألف عافيه للمثاابره الداائمه والمتألقه حبيبتي*

*تحيااااتــــي لكـ*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
فكرة رائعة جداً 
تسلمين يالغلا على الفكرة الرائعة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
وبنتظار العضو ..
ولو بتكوني أول عضو 
بتكون الحماس أكثر ..
يسلموا حبيبتي ..
موفقة الغلا ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

الموضوع روعة خيتو 
ونتظر التفاعل
واقترح اول عضو هو انت خيتو
دمعة على السطور
سلااااااام

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *فكرة جميلة وارجوا ان يتفاعلوا معك فيها*  
> *وانا اشجعك ابنتي*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*والدنا أبو طارق..*

* يسعد قلبي ويُشرّفني أن تكون أنت أول من يفتح أبواب صفحتي...*
*ويبعث فيها النور بنور تواجدك...*
*وتشجيعك يزيدني حماساً..ويُقدمني خطوات للأمام...*
*أنار الله قلبك الطيب..بحب من هم النور...*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الغالية دمعة على السطور
> 
> موضوع متألق وفكرة رائعة
> عن جد اعجبتني جدا
> ننتظر تفاعل بقية الاعضاء
> تحياتي القلبية لك
> 
> دمتي بود...



*أخيتي الغالية... لؤلؤة نجفية...*
*أنتِ المتألقة بحضورك...*
*والرائعة بتواجدكِ العطر..*
*وكأنكِ نثرتي..وروداً ورياحين في أرجاء صفحتي..فعبقت رائحة زكية..*
*من جرّاء اسمكِ العطر ..القريب إلى قلبي...*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول إلى أرض أمير المؤمنين عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..وإلى ذلك الضريح المقدس...*


*أسعدني تشجيعكِ...وإعجابكِ بالفكرة..*
*وكل ذلك من ذوقك الرفيع أخية...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *موضوعك جميل*
> *وفكره حلوه منك* 
> *أختي وحبيبتي*
> *دمعة على السطووور*
> *إن شاء الله*
> *يكون في تفاعل من أعضاء المحترمين أعضاء*
> *شبكة الناصرة*
> *تسلمين يالغلا بانتظار العضو الجديد*
> *تحياااااتي*
> *عذابـ المشاعر*



* أخيتي الحبيبة..عذاب المشاعر...*
*تعلمين جيداً مدى بهجة قلبي...عند رؤية كلماتكِ دوماً تُنير بين سطوري..*
*فلكلماتكِ المشجعة..*
* أُتوّجُكِ بتاج...من الزهور..*
*يعبق بالعطر المحمدي..*

*وابعث لكِ باقة من كلمات شكري ومودتي..  لكِ أخية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فكرة جميلة 
نحن بإنتظار ذلكـــ العضو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اممم فكرة رائعة وحلوة واخذيني من هاللحظة 
> عضوة فعالة في هالمسابقة ^_^ 
> يسلمووو يالغلا على الفكرة الحلوة لاعدمنا الجديد 
> ..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ وبنوركِ أخية في كل وقت..*
*تستبشر صفحتي بحضوركِ النيّر ...*
*أنار الله بصيرتكِ بحب من هم النور..* 
*سطعتي هنا كنجمة ...*
*أضاءت في سماء صفحتي..*
*فبعثت فيها النور..* 
*تمنياتي لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*وياهلا فيك ومرحبا..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*دمعة على السطور
**
* 
*يسلموووو ع الموضوع

الاكثر من رووعهـ

يعطيك العافيهـ

ولا يحرمنا جديدك*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ولله المووضووع رووعه ..
الفكرهـ حلووه مررهـ ..
وحنا ننتظر إختيار العضوو ..,,
الله يعطيك العافيه خيووه ع الطرح 
لاعدما مواضيعك الحلووه والمميزه
تحيااتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *فكرة رائعة ...*
> 
> *وأقترح العضو الأول هو صاحب الموضوع : أختنا دمعة على السطور* 
> 
> *وبالتوفيق جميعا ..* 
> *اللهم ارزقنا صيام هذا الشهر وقيامه ..*
> 
> *اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار بعفوك ورحمتك يا أرحم الرحمين*



* رزقنا الله وإياكم فيه الصيام والقيام..*
*والعتق من النار..*
*بحق محمد وآله الأطهار..*

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*حشرك الله مع أمير المؤمنين علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*

*خالص شكري وامتناني...لك لهذا الحضور الطيب..*
*وهذا التشجيع منكم جميعاً... الذي يزيدني حماساً..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> فكرة حلوة 
> يسلمووو



*أخيتي الغالية..المميزة..*
* تعلو مُحيا وجهي ابتسامة...*
*لأنكِ جعلتي صفحتي ضمن باقة ردودكِ أخية...*

*لكِ شكراً من الأعماق لهذا التواجد الطيب...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> 
> *دائماً تتحفينا أخيتي بكل ما هو رائع ومميز* 
> 
> 
> *يعطيك العافية على هيك مواضيع*  
> 
> ...



* اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
*أخيتي الغالية..ورد الياسمين..*
*أنتِ من تتحفيني بروعة حضوركِ وجمال روحك..*
*وتسعدي قلبي بهذه الأدعية المُستجابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*سُررتُ جــــــــــــــداً لتواجدكِ النيّر بين حروفي...*
*أُقلدُكِ بقلادة من الزهور والرياحين...*
*لجمال كلماتكِ ودعواتكِ التي سطرتها هنا...*
*دعواتي الصادقة لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## looovely

ســـــلام,,
خيتووووووو دمووووووعة عن جد فكرة حلووووووووو
ولله انك دائماً تفاجئينا,,بأفكارك الرووووعة :nuts: 
ويالله كوني أول عضوه ,,وأنا من حين بجهز المفاجأة :wink: 
تحيااااااااتي خيتو المصحوبة بالدعوات
looovely

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *ممتاز ممتاز يالغلااا*
> *آآنه وحده من مشجعين هالفكره الحلووووووه*
> *الله يعطيج ألف عافيه للمثاابره الداائمه والمتألقه حبيبتي*
> 
> *تحيااااتــــي لكـ*



 

*أخيتي الحبيبة... وردة بس عطشانة ...*
*كلماتكِ وتشجيعكِ... كوسام على صدري افتخر به دوماً...*
*لاحرمني الله من روعة تواصلكِ الدائم..*

*أخية..*
*أنتِ من تتألقي دوماً بإطلالتكِ الرائعة بين أحرفي...*
*لكِ شكــــــــــــراً...من الأعماق على هذا التواجد الغالي..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## صمته جرحني

وااااااااااو فكرة مرة حلوة يسلموا عالموضوع 

وبأنتضار العضو 

دمتي موفقة لكل خير 

تحياتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*كثير الفكرة حليوه ..*
*تسلمين دمعة على السطور و تسلم أفكارك الجميلة ..*
*يلا بانتظار العضو/ة ..*
*أحلى التحايا لواضعة الوضوع ^_^ ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> فكرة رائعة جداً 
> تسلمين يالغلا على الفكرة الرائعة
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> وبنتظار العضو ..
> ولو بتكوني أول عضو 
> بتكون الحماس أكثر ..
> ...



* همس الصمت ياحبيبة قلبي...*
*الاروع هو تواجدكِ الغالي والنيّر أخية...*
*فأنتِ دوماً كشمعة تُضيئ في أرجاء صفحاتي..*

*أنار الله قلبكِ الطاهر بحب من هم النور..*


*سُعدتُ جداً لحضوركِ .....*
*أسعد الله أيامكِ بكل خير..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الموضوع روعة خيتو 
> 
> ونتظر التفاعل
> واقترح اول عضو هو انت خيتو
> دمعة على السطور
> 
> سلااااااام



 *أخي الكريم جريح الروح..*
*خالص شكري وامتناني..وأصدق دعواتي.ابعثهم لك أخي ..*
*على هذا التشجيع لما طرحت...*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> فكرة جميلة 
> 
> 
> نحن بإنتظار ذلكـــ العضو



* الأجمل هو وجود من يتسمون بالتميز هنا بين سطوري..*
*أخي الكريم ...ابتسام السهم..*
*خالص شكري وجُل تقديري ...اقدمه لك ..على هذا الحضور الطيب..*
*وهذا التشجيع لما طرحت...*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *دمعة على السطور*
> 
> 
> *يسلموووو ع الموضوع* 
> *الاكثر من رووعهـ* 
> *يعطيك العافيهـ* 
> *ولا يحرمنا جديدك* 
> 
> *دمتي بود*



* أخي الكريم ...شاري الطيب..*
*لك شكراً من الأعماق على هذا التواجد الدائم والطيب..في صفحاتي..*
*ولا يتسم موضوعي بالروعة إلا بتواجدكم جميعاً ..وتشجيعكم...*

*أصدق دعواتي اقدمها ..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> ولله المووضووع رووعه ..
> الفكرهـ حلووه مررهـ ..
> وحنا ننتظر إختيار العضوو ..,,
> الله يعطيك العافيه خيووه ع الطرح 
> لاعدما مواضيعك الحلووه والمميزه
> تحيااتي



* أخيتي الغالية أسرار الليل..*
*الموضوع والفكرة..لاتكون رائعة إلا بتواجدكم غاليتي...*
*وتنويركم الذي يستبشر ويبتهج به قلبي..*


*جُل شكري وامتناني وأصدق دعواتي لكِ..لحضوركِ المتميز هنا ....*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> ســـــلام,,
> خيتووووووو دمووووووعة عن جد فكرة حلووووووووو
> ولله انك دائماً تفاجئينا,,بأفكارك الرووووعة
> ويالله كوني أول عضوه ,,وأنا من حين بجهز المفاجأة
> تحيااااااااتي خيتو المصحوبة بالدعوات
> looovely



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة ياهلا بالمهلّي...*
*ياحبيبة قلبي خيووووووووه...*
*وأنا اتفاجأ حقيقةً بروعة كلماتكِ وصدق دعواتكِ...*
*وجمال تشجيعكِ لما طرحت..*
*وابعث لكِ باقة من كلمات شكري وتقديري..*
*وأصدق دعواتي..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> وااااااااااو فكرة مرة حلوة يسلموا عالموضوع 
> 
> وبأنتضار العضو 
> 
> دمتي موفقة لكل خير 
> 
> تحياتي



* أخيتي الغالية..صمته جرحني..*
*أنا من تشهق فرحاً...لروعة وجمال كلماتك...*


*والاروع هو تواجدكِ النيّر هنا..*
*فلاتحرميني منه أخية..* 

*خالص شكري ودعائي لكِ ...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *كثير الفكرة حليوه ..*
> 
> *تسلمين دمعة على السطور و تسلم أفكارك الجميلة ..*
> *يلا بانتظار العضو/ة ..*
> 
> *أحلى التحايا لواضعة الوضوع ^_^ ..*



* أخيتي الغالية..إحساس وحكاية..*
*مااروع إطلالتكِ المُشرقة ...التي أضاءت صفحتي.**.*

*ابعث لكِ مع الطير..جُل شكري..وامتناني..وخالص دعواتي..*

*إحساس وحكاية..*
*جعل الله حكاياتكِ  أجمل و اروع الحكايات...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*يامن أضاءو صفحتي بنور إشراقتهم...*
*لاتعلمون...ولن تعلموا مقدار السعادة التي ادخلتموها على قلبي..*
*مُقصرة دائماً هي كلماتي...*
*في حقكم...*



*ولكن ماأستطيع أن أهبكُم إياه في هذا الشهر العظيم...*
*هو أدعية من أعماق قلبي..*
*اتمنى أن تكون مُستجابة..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*



*ولاأنسى كل من اختارني لأكون أول عضو ...يفتح صندوق المفاجئات...*
*حقيقة ..تتعثر حروفي..لتكون ولو بضع من كلمات شكر وتقدير واحترام لكم...*


*ولكن...*
*لااحبذ أن افتتح صفحة فتحتها لأخواني وأخواتي...*

*بل احب أن يكونو هم من يفتتحوها بأنفسهم...*
*حين ذلك سأكون أكثر سعادة...*


*نبدأ من هذه اللحظة في المفاجئاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت...*

*ولكن...اكره وأصعب شيئ بالنسبة لي..هو أن اختار أحدكم هنا...*
*فجميعكم...له معزة يعلمها الله وحده في قلبي...*


*ولكن هذا قانون من قوانين الموضوع...*
*ولابد من الاختيار...*
*وإن شاء الله الجميع سوف يدخل هنا ويكون له نصيب بعون الله تعالى..*










*امممممممممممممممممممممم*


*العضو الذي اخترته...هو..*





*صوت الاكرف...اقصد عذاب المشاعر..*


*من هذه اللحظة نبدأ جميعاً...بتوجيه الهدايا والمفاجئاااات لأختنا عذاب المشاعر..*
*كلٌ حسب طريقته..*

*أريد أن أُضيف أن يُمكن للعضو أن يدخل ويهدي العضو الذي تم اختياره أكثر من مرة..*
*وكما قلنا احبتي..لانريد أن يتحول موضوعنا هذا إلى دردشة..*
*ممكن أيضاً أن توجه سؤال ويمكن للعضو الامتناع عن الاجابة متى شاء..*


*إذن نبدأ على بركة الله..بذكر خير خلق الله..*
*محمد...*
*صلو عليه وعلى آله..*

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*تحياتي...وخالص مودتي..*
*دمعة..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي عذاب المشاعر..*
*يسعدني أن أكون أول من تهديك هنا...*
*احببتُ أن تكون أول هدية هي إهداء..ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*



*نسيتُ أن أقول أنه يحق للعضو أن يحتفظ بمقدار الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد*
*والاستغفار والتسبيحات..*

*يحتفظ به لنفسه..*
*فقط يعطيه علم أنه أهداه هذا العمل...*

*موفقين جميعاً احبتي...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
*مبااركـ عليكمـ الشهر العظيم* 
*فكـرهـ رااائعهـ ومميزهـ من نوعهاا*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاااافيه خيتو ع الطرح*
*دمعهـ على السطور*
*هدايا راائعهـ وقيمة في شهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*
*انـار الله طريقكِ بحق محمد وال محمد*
*ولاعدمناا جميل اطروحاتكِ الشيقهـ*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_مرحبااااا_
_عزيزتي : دمعه على السطور_
_فكرة حلوه كتير كتير .._
_وأنتِ دائماً تتحفينا بأفكاركِ المميزة .._
_والروعه .._
_يسلموا عالموضوع ..وبإنتظار العضو_ 
_دمتي في رعاية المولى .._
_وتقبلي مني أرق التحايا .._
_المعطرة بالعود والبخور .._
_والفل والكادي .._



_أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

شكرااا لكي أختي الغاليه
دمعة على السطووور
مفاجأه جدااا جميله دئمااا تتحفينا بالمفاجأت
اهديك من كل قلبي ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
الله يعطيج العافيه يالغلا
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*عذابـ المشاعر*

*اختي وحبيبتي الغاليه*

*احب اوجه لج كلمه شكر بسيطه ويا ريت تقبلينها مني بكل ود*

*آآنه احبج واودج مب لانج اختي اختي  لا*
*آآنه احسااسي يقوول لي هذي الصديقه المخلصه والوفيه*

*معزتج عندي يالغلا معزه فعلا حقيقه*

*الله لا يفرق بينا ويدووم المحبة ان شاء الله*

*تحيااتي العطره لج يالغـــــــــــاليه*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صوت الأكرف أو عذاب المشاعر
أول شي أحب أهديكِ
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
وثاني شي حابه أهديكِ
هذي الودرة كتعبير عن الاخوة إلي 
صارت بينا عن طريق المنتدى




وثالث شي راح أهديكِ هذي الادعية ومن كل قلبي
أسأل الله التوفيق لكِ ولادلادكِ 
والله يبلغك فيهم يارب
والله يحقق لك أمانيك
ورزقكِ الله غفران الذنوب في هذا الشهر الفضيل 
ويجعل الجنة مثواكِ ومثوى من تحبين
بحق من ولولدوا في هذا الشهر 
رزقنا الله واياكِ زيارتهم في الدنيا وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..

تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بأريج الزهور ..
مع الف سلام حبيبتي ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ماشاء الله عليك إختي دمعة على هيك* 
*موضوع راائع جدا وفكرة ممتازة*
*وأنا بدوري أهدي أختي عذاب المشاعر*
*دعاء من القلب بحق هذا الشهر تقضى حاجتها،،،،*
*كل الشكر لك أختي دمعة على الطرح*
*ودمتي في أمان الله وحفظه*
*نسألكم الدعاء في هذا الشهر الفضيل*
*تحياتي*
*نسيم*

----------


## looovely

ســـلام,,
وهذا السلام خاص لعذاب المشاعر,,خيتوووو أقبلي هذا الدعاء
ســائله من الله الأجابة
اللهـم
اني اســألك باسمــك الاعظم ان تعطيـها من خيرك اكثر مما ترجو وتكفيها من الشر أكثر مما تخاف وتسخرلها ملائكتك وتسهل أمورها في الأرض
اللهم
عظمـهافي قلوب خلقك وارفع ذكرهاوضع عنـها وزرها واسعدها فإني وعزتك احبها
اللهم
اجعل ابواب الجنه الثمانيه تفتح لهاوكل حسنة تتضاعف لهاوكل سيئة تمسح عنها وفي نعيم الجنة أسكنها,,ربي أنظرلها اللهم 
أمين 
تحيااااااااتي ,,looovely 
مواصلة التحية لصاحبة الموضوع..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*أهدي الأخت عذاب المشاعر ثواب تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام* 
*بمناسبة ذكرى مواليد أبنائها أبطال كربلاء عليهم السلام و روحي لهم الفداء ..*
*و من العائدين نحن و إياكم ..*
*و على فكرة أسمك كثير حلو يا عذاب خاصة إنّي أحب هاللطمية للشيخ الله يحفظه .*
*دمتم بحفظ الله .*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هديتي هي:
استغفار 77 مرة  
لـــ عذاب المشاعر

----------


## همس الحبيب

أخيتي دمعه على السطور حفظك الباري من كل مكروه ولاحرمنا من أفكارك الساميه
وفعلا نحن بحاجه لان يهدي بعضنا اعمالا صالحه للاخرين فقد نكون مقصرين في حق انفسنا فلا نحرم من كرم الله 
من دعاء الأخرين لنا ...
أخيه عذاب المشاعر أدعوا لك بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد أن يحفظك وكل من تحبين من كل مكروه وأن يقضي حوائجك دنيا وآخره وأن يحشرك مع محمد وآله عليهم السلام وأن لايريك كمد في نفسك وفيمن تحبين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شذى الزهراء..*
*الله يبارك في حياتك حبيبتي..انتو بعد متباركين ..*
*تواجدك ودعاءك دائماً له مكانة كبيرة في قلبي...*
*موفقة غاليتي وأسعد الله أيامكِ بكل خير..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*أمنيات مجروحة..*
*تواجدكِ دائماً راقي...*
*تبتسم له كل زاوية من زوايا صفحتي..*
*جعل الله السعادة رفيقاً دائماً لكِ...*


*عذاب المشاعر..*
*جزاكِ الله كل الخير على هذا الإهداء..*
*وسعيدة جداً لوجودكِ هنا...*


*وردة بس عطشانة..*

*كلماتكِ رائعة جداً في حق أختك..*
*لافرق الله بينكما بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*همس الصمت..*
*جميلة جداً هي إهداءاتكِ..*
*التي أهديتيها أختنا...*
*ودعاءك الذي اعرف أنه يخرج من قلب صافي أخية...*


*نسيم الذكريات..*
*الأجمل والاروع هو تواجدكِ هنا أخية...*
*ومااروع الدعاء الذي بعثتيه هنا..*
*اتمنى القبول منكم جميعاً..*


*لوفلي..*
*جعل الله هذا الدعاء في ميزان أعمالكم..*
*ووفقكِ لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*إحساس وحكاية..*
*ليس هناك اروع من تسبيحة السيدة الزهراء..*
*عليك وعليها بالعافية يارب..*

*ابتسام السهم..*
*في ميزان الأعمال..ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*همس الحبيب..*
*لامست قلبي كلماتكِ..ودعاءك الطاهر...*
*تمنياتي لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*موفقين احبتي جميعاً...*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال..إن شاء الله تعالى..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فكرة مميزة من أخت متميزة 
دائما ما اتفاجيء بمثل هذه المواضيع التي تتسم بالروحانية 
وتزيد من اواصر الترابط بين الاعضاء 
فنحن هنا كعائلة واحدة تزيدها هكذا مواضيع قربا وتآلفا 

هديتي للغلا صوت الاكرف ( عذب المشاعر) 
100 مرة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وان شاء الله بعد اسبوع راح اكون عند السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها 
وراح ازور نيابة عن الاخت الغالية 
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

* خيتي نوارة الدنيا...*
*نورتي صفحتي...*
*بنور حضورك...*
*ماتدري كيف سعدت بروعة تواجدك...*


*بتروحي للسيدة...*
*عليك بالعافية حبيبتي...*
*وعليها بالعافية عذاب المشاعر..على هالزيارة..وعلى إهداء الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..*
*موفقين إن شاء الله...وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامة يارب...*


*نورتينيا يالغالية...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*امممم*
*جاية لك ياالمشاعر بسؤال...*

*الله يعينك علي..*


*أثناء تواجدك في المنتدى أو في عالم النت بشكل عام..*
*هل حدث لك ...*
*موقف محرج..*
*أو موقف مضحك..*
*أو موقف محزن...*
*أو موقف مفرح*
*أو موقف مفاجئ*
*أو موقف خلاّك ماتقدري تتكلمي بكلمة..*



*انتي اختاري واحد منهم..*

*وقولي لينا وشو الموقف*
* ولاتغاوري*


*هههههههه*
*لا امزح.... انتي مخيرة تجاوبي أو لا  ...واخذي راحتك حبيبتي...*



*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الاخت عذاب المشاعر
اهديك ثواب صلاة ركعتين في مرقد مولاي الحسين ع
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اشكركم جميعااا أخواتي وأخواني
من كل قلبي أهدي لكم تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام
شكر خاص لكي أختي وحبيبتي
دمعة على السطووور
موضوع رااائع جداا وأنا أشكر على هذا المجهود الراااائع 
وأهدي لكي عزيزتي
دمعة
زيارة الحسين عليه السلام
الله يرزقنا جميعااا ياااارب بحق غريب كربلاء
موفقه لكل خير
ولي عوده مره ثانيه
تحياااتي
عذابـ المشاعر

----------


## صمته جرحني

هديتي للغلا هي 

الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 100 مرة 

ودعائي لها ولكل الاعضاء الدائم  بالموفقية لكل خير 

تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
متباااركين بالمولد المبارك 
بتكلم عن موقف حصل لي 
من كم يوم بس دخلت على المسنجر 
وقاعده مستانسه وفجأه ياتني اضافه من أحد :bigsmile:  وقبلتها بس ثواني الا اجوف السلام عليك
قلت وعليكم السلام قلت من وياي الا واحد يقول انت من بس خلاص تبهدلت عقب :wacko:  شوي الا يقول اذا ما تكلمت بطلع الصور مالكم بطرشهم لك مت من الخوف بعدين :sad2:  طفيت النت على طول من الخرعه شوي الا التلفون مالي يدق توقعوا منو  :huh: 
أختي الغاليه :wink: 
وردة بس عطشااانه
مسويه فيني مقلب
بس هذا المقلب خلاني ما أقبل اي أحد الي الحين هههههههههه :mad: 
أشكرك أختي الغاليه
دمعة على السطووور
على الأسئله الحلوه
موفقه لكل خير
تحياااااتي
عذابـ المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*متباركين احبتي جميعاً بهالليالي العظيمة والمباركة ..* 

*أخيتي الغالية لؤلؤة نجفية* 
*ياهلا فيك..وهلا بديارك...* 

*عليها بالعافية خيتي عذاب المشاعر..*
*إن شاء الله يارب في ميزان الأعمال..*
*موفقة حبيبتي..*
*صمته جرحني...*
*في ميزان الأعمال ...*
*إن شاء الله غاليتي..*
*وكمان عليها بالعافية الغالية مشاعر..*
*موفقة حبيبتي..* 



*مشاعر ههههههههههه*
*مو قادرة*
*اكلتيها مقلب هههههههه* 
*تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها..* 
*موفقين احبتي....*
*ولاأنسى شكركِ على هذه التسبيحة العظيمة لسيدة النساء..*
*وهذه الزيارة العظيمة لسيد الشهداء...*
*لحبيب القلوب..* 

*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..* 

*موفقين احبتي..*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> متباااركين بالمولد المبارك 
> بتكلم عن موقف حصل لي 
> من كم يوم بس دخلت على المسنجر 
> وقاعده مستانسه وفجأه ياتني اضافه من أحد وقبلتها بس ثواني الا اجوف السلام عليك
> قلت وعليكم السلام قلت من وياي الا واحد يقول انت من بس خلاص تبهدلت عقب شوي الا يقول اذا ما تكلمت بطلع الصور مالكم بطرشهم لك مت من الخوف بعدين طفيت النت على طول من الخرعه شوي الا التلفون مالي يدق توقعوا منو 
> أختي الغاليه
> وردة بس عطشااانه
> ...



 


*هلا ومرحبا فيج اختي الغاليه*

*اولا احب اشكرج لانج قلتي القصه كلهاااااا  ههههههههه*
*واشكر دمعه اختنا الغاليه على مجهوودها وتعبهااا الكبيييير ويانه*

*الله يدوومج للمنتدى يا دمعه المنتدى*

*تحيااتي لكموووووو*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*مباركه أختي الغاليه*
*وردة بس عطشااانه*
*إن شاء الله*
*تكون هذى اليله خير عليج وعلى جميع المسلمين يااارب*
*مشكووره حبيبتي نورتي المكااان* 
*الله يجعل ايامك كلها فرح وسعاده بحق هذه اليله المباركه*
*واحب أهدي لكي تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*موفقه لكل خير*
*تحياااتي*
*عذابـ المشاعر*

----------


## نور الهدى

ما شاء الله 

دوووم هالتميز والنشاط يا رب

خية دمعه الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلمي لنا على هالاطروحات الحلوة 


وبنسبة لاختي الغالية عذاب المشاعر 

اهديها هالوردة تعبير عن معزتي لها واقول لها الله يخليك لاهلك واحبابك 

ياسامعين الصوت - فرقة الولاء الإسلامية

وهاذي بعد 

واتمنى تعجبها

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
بجد مفاجئااااااااااااااات جنااااااااان 
متباركييييييييين جميعاَ بهذه الليالي المباااركه
دمـــــــوووع حبيبتي ،،،
دوووم التألق والتميز وكثيييييييييير من العطاء انشاء الله 
حبيبتي عذاب المشاعر 
اهديك الصلاة على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
و هذه الباقه الى قلبك الطاهر وانشاء الله تعجبك ياااقلبي 



دمتم جميعاَ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الغالية والقريبة من القلب بروحها الشفافة..*
*نور الهدى..* 
*أنرتي صفحتي بنور إطلالتكِ المشرقة..*
*أنار الله بصيرتكِ بحب من هم النور..*
*ووفقكِ لكل خير الدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 


*حبيبتي فروحة الطيبوبة..*
*دائماً مجرد اسمكِ يبعث الابتسامة...*
*فكيف بحضوركِ العطر..والنيّر...*
*تمنياتي لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل..وهذا المولود العظيم..* 

*موفقين احبتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي...أحلى مشاعر...* 
*احب أهديك..* 
**






 
*هذه الآيات العطرة من الذكر الحكيم..* 

*لينير الله بها دربكِ وقلبكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكووره أختي الغاليه 
دمعة على السطووور
أحلى هديه هذى ما في أحسن ولاأحلى من كتاب الله سبحان وتعالى 
تسلمين يالغلا 
الله يعطيج كل خير بحق هذه اليله المباركه 
موفقه لكل خير
تحيااااتي
عذابــ المشاعـر

----------


## شواطئ شوق

الفكره رائعه ياعزيزتي
موفقه إلى كل خير 
بحق محمدوالمحمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شواطئ شوق..*
*نورتينا بنور تواجدك...*
*الله ينور ديارك..وقلبك..بحب محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*تمنياتي لكِ في هذه الأيام المباركة بكل توفيق وسداد..وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عذاب المشاعر..*
*هذي حلاوة المولد لك..وأعطي الجهال لاتاكليه كله عنهم..هههههه* 
** 






*وهذي مجموعة شموع لك ...*
*الله ينور ديارك بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## khozam

اختي عذاب المشاعر

انا اهديك ثواب استغفار لله 100 مرة
وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله 100 مرة 
تحياتي لك 
اشكرك اختي دمعة على الفكرة الرائعة 
تحياتي لك مع كل احترام وتقدير على ما قمتي به

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم*  
*الحبيب44* 
*لك شكراً من الأعماق على هذا التواجد الطيب..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال لك ولعذاب المشاعر إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بعد ساعة زمن..*
*تنتهي اليومين..المختارين..*
*تنتهي إهداءاتنا للغالية مشاعر..*
*اتمنى أن تكون قد سُعدت بوجودها هنا..*
*واتمنى أن يكون كل ماقدمتموه هنا في ميزان أعمالكم..احبتي...* 


*واختم تواجدي معكِ بإهداء الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد التي قمت بذكرها في هذه الليلة المباركة..*
*راجية من الله ورسوله القبول..* 


*عزيزتي..عذاب المشاعر...*
*وددتُ لو أستطعتُ إهداءكِ أكثر كم من جميع النواحي..*
*ولكن كما تعلمين..*
*بسبب انشغالنا في هذه الليالي المباركة...*
*قل عطاءنا الشيئ القليل..* 

*ولكن ...*
*حقيقةً عليك بالعافية على هذه الإهداءات وخصوصاً..*
*مافيها ذكر لله وذكر لمحمد وآله الطاهرين...*
*وزيارات عند مشاهدهم الطاهرة..* 

*هنيئاً لكِ أخية....*
*وإن شاء الله تكون مقبولة من الجميع يارب...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*أخيتي عذاب المشاعر..*
*عند حضوركِ هنا..*
*اتمنى أن تختاري أحد الأعضاء..*
*ليفتح صندوق المفاجئات..*

*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## همسة ألم

فكره راااااااااائعه خيه 
دائما ماتتحفينا بالأفكار الرااائعه 
أختي العزيزه : أنت مطلوبه لدنيا في
طرحي ( جوالك تحت المجهر )
شاكره لك ...
كل الود

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تسلمين يالغلا* 
*ما قصرتين والله انا أختار أختي الغاليه*
*وردة بس عطشااانه*
*هى محتاجه الي دعوتكم ارجو منكم أن تدعوا لها في هذه اليله المبارك*
*اللهم شافي أختي الغاليه بحق هذه اليله المبارك*
*تسلمين يالغلا*
*دمعة على السطوور*
*أهديك من كل قلبي بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
*كما أشكر جميع أعضاء شبكة الناصرة على هذه الأهدءات الجميله وأنا أهدي لهم تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*تحيااااتي لكم*
*عذابـ المشاعـر*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*همسة ألم ..*
*خالص شكري لكِ حبيبتي...*
*على هذا التواجد العطر...*
*الذي أسعدني كثيــــــــــــــراً....*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي عذاب المشاعر..*
*سُررتُ جداً لتواجدكِ*
*وإستضافتكِ هنا في صفحتي..*



*وأسعد أيضاً بتواجد الغالية...وردة بس عطشانة...*


*إذن من الآن لمدة يومين تستبشر صفحتي وتُضيئ...*
*لإطلالتكم الرائعة...*
*وإهداءاتكم لأختنا الغالية...*
*وردة بس عطشانة..*
*فلنساهم جميعاً إن شاء الله تعالى...*

*لخدمة مؤمنة بكل الأشكال...*
*بقدر المُستطاع..*


*موفقين جميعاً احبتي...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي وردة...*
*ابعد الله عن قلبكِ الطاهر كل حزن وأسى ودموع ...*
*ومسح الله عليكِ بيده الرحيمة بكل بصحة وعافية...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*
*وبحق هذه الليلة العظيمة وصاحبها العظيم...*
*عليل كربلاء..*
*اشفي ياربي هذه المؤمنة من كل داء وبلاء...*

*وفرج عنها وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*



*غاليتي وردة..*
*أهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...*

*راجية من المولى القدير..ومن رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم القبول..*
*منا ومنكم..أجميعين...صالح الأعمال...*


*موفقة أخية لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي انتظري مفاجئاتنا القادمة بإذن الله تعالى..*
*موفقة*

----------


## khozam

اختي وردة بس عطشانة

خير ما يهدى 

ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله 100 مرة
و اهديك ثواب استغفار لله 100 مرة
 
تحياتي لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم.......الحبيب44*
*يعطيك العافية ..على هذا التواجد العطر الذي يفوح عطراً بذكر الله وذكر رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*


*في ميزان الأعمال..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*تلقاها عند مليك مقتدر..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية وردة ..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعااائي لها بالشفاء والصحه ..*
*اللهم بفاطمة وابوها وبعلها وبنوها والسر المستودع فيها* 
*شافي وعاافي اختنا وردة ..وجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*
*اهديها الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
*ومشكووره دمعه ع الطرح الراائع*
*دمتن بــود*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد 
ماتشوفي شر خيه 
أحب أهديك
اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد  
1000 مره 
وبعد أهديك الأستغفار 
100 مره 
تمنياتي لك بالشفاء العاجل...
تحياتي ....

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ماتشوفون شر سلامات
مع الصلاة على محمدوال محمد 
عشرو ن مر ة وسورة القدر والفاتحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*نورتونا يالغوالي..*
*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*وهنيئاً لوردتنا...*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا وردة..*
*اتمنى تكوني بأحسن حال يارب* 
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وهذه الوردة لك..*
*إهداء بمناسبة المولد..*

**



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وردة بس عطشانة...*
*متى وكيف يتحقق مفهوم السعادة بالنسبة لكِ؟؟؟*
*وإذا ممكن أن تضعي لنا موقفاً سعيداً ممرتِ به..* 


*اتمنى يكون سؤالي خفيف على قلبك خيه...* 


*وتمنياتي لكم جميعاً...*
*بسعادة الدارين بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

خيتي وردة بس عطشانه انا الان ادعي لك من عند النبي(ص) ان الله يشافيك بحق محمد (ص) واهل بيبه الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياعلي..*
*أخونا عند الرسول الأعظم..*
*عليكم بالعافية..*
*بجوار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبجوار البضعة الطاهرة...*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة..* 
*وترجعو بالسلامة..* 

*وإن شاء الله ..في ميزان الأعمال...*
*وإن شاء الله خيتنا تتشافى وترجع تنورنا يارب..*

*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خيتي وردة بس عطشانه
الله يشافيك يارب
بحق الليلة المباركة الجمعة
وبحق هذا الشهر الفضيل
وبحق من ولدوا في هذا الشهر ..
أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
والله يحقق لك كل امنياتك يارب ..
دمتي بكل خير خيتي ...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الاخت وردة بس عطشانة
ندعو من الله العلي القدير
ان يمن عليك بالشفاء
بحق محمد وآل بيته الكرام
اختي اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
دمتي بصحة وعافية
تحياتي

----------


## looovely

خيتوووووووو وردة بس عطشانة
                سلامات وماتشوفي شر,,الله يشافكِ
                   بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها
                    والسر المستودع فيها,,يالله
                      وانا راح أهديك ثواب دعاء النور 
                            للشفاء+دعاء العهد
                            دمتي بخير وعافية
                         تحياتي لكِ,,looovely

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيبتي : عذاب المشاعر ..
أحب أن أهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وأهديكِ ثواب قراءة جزء من القرآن الكريم ..
ودعائي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك ..
والله يطول في عمرك .. ويخليك لأولادك ..
والله يفرج عنك وعن جميع المؤمنات والمؤمنين 
أجمعين ..

أختك : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أختي: ورده بس عطشااانه ..
أحب أولاً .. أن أدعوا لكِ بالشفاء .. 
وثانياً .. أهديك ثواب إستغفار مئة مرة ..
وثواب تسبيحة الزهراء ..
وموفقه لكل خير إن شاء الله ..

تقبلي تحايايا العطره ..

أختك :: أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*تفاجأت واندهشت وفرحت وااااااااايد لما عرفت اسرة المنتدى مستضيفيني عندهم في احلىى الموااضيع احسنها وخصووصا هذا الموضووع اللي نجاحه كان بفضل مشاركاتكم القائمة على الصلاه على محمد وآله*


*اشكر اختي الغاليه عذاب المشااعر على وقفتها ويااي في الفتره اللي عدت والحمدلله على خير*


*واشكر اختي الغاليه دمعه على السطور على جهودها ومثابرتها الداائمة في كل المنتدى* 

*وما انسى بعد* 
*اشكر بعد خوااتي واخوواني الكراام على دعوااتهم لي بالسلامة*
*وهنيئااا لي كل الدعوواات والاهدااءات منكم احبتي*


*دمعه حبيبتي*
*بالنسبة للسؤال هل كنتين تقصدين السعادة لان السؤال غير وااضح*

*اما بالنسبة للموقف فهو  مفااجأتكم الحلوه لما خبرتني اختي انكم مستضيفيني عندكم وتدعوون لي من قلوبكم الطيبه*
*آنه اعتبره ذي موقف حلووو وما يتكرر الا من ناس طيبين مثلكم*

*تحيااااتــــــــي لكموووو اعــزائي*
*اختكــــــــــمـ*
*وردة عطشانـــــــه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي...*
*همس الصمت..*
*لؤلؤة نجفية..*
*لوفلي..*
*أمنيات مجروحة..*
*دائماً يبتسم قلبي..ويبتهج..*
*لوجودكم..النيّر هنا بين طيات قلمي..*
*أنار الله قلوبكم بحب من هم النور...*


*ومايُسعدني أكثر وأكثر..هي قلوبكم الطيبة..التي تنثر أطهر الأدعية ..*
*جعلها الله في ميزان أعمالكم احبتي..*
*وأدام الله أخوتنا وحبنا وخوفنا على بعضنا دوماً إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*هنيئاً لوردتنا...*




*موفقين دوووووووووماً إن شاء الله تعالى.. احبتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي وردة بس عطشانة...*
*فرج الله وكشف عنكِ كل ضيق ومرض...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*لكِ مني ثواب دعاء العهد والندبة في هذا اليوم..*
*اتمنى من الله القبول* 
*ولكِ الشفاء العاجل* 
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*



*نسيت أن اذكر..*
*تم تعديل الكلمة* 
*كان خطأ مطبعياً..*
*معذرة منكِ عزيزتي...*
*اقصد السعادة...*



*إن كنتِ انتي سعيدة جداً بتواجدكِ هنا..*
*وبهذه الإهداءات من أخواننا وأخواتنا الأعضاء..*
*فأنا أسعد وأسعد بكل ذلك..*
*والله يشهد...*




*موفقة غاليتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إهداء :: الصلاة على محمد وآله 
50 مرة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حابة أهديك مناجات العاشقين...للشيخ حسين الاكرف..*
*إن شاء الله تزبط معي..* 
مناجاة العاشقين - الشيخ حسين الأكرف 
*بحق هذه المناجاة المنسوبة لأمير المؤمنين علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجميعن..(إن لم تخونني الذاكرة)..*


*اكشف اللهم مابنا من هم وغم..ومرض وضيق وكرب..*
*ولاسيما هذه المؤمنة...* 

*موفقة..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم ابتسام السهم..*
*قضى الله حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة..*
*كما قضيت حاجة لمؤمنة..*
*في ميزان الأعمال...*
*إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً لوردتنا..*


*موفقين جميعاً ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ماشاءالله تبارك الله

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

والله كل صفحه افتحها من هذا الموضوع أشعر انها تشع نور بذكر الله ومحمد وآله الكرام

ويفوح منها عطر قلوبكم الطيبه وأرواحكم الطاهره

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين والشكر موصول للغاليه دمعة يوفقك ربي 
وسلمتي حبيبتي على هالفكره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

والآن أهدي اختنا وردة 

فضل وبركات وأجر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

وفضل وأجر وبركات الإستغفار

والدعاء لها بالشفاء والعافيه والتوفيق لمايرضي الله وصلاح أمرها

موووفقين يااارب

----------


## الفرح دنياي

اهدي الاخت 
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله الاطهار 
وربي يعافيها انشاء الله 
الشكر موصول الى الاخت والمشرفه 
المتألقه دمعه على السطور
مثابين انشاء الله 
كل من يدخل هالصفحات الرائعه يشعر 
بروحانيه ،،،جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شمعة..*
*أطلتُ الانتظار لحضوركِ النيّر..*
*وإطلالتكِ المشرقة...*

*لو تعلمين مدى سعادتي..لتشريفكِ هنا...*
*يهمني جداً رأيكِ...*

*وأثابكِ الله على ماعملتِ..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*موفقة حبيبتي..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

*أخي الكريم..أمير الشوق..أهلاً بحضورك الطيب..*

*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*



*قضى الله حوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي..وردة ..*
*لكِ إهداء ثواب استغفار...*
*مع خالص رجائي بالقبول لدى الله عز وجل...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة بس عطشانة..*
*ساعاتُ قليلة..*
*وتنتهي رحلة الإهداءات لكِ هنا أخية..*
*مع أملي الكبير..*
*بأن يكون الله قد استجاب دعوانا..وتقبل منا جميعاً...*
*وأملي الكبير أيضاً لكِ أخية بالشفاء العاجل..والفرج القريب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*غاليتي وردة..*
*سُعدتُ جداً...لتواجدكِ هنا...ولتنويرك أرجاء صفحتي..* 
*ولوجود اسمك..*
*وسُعدتُ جداً جداً لتواجد كل أخواني وأخواتي..والله يعلم ..* 

*حبيبتي وردة..*
*عند دخولكِ هنا أخية..*
*وبعد أن تكتبي ماتحبين..*
*اختاري العضو الذي تريدي أن يكون بعدك...*
*استودعك الله..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي*
*دمعة على السطووور*
*موضوع صراحه فيه رواحنيات رااائعه وجميله*
*تسلمين يالغلا*
*هنيئاً لكيِِ أختي الغاليه*
*وردة بس عطشااانه*
*على هذه الأهدءات الصادقه الجميله*
*عليج بالف عافيه ياوردة المنتدى يالغلا*
*وانا أهديج من كل قلبي تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*موفقين لكل خير*
*تحياااااتي لكم*
*عذابـ المشاعـر*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تـــم تثبيت الموضوع حتى نهاية شهر شعبان المعظم لروعته وفائدته للجميع إن شاالله 
وسيستمر تثبيته لنهاية شهر رمضان المبارك إن رغبتي يادمعتي وإن أحب الاخوة والاخوات 
وإن شئتي عمل موضوع منفرد لشهر رمضان ونقوم بتثبيته وانزال هذا الموضوع بعد انتهاء الشهر 
فذلك متروك لك حبيبتي  
في آخر اليوم أهديكي ياوردة أجر وفضل وبركات التسبيح والتقديس لله جل جلاله  
بارك الله فيك جميعا ً وغفر لكم ووقاكم شر أنفسكم وجعل خواتم أعمالكم الى خير

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

> *وردة بس عطشانة...*
> 
> *متى وكيف يتحقق مفهوم السعادة بالنسبة لكِ؟؟؟*
> *وإذا ممكن أن تضعي لنا موقفاً سعيداً ممرتِ به..* 
> 
> 
> *اتمنى يكون سؤالي خفيف على قلبك خيه...* 
> 
> 
> ...



 

 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*اخيتي الغاليه لا اعرف كيف اشكر كل هذا العطااء النابع من قلووب طيبه وصاافيه*
*جعلتوا قلبي يحب الدنيا ليعيش فيها من جديد*
*كلماتكم  وروعه دعائكم جعلوني انظر للطريق القادم بإن الله تعالى*
*مهما قلت لن استطيع ان اعبر لكمو ما بقلبي من سعاده اتجاهكم يا احبتي*

*وحبيبتي الغاليه دمعه على السطور*
*انتي هنا فعلا بدور مهم وممتاز في المنتدى*
*اتمنى لكـ الخير والتوفيق من كل قلبي اختي العزيزه*

*اشكر كل من دعا لي بالشفاء والخير* 
*ولا انسى التسبيحاات المباركه الاستغفاار*
*الله يبعد عنكم ان شاء الله كل مكروه*


*اما عزيزتي سؤالك  بالعكس جداااا  راائع واستطيع الاجابه عليه بكل امتنان*
*السعاادة*
*السعادة بالنسبة لي عزيزتي متى  تتحقق عندما اكون مع اجمل واصدق واقرب البشر لي اهلي*
*وكيف تتحقق عندما يكون كل قلب من قلوب الناس امامي تتعامل معي بكل ود واحترام*
*لان المعامله شي اساسي لتكوين السعادة بين البشر*


*وفي الختاام اشكركم جمييعا مره اخرى*


*واختار بعدي في هذا المكاان*
*شمعة تحترق*

*تحياااتـــــــي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*سلامٌ عليكم من الله ورحمة وبركات..* 
*اعتذر على تأخيري..*
*كنت في مجلس عزاء حسيني...*
*ودعيت للجميع منكم بالفرج القريب ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

*موفقين لكل خير احبتي..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*
*لذلك  من هذه اللحظة ..*
*تبدأ الإهداءات...* 

*للغالية...*
*شمعة..*
*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> *يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي*
> *دمعة على السطووور*
> *موضوع صراحه فيه رواحنيات رااائعه وجميله*
> *تسلمين يالغلا*
> *هنيئاً لكيِِ أختي الغاليه*
> *وردة بس عطشااانه*
> *على هذه الأهدءات الصادقه الجميله*
> *عليج بالف عافيه ياوردة المنتدى يالغلا*
> ...



 *هنيئاً لكم أنتم بقلوبكم..وارواحكم القريبة لله ولأهل بيت العصمة عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*
*المحبة للخير والدعاء..لكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات..*
*غاليتي ..مشاعر..*
*تعطرت صفحتي..بتسبيحة السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها* 
*التي نثرتها هنا ...*


*جعلها الله وادخرها وحفظها لكِ في ميزان حسناتكِ...*
*وهنيئاً لوردتنا الغالية..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شمعة..*
*لاتعلمين مدى سعادتي...لتعريجكِ مرة أخرى بين أحرفي..*
*وسعيدة جداً لأنكِ قمتِ بتثبيته...*
*ولكن أقول أنه لم يحظى ولم ينال التميز..إلا بتميز من يشرفوني وينورني بنور بتواجدهم..*
*وهم أنتم جميعاً احبتي..*


*شمعة..قضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..بجاه أم البنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*

*وهنيئاً لوردتنا..بهذه التسبيحات التي تصل إلى عنان السماء...*
*ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*موفقة عزيزتي..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي..وردة..*
*سعيدةٌ جداً لأن الله فرّج مابكِ..وكل ذلك بفضلٍ من الله وببركات من محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*شكراً على إجابتكِ ورحابة صدركِ...*
*جعل الله أيامكِ كلها سعادة ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*سُعدتُ جــــــــــــــدا بتواجدكِ هنا...*
*والآن...*
*استودعكِ الله أخية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هكذا نحن..*
*نتنقل من سكة لأخرى...*
*ومن قطار إلى آخر...*
*عسى أن ندخل ولو بعضاً من البهجة والسرور في قلب ..من يتواجد هنا..*
*ومن نصعد في قطاره...* 
*سواء كانت هذه البهجة...حسية..أو معنوية..* 
*أثابكم الله جميعاً...ياكل من اشتركتم بدعاءكم..أو اي شيئ بسيط فعلتموه ...*
*حتى زوارنا الكرام لاننساهم..*
*مؤكد شاركون بالدعاء للجميع...*
*أثابكم الله وجعله في ميزان أعمالكم..*
*تجدونه عند مليك مقتدر بعون الله تعالى..*

 

*موفقين جميعاً...*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وهنا...ابدأ الكلام..بذكر خير الأنام عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام...*
*وابعث..وأهدي ثواب الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد...*
*وثواب تسبيحات...*
*للغالية شمعة..*
*راجية من الله ومن رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم القبول..* 

*موفقة عزيزتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**



*عزيزتي..شمعة..*
*اخترتُ لكِ هذه الصورة..*
*راجية من المولى الجليل..أن يفرش الله دربكِ بالورود..*
*ويضيئة بملايين الشموع..*
*وأن ينير الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*
*محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
اهدي ثواب وقضل الصلاة على محمد وآله الى حبيبتي شموووع
وايضاَ فضل دعاء الفرج للامام المنتظر الحجه ارواحنا فداء تراب قدميه المباركه الطاهره 
وامممم بعد يؤيؤيؤ مابتخلص البنت  :embarrest: 
باااااقه حلوووه من الزهووور الى اجمل واحن واحلى شــــــــمعه بحياتي 
شــــــــــموووع ياااقلبي انشاء الله تعجبك ياااعمري 

وانشاء الله ايااامك كلها وردوسعااااده وفرح  :wink:  :embarrest:  بحق محمد وآله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لن أستيطع وصف أو تصوير مدى تسارع نبضي والفرح الذي ملئ روحي

عند قراءة اسمي .. للحظات جلست أمام الشاشه بلا حراك

بعدها شكرت الله لأن وقوع الاختيار علي لأنال من فيض أرواحكم الطاهره

دعاء أو تسبيح أو صلاة أو كلمة طيبه ذلك فضل من ربي له الشكر والحمد

وردة شكرا ً لك أسأل الله أن يوفقك لمايحب ويرضى

دمعة عاجزه حبيبتي عن كتابة كلمة تعبر عما بداخلي

رعاك الله وحماك لاحرمني الله منك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فروووحه ..

ملىء الله قلبك بهجه لاتفارقه

وعطر الله أيامك بطاعته ورضاه

لاحرمني الله عطاء قلبك الطاهر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خطر في بالي أن أهديكِ ثواب دعاء العهد لمدة هذين اليومين..بمشيئة الله تعالى..*
*راجية القبول من المولى عز وجل..* 





*شمعتي الغالية..قضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..*
*وحقق الله لكِ مبتغاكِ يارب..*
*وجعلكِ الله من أنصار مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان..واشياعه واتباعه..والمستشهدين بين يديه..*
*وحشركِ الله ..معه ومع أجداده الطيبين الطاهرين...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*موفقة غاليتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احنا حب محمد وآله لينا شمعة...*
*تضوي قلوبنا وليلنا تشعة..*
*وبهالمنتدى جمعتنا للحب شمعة..*
*أنا أجيت اليوم والمقصودة شمعة..*

*هالأبيات تقبلهم هدية..*

*أدري مو موزون..وملخبط تلخبط هههه*
*عاد مااهديتهم إلا شمعة الخبيرة في الشعر وهالأمور..*
*هههه*


*المهم المضمون من الكلام..*
*غاوري شوي عن الوزن وهالأشياء..ههه*


*موفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*معذرة نسيت التعليق على من سبقني..*
*شموعة..*
*أنا هي السعيدة بتواجدكِ هنا غاليتي..*
*دعواتي الصادقة والخارجة من القلب لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج...*

*فرووحة..*
*ياهلا فيك..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*وهنيئاً لشمعتنا..إن شاء الله ..*
*قضى الله حوائجكم جميعاً احبتي للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*موفقين..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عزيزتي شمعه تحترق ..*
*اضـاء الله لك طريقك بحق محمد وال محمد،،*
*جميل هذا الاختيار الذي وقع عليك،،*
*اسـأل الله بحق صاحب هذهـ الايام ان يفرج عنك ويقضى حوائجك،،*
*ولكـ مني استغفار لرب غافر الذنب وقابلاً للتوبهـ،،*
*تقبليها مني كأجمل هدية بمناسبة المولد الشريف (الامام المهدي* 
*عجل الله تعالى فرجه),,*
*وكل عــــامـ وانتي شمعة مضاءهـ بالفــ خـير*
*تحيااااتي العطرهـ*
*شــذى*

*والشكر الموصول الى الغاليهـ دمعهـ على السطور*
*لهذا الطرح المميز*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## looovely

ســـلام,,
          أهدي اختي شمعة,, ثواب زيارة الأمام الحسين عليه      
                          السلام
                           +
                         دعاء الفرج 
                       تقبليهما مني,,تحياتي لكِ
                        ولصاحبة الموضوع
                       دمتم بخير وعافية جميعاً
                          looovely

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

موضوع في غاية الروعه
تسلمي دمعه على طرحه.. دوما مبدعه وراقيه..


ويستاهلو جميعا هالهدايا الحلوه..

---------------------

يووو
شمعتنا .. عاد...  دي مشكل لو افوتها افا عليكم..  :in_love: 

قالوا غلاتها ؟!.. قلت ياناس صعبه..

أوصف غلا اللي يعزه القلب والروح..


تعجز عباراتي .. ولا ادري ويش اهديش

اهديش مشاعر العتب وقت الغياب  :no: 
مشاعر الفرح والسعاده وقت الرجوع << والله تشني طفل عاطينه حلاوه اذا نورتينا بعد غياب :toung:  :embarrest: 

اهديش صدق المشاعر والأحاسيس

و اغلى هديه
..
بتكوني عالبال والخاطر طووول ما اني في المدينه
تأكدي.. وما راح انساش في كل بقعه طاهره ..
ربي يحقق مرادش
ياشمعه تحترق .. لتضيء درب الأخرين

الى اروع روح عرفتها وبدون مجامله..
خالص الحب
والتقدير
والدعاء..

دمتي غاليتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اختيار جدا موفق عزيزتنا وردة 

للشمعة المضيئة بالانوار 
اهدي ثواب زيارة السيدة زينب عليها السلام 
 وثواب وزيارة السيدة رقية عليها السلام 
واهديها ثواب الصلاة على ومحمد وآل محمد 100 مرة 
مع خالص دعائي وامنياتي بالموفقية 
والله لا يحرمنا من وجودها بيننا

----------


## الفرح دنياي

خيه شمعه
 اهدي لك فضل ودعاء الفرج لمولانا وسيدنا الامام المنتظر (عج)
وذكر الصلاة على محمدواله الميامين
واتمنى لك الموفقيه ولصاحبة الموضوع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شذى الزهراء..دائماً لاطلالتكِ نوراً...يملأ أرجاء متصفحي...أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*
*لوفلي...أيتها العفوية..طيبة القلب..لاتحرميني من نور تواجدكِ...*
*أميرة المرح...أمووووووووووورة..هلا وغلا..أمورة عندنا اليوم...*
*وأني أقول الصفحة منورة من برى...ياهلا..وأكيد شمعة تستاهل الجميع يدخل ويهديها ويدعي لقلبها الطيب الحنون..*
*نوارة الدنيا...لاتعلمي أخية كيف لكلماتكِ تأثير دائم في صميم قلبي...*
*أخي الكريم..أمير الشوق..مبروك ع الاسم الجديد..قدم خير..وتتهنى فيه يارب..* 

*يامن أضاؤا صفحتي بنور إطلالتهم..*
*كلماتي صغيرة أمام ..دعائكم..*
*سعيدة لتواجدكم..ودعواتكم لمثل هذه الشخصية التي أغليها..وتعني لي الكثير..والله يشهد..*
*حقيقةً اثلجتم صدري...*
*وكأنكم اهديتمونيها ..*
*حقق الله لكم آمالكم..وقرّب الله لكم كل حلم بعيد...*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*
*تشرفتُ وسُعدتُ..وابتهج قلبي لحضوركم المشرف..* 

*هنيئاً لشمعتنا..بهذه الهديا الثمينة..*
*تقبلها الله منكم جميعاً..*
*وحفظها لكم في ميزان حسناتكم ياالله..*
*وسفرة مباركة للزوار إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*استودعكم الله..*
*محفوفين جميعاً بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وبقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..* 

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شمعة حبيبة قلبي..*
*أهديكِ ثواب المناجاة الشعبانية المنسوبة لأمير المؤمنين علي*
*عليه وعلى رسولنا وآله أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..* 
*راجية من الله ومن وليه القبول..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*احب أن انوّه مرة أخرى ..*
*إلى أنه بامكانكم الدخول والمشاركة هنا ..أكثر من مرة لنفس العضو...*
*مع خالص دعائي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خيتي شمعة
أحب أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وأهديك هالشموع لتنير دربك



وأهديك هذه الوردة الجميلة



وفي الاخير تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالزهور ..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

في البداية ابارك لشمعة المنتدى بمواليد
 انوار آل محمد عليهم السلام
واهديها ثواب صلاة ركعتين عند ضريح الامام الحسين عليه السلام
والدعاء لها تحت قبته

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*همس الصمت نورتينا خية..وعطرتي الصفحة بذكر محمد وآل محمد..*

*لؤلؤة نجفية...ستصلين وتدعين بحضرة من الاجابة تحت قبته...*


*هنئياً لكم ولشمعتنا ..وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالكم احبتي...*
*رحم الله والديكم جميعاً..*


*موفقين احبتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي شمعة...*
*أهديكِ ثواب وبركات دعاء التوسل...*
*ليكونو لكِ محمد وآل محمد شفعاء في الدنيا والآخرة..إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*راجية بذلك القبول..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شمعة..*
*كلنا يعلم أن الكمال لله..*
*ولكن برأيك...*
*كيف يصل ويرتقي الانسان إلى أعلى درجات الكمال...*

*اتمنى يكون السؤال خفيف دم على قلبك...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شمعة..*
*اهديكِ ثواب دعاء الحفظ...*
*حفظكِ الله وحماكِ من كل مكروه إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*بسم الله خير الأسماء..*
*بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء*
*بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولاداء*
*بسم الله أصبحتُ وأمسيت*
*وعلى الله توكلت..*
*بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي*
*بسم الله على ديني وعقلي*
*بسم الله على أهلي ومالي*
*بسم الله على ماأعطاني ربي*
*بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئٌ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم*
*الله الله ربي*
*لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر*
*وأعز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر*
*عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولاإله غيرك*
*الله إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي* 
*ومن شر كل سلطان شديد* 
*ومن شر كل شيطان مريد* 
*ومن شر كل جبار عنيد*
*ومن شر قضاء السوء*
*ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها*
*إنك على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد*
*إن وليي الله*
*الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين*
*فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*
*وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ساعات ودقائق..*
*ونودع..هذه المحطة..*
*لنصعد في أخرى..*
*علنا..ندخل شيئاً من البهجة والسرور في قلوبهم..*


*شمعتي..سُعُدتُ كثيراً بتواجدكِ هنا..وطار قلبي فرحاً عندما رأيتُ نور اسمك..*
*والآن...وبعد أن قاربت أن تنتهي اليومين...*
*استودعكِ الله تعالى..*
*اختم إهداءاتي لكِ كما بدأتها..*
*بذكر محمد وآله..*
*والصلاة عليه وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين..*
*استودعكِ الله عزيزتي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعه ..
عاجزه عن التعبير حتى بكلمه واحده
أسأل الله أن يحفظك ويرعاك ويوفقك لطاعته ورضاه
يسلموو عالكلمات اللي وصلت قلبي لصدقها
وربي أعجز عن التعبير
غاورت عن الوزن  :blink: 
بخصوص السؤال :
كيف يصل الانسان ويرتقي لأعلى درجات الكمال
أجد أنه من الصعب الوصول للكمال بالنسبه للشخص العادي
ولكن ممكن الوصول لدرجة الرضا 
وأقصد بذلك الرضا عن النفس
بسلوكها مسلك حسن يرضي الله ورسوله وآله من أأئمة الهدى صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين
وإن أردتي قمة الرضا في الاحسان للنفس وتهذيبها بالإبتعاد عن أذى الآخرين سواء بقول أوفعل
لأن مردوده كبير وقصاصه أكبر في الدنيا والآخره .

كثييير ما خصصتني :embarrest:  به كثيير أسأل الله أن يضاعف لك أجره
 
شذى ..
بارك الله أيامك ولياليك 
مبارك عليك أيضا ً وأيامك سعيده
عااجزه عن الشكر حبيبتي 
لوفلي ..
سلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلمتي ودمتي
يسلموو عن جد دمعتي تنزل
بارك الله فيكم ويوفقكم ياارب  
أموووره ..
تسلمي حبيبتي 
والله من طيب أصلك ونقاء روحك
أتمنى لك سفره موفقه وأعمال وزيارات مقبوله
وترجعي بالسلامه ياارب
ربي يوفقك وين ماتكوني 
نواااره ..
الله لايحرمني منكم يااارب
موفقه حبيبتي في زياراتك وأعمال مقبوله بعون الله
عطائكم كثير أسأل الله ان أكون أهل له
تسلمي لي يااارب 
الفرح دنياي << أمير الشوق
احسنت خيي ومشكوور
سلمت ودمت بتوفيق ورعاية الله دائما 
همس الصمت ..
مشكووره حبيبتي
هداياك وصلت لقلبي وروحي
يارب يحفظك ويرعاك
تسلمي يااارب 

لؤاؤة نجفيه ..
بارك الله أيامك وليالك حبيبتي
ومبارك عليكم إن شاء الله
اهدائك غاية المنى
يارب يحفظك ويرعاك 

كم من الدموع ذرفت وأنا أتصفح حروفكم
كم استكثرت على نفسي أن أكون مركز لفيض قلوبكم الطيبه
وهذا العطاء الكبير من أرواحكم الطاهره
ذلك توفيق وفضل من ربي جل في علاه
وها أنا أقف حائره أيكم أختار 
أيكم أختار .......
ربما في هذه المره يجب ألا تكون أنثى 
لأخواننا نصيب أيضا ً فهم نعم الاخوان 
أليس كذلك ..
سأختار شاري الطيب
أسأل الله له ولكم جميعا التوفيق
وأهديكم جميعا ً أجر وفضل وبركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شمعة..*
*دائماً حضوركِ روعة..كروعتكِ...*
*وإذا قلت روعة أعني الكلمة ذاتها...*
*ولاأجامل فيها أبداً...*


*سُعدتُ كثيراً بتواجدكِ وسُعدت كلما ازدادت الاهداءات لكِ...*

*والآن...استودعكِ المولى ..*

*مع خالص رجائي أن تكون كل الأعمال في ميزان الأعمال للجميع منكم احبتي..*
*ومستجابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*يعطيج العافيه يالغلا*
*دمعة على السطوور*
*أحب أهدي أختي الغاليه*
*شمعة المنتدى الراائع* 
*الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 
*موفقين لكل خير*
*عذابـ المشاعـر*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بدأت رحلة جديدة ...*

*اقلعت الطائرة ..*
*من يُحب أن يكون ضمن ركاب هذه الطائرة..*
*أنتم من تختارو أنفسكم فيها...*
*وإن اقلعت..*
*كونو هناك بارواحكم..*
*من يحب أن يكون مضيف في الطائرة..*
*ويفيض بعطاءه لهذا المؤمن..*




*نبدأ بذكر رب الأنام..*
*وتعطير أفواهنا وقلوبنا وارواحنا ...بالصلاة والسلام على رسولنا وآله الكرام..*

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*أخونا شاري الطيب..*

*هو ضيفنا ..*
*فلنكرم ضيفنا بنعم الضيافة..*
*ونقدم ماتجود به أيدينا...بين يديه..*
*ولنضيئ كلماتنا وإهداءاتنا بذكر الله وذكر رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*

*موفقين جميعاً...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*
*غاليتي عذاب المشاعر..*
*ياهلا فيك وفي نور تواجدك الرائع..*
*الذي يصل إن شاء الله تعالى..إلى عنان السماء..*
*بذكر النبي وآله الطاهرين..* 

*حفظها الله لكِ في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*وهنيئاً لشمعتنا إن شاء الله..*
*موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي شاري الطيب..*
*أبدأ أهدي لك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب استغفار...*
*راجية من الله جل وعلى ومن رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم القبول..*
*إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*أحب أهدي اخوي*
*شاري الطيب*
*هذا المصحف الشريف*
**
*والصلاة على محمد وال محمد 100 مره*
*موفقين لكل خير* 
*الله يعطيج الف عافيه أختي*
*دموووع*
*تحياااتي*
*عذابـ المشاعـر*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خيتي الحبيبة..مشاعر..*
*خير ماأهديتي ..كتاب الله..*
*وخير ماتعطرت به صفحتي ذكر الصلاة على محمد وآله..*
*حفظها الله لكِ في ميزان حسناتكِ..*
*وهنيئاً لأخونا الطيب..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شاري الطيب..*
*أهديك ثواب زيارة عاشوراء...*
*مع خالص دعائي لك ولنا جميعاً بالوصول إلى تلك الحضرة الشريفة..*

*موفق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولاً : أنا غبت عن المنتدى شوي ..
لظروف عندي ..
ولما فتحت الموضوع لقيت أنه فاتني الدعاء لشمعة المنتدى ..
على العموم قلت لازم إني أدعي لها حتى ولو فاتني ..

أهديكِ أختي : شمعه 
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 100 مره 
وثواب قراءة الثمانين آيه ..
والدعاء لك بالفرج وإزالة الهم ..
وتقبلي تحياتي المعطرة بذكر الصلاة على نبينا محمد .. { صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم }

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

والآن جاء دور أخي : شاري الطيب 
أهديك ثواب تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام ..
وثواب قراءة زيارة عاشوراء ..
والدعاء لك بالفرج 
وإزالة عنك همٌ وغمٌ ..
ودمت في رعاية الرحمن .. 
وطبعاً لا أنسى كاتبة الموضوع ..
جعله الله في ميزان أعمالكِ ..
أختي .. ودمتي في أمان الله 




أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــلام,, 
شفت مشاركة لشاري يقول أنه في المدينة..الله يرجعه بالسلامة
بحق فاطمه وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
خيووووووووو أني راح أهديك ثواب قرائة الثمانون آيه
وثواب دعاء جبرائيل 
وأهديك هذا الدعاء بصوت 
الرادود أباذر الحلواجي
أقبل هديتي المتواضعة
تحياتي لك اخي 
ولغاليتي المتالقة دمعة على السطور

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعه ..

بارك الله جهودك حبيبتي ووفقك لنيل طاعته ورضاه

عذاب المشاعر ..

امنيات مجروحه ..

هذا من فضل ربي أن من علي وجاد وتفضل بعطائكم  الطيب

بارك الله فيكما وفقتم لكل خير


أخي شاري الطيب ..

أهديك أجر وفضل وبركات دعاء الصباح لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه

وفضل التسبيحات والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

أسأل الله لك التوفيق

وأسأل الله لــ دمعه نيل المنى والتوفيق الدائم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أهديه 50 إستغفار

----------


## عاشق العسكري

السلام 
شاري الطيب أهديك 
ثواب تسبيحه الزهراء عليها السلام +
50 الأستغفار

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أمنيات مجروحة...*
*ياهلا فيك...*
*وإن شاء الله تُفرج عنا وعنكم يارب..*
*في ميزان الأعمال...*
*وهنيئاً لشمعتنا ولأخونا الطيب..ماأهديتي...*
*لوفلي...*
*بارك الله فيك حبيبتي..في ميزان الأعمال..*
*وهنيئاً لشاري الطيب...ويرجع بالسلامة يارب..*
*شمعة...*
*أول شي نسيت اقول لك..إن اجابتك كانت جميلة جداً...دخلت كلماتك في قلبي حقيقةً...*
*هي ودعواتك الرائعة هنا...*
*في ميزان الأعمال يارب...*
*ابتسام السهم...*
*حياك أخوي..*
*وبارك الله فيك..وأثابك المولى..*
*عاشق العسكري..*
*في ميزان الأعمال..*
*حفظها الله لكم جميعاً ...*




*نفحات مرت على متصفحي..*
*من خلال تواجدكم...*
*فأعطته أجواء روحانية...*
*رجائي من المولى أن تكون جميعها في ميزان الأعمال لكم..*
*تلقونها عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى...*

*موفقين جميعاً..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خير مانهدي آيات من كتاب الله..*
*لينير دربكم وقلوبكم...*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*في هذه الليلة..*
*تضج الملائكة بالتسبيح والتهليل...مُستقبلةً شبيه المصطفى..علي الأكبر ابن الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام أجمعين..*
*أردتُ أن ارفع صوتي مع أصوات الملائكة...*
*بإهداء ثواب التسبيحات لك..أخي..شاري الطيب..* 

*وارفع يدي إلى السماء داعية للجميع منكم..بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..* 

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شاري الطيب..*
*أهديك..*
*المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين..*
*ومناجاة الراجين..للأمام زين العابدين..*
*عليهما وعلى رسولنا وآله أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*
*اتمنى من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي القبول..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*اشكركم جميعا أخواني وأخواتي*
*من كل قلبي أهدي لكم تسبيحة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*شكر خاص لكي أختي* 
*دمعة على السطور*
*موضوع رااائع جداا وأنا أشكرك على هذا المجهود الراااائع* 
*وأهدي الي أخيتي* 
*دمعة*
*زيارة النبي محمد (ص )*

*تحياااتي*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*اشكر خيتي دمعة تحترق* 
*الله يبارك فيك*
*واهدي خيتي شمعة تحترق*
*زيارة ام البنين*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*عذاب المشاعر*
*امنيات مجروحه*
*looovle*
*ابتسام السهم*
*عاشق العسكري*
*اشكركم على الاهداء*
*الله يثبتكم على حب وطاعة اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخوي شاري الطيب..*
*أسعدت قلبي جداً هذه الهدية الطاهرة..*
*أثابك الله ..*
*وادخرهم جميعاً لك في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*ورزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم...شاري الطيب..*
*أهدي لك..ثواب ذكر لاإله إلا الله* 
*ودعاء النور...لفاطمة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي شاري الطيب
أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وثواب الاستغفار
وثواب دعاء الامن ..
رزقنا الله وأياكم الجنان الخالدة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
والله يحقق لك ماتتمناه أخي ...
موفق لكل خير ..
دمعة على السطور 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ألف شكر لك أخية  دمووعةعلى الجهود*
*المبذولة كلما فتحت الصفحة*
*أحس براحة نفسية لتفاعل الأعضاء*
*والإهداءاة من القلب  تكون إن شاء*
*الله في موازين أعمالكم الحسنة ...*
*أهديك أخي شاري الطيب*
*ثواب دعاء الفرج*
*تحياتي للجميع*
*وأسألكم الدعاء* 
*نسيم*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*اول شي وحشتوووني اعزااائي واااااااااايد*
*والحمدلله رجعت لكم عقب عناااااااء وشقى كبير*
*الحمدلله على كل حال*

*آسفه لاني ما قدرت اشاارك ويااكم فتره طويله*


*دمعه على السطوور شاكره لج عزيزتي لعطاائج المتوااصل والمتألق*

*شمعه*
*اعتذر للتأخير*
*اهديك ثواب الصلاه على محمد وآله*
*ودعاء الفرج*


*شاري الطيب*
*اخي العزيز لك شكر خاص مني لانك دعيت لي عند اعظم البشر رسول الله*
*واهديك ثواب دعاء النور*
*ودعاء كميل*


*وتحيااتي لكم كلكم يالغاالين*
*مع السلامه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*همس الصمت..*

*يامن انرتي صفحتي..بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..أنار الله قلبك بحق محمد وآل محمد..*
*وحفظهم الله لكِ في ميزان أعمالكِ عزيزتي..*

*نسيم الذكريات..*

*أنا من ترتاح نفسياً لتواجدكم..*
*وطيب دعواتكم..ونقاء ارواحكم احبتي..*
*أثابكِ الله..*
*وردة بس عطشانة..*

*يهلا فيك خية..انتي اللي وحشتينا ..*
*صدقيني افتقدتك واجد..*
*الحمد لله رجعتي لنا بالسلامة..*
*في ميزان الأعمال لكم وهنئياً لأخونا شاري الطيب..* 
*موفقين احبتي..*
*دمتم ودامت ارواحكم الطاهرة وقلوبكم الصافية بصفاء اللجين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي شاري الطيب..*
*اهديك ثواب دعاء التوسل..*
*ليكون محمد وآل محمد شفعاء لك في الدنيا والآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله..ومن سادتي عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شاري الطيب..*
*بما أنك رجل*
*مؤكد أنت من هواة مثل هذه الصورة..*

**



*وهذي من داخل..*
**



**




*بصراحة مااعرف نوعها ولاموديلها ولا شي..*
*تتهنى فيها...*



*موفق..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماذا يعني لك كلاً من..*
*الصداقة..*
*السفر..*
*الأمل...*


*إن شاء الله يكون السؤال خفيف..*
*ولك الخيار في الجواب أو الاعتذار عن الاجابة..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بعد أن طيبنا ارواحنا بذكر الله ...*
*وذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*هبطت هنا الطائرة...ووصلت إلى المطار...*
*نزل ركابها..*
*تستقبلهم أدعية من الجميع...*
*بكل خير..*

 
*مع خالص دعائي لأخونا شاري الطيب..*
*بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...* 

*اختم دعائي بإهداء ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد له...* 
*وأقول له..*
*هنيئاً لك ولكل من ساهم هنا ولو بكلمة بسيطة...*
*في ميزان الأعمال جميعاً...* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*والآن....*
*فلننتظر جميعاً..*
*ونترقب...*


*الرحلة الجديدة...*
*من هم أبطالها...*
*ومن هم ركابها...*

*أنتم وحدكم ..*
*من تحددون ذلك..*
*أنتم من تجعلوا أنفسكم من ضمنهم..*



*في الانتظار...*
*موفقين..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي دمعة على السطور*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*واشكرك من اعماق قلبي على المجهود الطيب*
*بانسبة للسيارة*
*على مااعتقد نوع السيارة لكزس*
*وهية من افخم انواع السيارات*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي دمعة والان جاء دوري لاجاوبك على الاسئلة*

*الصداقة تعني الانسان الذي يشاركنا أفراحنا وأحزاننا ويشعرنا بالصدق والامان*

*الامل يعني الحلم الذي نطمح للوصول اليه رغم المصاعب*

*السفر يعني ترك الديار والاحباب للوصول الي عالم اخر*

*دمتي بود*

*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*اخواني وخواتي*
*اشكر كل من اهداني في هذه الصفحة الجميلة*
*وشكر خاص جداُ لاختي شمعة تحترق على ترشيحي*
*والله يوفق الجميع* 
*وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم*
*تحياااااااتي للجميع*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي شاري الطيب..*
*أجوبتك كانت جميلة جداً...*
*سعدنا لتواجدك بيننا..* 
*والآن..*
*الخيار متروك لك أخي..*
* باختيار العضو الذي بعدك...* 


*مع خالص دعائي لك بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*العضو الذي اخترته...هو..*
*looovely*
*نبدأ جميعاً بتوجيه الهدايا لاختنا (looovely)*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي looovely*
*حبيت تكون اول هدية مني وهيه*
*إهداء..ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخوي شاري الطيب..أضاءت صفحتي..بنور الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..*
*يثيبك الله عليها..ويدخرها لك في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية لوفلي...*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خيتي الغالية لوفلي..*
*أهديك..ثواب الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب دعاء كميل...*
*راجية من الله ومن أهل بيت محمد..القبول...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الغالية لوفلي
اهديكِ هذه الورود



وأهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
وثواب الاستغفار
واهنئك بمناسبة ولادة الحجة عجل الله فرجه
وجعلنا واياكِ من انصاره واعوانه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عذاب المشاعر ..
تسلمي حبيبتي
أسأل الله لك التوفيق بحق هذه الليله وهذا الشهر المعظم وفضله عند الله

خيووووه لوفلي ..

الليله الجمعه أسأل الله أن تكون مباركه عليك 

وأهديك فضل وأجر وبركات دعاء كميل

والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

والدعاء لك بالتوفيق لطاعة الله ورضاه

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم 

انا كنت مشغول في العمل 

بس اخواني واخواتي الي ما دخلت وتشرفت باهدائهم الهديه

هديتهم محفوفظه عسى ان يتقبل منا ربنا باحسن القبول

حيث اني لم اجد هديه افضل من التبرك بالاصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين

والاسغفار والتوسل الى الله 

اولا اختي العزيزة والمميزة 

شمعة تحترق الي هي فعلا شمعة اشتعلت لتضيئ هذا المنتدى الرائع

اهديكي 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

100  مرة

والاسغفار الى الله 

100  مرة

ثم اخي العزيز والرائع 

شاري الطيب الطيب بمواضيعة الرائعة التي تعبر عن شخصيه رائعة ومميز

اهديك

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

100 مرة

والاستغفار الى الله

100 مرة

ثم اختنا المميزة والرائعة

looovely  الرائعة بمواضيعها ومشركاتها الرائعة جدا جدا 

اهديكي 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

100  مرة

والاسغفار الى الله 

100  مرة


تحياتي لكم جميعا وبالتوفيق لكل

واسمحوا لي على التاخير والتقصير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي لؤلؤة نجفية..دائماً تُضيئ صفحتي من نور تواجدك ..ونور الإهداءات التي تقدميها لأخواننا التي تنبعث من قلب صافي كاللجين ..*
*ادخرها الله لكِ في ميزان أعمالكِ أخية..*
*موفقة..*


*شمعتي الغالية.. دمتي شمعة مضيئة ...بقلبكِ الطاهر وبدعواتكِ المباركة...*
*تقبلها الله منكِ بحق أجدادكِ...*
*وأنار الله بصيرتكِ الطاهرة بحب من هم النور..*


*أخوي* 
*الحبيب 44*
*وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..*
*شرفتنا...ونورتنا بنور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*موفق إن شاء الله..*

*وهنيــــــــــــئاً للغالية لوفلي...*



*دمتم ..ودام صفاء قلوبكم ..*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*اختي الغاليه لووووفلي*

*اهديج ثواب الصلاه على محمد وآله 20 مره*

*تقبلي تحيااتي العطره*

*دمعه على السطور*
*الله يعطيج كل العافيه حبيبتي وتشكرين للمثابره*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا فيك وردتنا...*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*
*حقيقةً خفيفة في اللسان  ثقيلة في الميزان..*
*في ميزان أعمالك حبيبتي..*
*والشكر لك ولقلبك الصافي...*
*وهنيئاً للغالية لوفلي..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خيتي الغالية لوووووووووفلي* 
*بسرررررررررررررررررررررررعة قومي وجيبي لش كيس*  


*ها جبتي؟؟؟* 























*افتحيه...* 















*قريقشون ناصفة حلاوة* 

** 




 


 
*بصراحة دورت سبال وربيان نسمة ماشفت* 
*جاري البحث* 





*ها مو تقولي ماعطيناش ناصفة...*
*من الحين دهو....*
*متباركة خيه..* 



*موفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وهذا السبال وجبناااااااااه*
*عليك بالعافية خية..*

----------


## looovely

> *العضو الذي اخترته...هو..*
> 
> *looovely* 
> *نبدأ جميعاً بتوجيه الهدايا لاختنا (looovely)*



 
_ســـلام,,_
_خيوووووو شاري تسلم يالغالي لأختيارك لي,,_ 
_هذي أحلى هديه,, وأختيارك هذا بحد ذاته يشرفني_ 
_كلمة الشكر قليله في حقك أخي,, وأني بهديك_
_ثواب زيارة الأمام الحسين عليه السلام,,تعبير لشكري_ 
_وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة مولد الأمام الحجة_ 
_عجل الله بظهوره الفرج_
_وأواصل شكري للغلا دموعة مشكووووووره_
_تســـــلمي حبيبتي لي الشرف اكون في_
_صفحتك,, وكان على السبال الطمني,,وصلني_ 
_وأبشري ,,انتي أول وحده وصلتيه _ 
_تحياتي لكم جميعاً_ 
_أختكم المحبة لكم,,looovely_

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل*
*فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*

*تستاهلي أخيتي looovely*
*كل الخير وعن نفسي أهنئك وجميع المسلمين*
*بميلاد حجة الله وكل عام وأنت بألف خير*
*وقضاء الحوائج لنا ولكم بحق الشهر الفضيل*
*كما أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*50 مرة ,,,,*
*دمعة على السطور* 
*موفقة إن شاء الله لكل خير*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*وأسألكم الدعاء بالفرج*
*تحياتي*
*نسيم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي لوووووفلي..*
*سعيدة جداً لتواجدكِ هنا..*
*قضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..*


*نسيم الذكريات...ياهلا حبيبتي..*
*في ميزان الأعمال أخية..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي..الحبيبة لوووفلي...*
*أهديكِ ثواب زيارة صاحب الأمر..اللهم عجل فرجه..*
*راجية القبول من الله تعالى..ومن سيدي ومولاي..صاحب العصر والزمان..* 
*موفقة أخية لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي لووووووووووووووفلي..*
*أهديكِ ثواب استغفار..*
*مع خالص دعائي لكِ في هذه الأيام المباركة بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خية ليكون سكرتي الكيس..*
*ترى جبت لك أهم حاجة في الناصفة..*



*تفضلي ..*
*وعليك بالعافية...*



**




*متباركة مقدماً..*
*وموفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أهديكـــــ 
33 إستغفار
33 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*أحب أهدي أختي الغاليه*
*لوووفلي*
*30مره إستغفار*
*الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 30 مره*
*يعطيك الف عافيه خيووو*
*دمعة على السطوور*
*موفقه لكل خير*
*تحيااااتيـ*
*عذابـ المشاعـر*

----------


## looovely

_   شاري الطيب_ 
_               دموعه_
_               لؤلؤة نجفيه_
_               شمعة تحترق_
_               وردة بس عطشانه_
_                 الحبيب 44_
_                 نسيم الذكريات_
_                 أبتسام السهم_
_                 عذاب المشاعر_ 
_     مـــشـــكــووووووووووورين      _ 
_         يالـــغـــوووووووووالي   _ 
_             على الأهداءات الحلوة ماقصرتوا,,_ 
_                 يعطيكم الصحة والعافية,,_ 
_    كــل عــام وأنــتــم بــخ ــيـــر_ 
_  وأني بعد بهذي المناسبه أهديكم ثواب زيار صاحب العصر والزمان_
_                      عجل الله له الفرج,,_
_        دمووووووووعة تسلمي يالغاليه على الأهداءات_ 
_              والحلاووووووووات والشكولاااااااااتات_
_                يـــــم  يــمـــي_ 
_                   والنسمه طري ولذيذ_
_          ولفلووووووووس كل ذي ناصفة واجد عليي_ 
_           اودعتهم البنك,,تعرف نحتاجهم لليوم لأسود_ 
_               مشكورة غناتي,,يعطيش الصحة والعافية_
_             والله يعطيك مرادك ويقضي حوائجك يارب_
_             بحق هذي المناسبة العظيمة يالله يالله يالله_
_ looovely_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ابتسام السهم..*
*حياك أخوي...*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..*


*عذاب المشاعر..*
*ياهلا خيه..*
*أثابكِ الله..وادخرهم لكِ في ميزان أعمالك...*



*لووووووفلي...*
*تستاهلي خيه..*
*وعليك بالعافية..*



*موفقين جميعاً...ومتباركين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي لوووفلي...*
*أهديكِ ثواب المناجاة الشعبانية...لأمير المؤمنين علي عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي لوفلي..*
*اختم دعائي لكِ بتسبيحات اتمنى أن تعلو وترتفع إلى عنان السماء مع تسبيحات الملائكة في هذه الليلة..*
*لاستقبال حجة الله..اللهم عجل فرجه..*


*وأهديكِ زيارة الحسين ليلة النصف من شعبان.*
*ودعاء الفرج لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان اللهم عجل فرجه..*

*راجية القبول من الله تعالى.. ومن سادتي وموالي..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...*


*وبذلك أودعكِ أخية..*
*بانتظار العضو الجديد الذي سيتبارك بتواجده إن شاء الله في هذه الليلة المباركة..*

*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً : أهنيكِ أختي : looovely 
بمولد الحجة المنتظر الأمام المهدي { عج }
وكل عام وأنتي بألف خير ..
وأحب أن أهديكِ ثواب قراءة دعاء الفرج ..
وثواب أستغفار سبعين مره ..

ودمتي في رعاية الباري عز وجل ..

أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## looovely

_أمنيات مجروحه_
_تسلمي حبيبتي ع الأهداء,,ماقصرتي والله يعطيش العافيه_ 
_حبيبتي دموع تسلمي حبيبتي ع الإهداءات_ 
_ماقصرتي,,يعطيش ربي الف عافيه,,كفيتي و وفيتي_
_وزود بعد,,الله يقضي حوائجك ياربي_
_وأكيد تنتظري العضو الي اختاره,,_ 
_بصراحة مدري ليش من قبل مايكون أسمي في هالصفحات_ 
_المليئه بالثواب جى على بالي إنسان فعلاً فعلاً يستحق_
_يكون بين هالصفحات وكنت اتمنى أحد من الإعضاء يختاره_ 
_إنسان غالي علينا كلنا وجهوده ماشاء الله جباره في المنتدى_ 
_واعتقد يستحق يتواجد مابين هالصفحات,,والكل راح يوافقني_ 
_الرأي هوالوالد العزيز(أبو طارق)مع فائق احترامي_
_وتقديري له,,_ 
_ها يا أعضاء هذا الغالي علينا كلنا وهو غني عن التعريف_ 
_أدري مارح أتقصرو بس أبي مطر من اهداءات الثواب_ 
_يستاهل كل خير,,ودموعه ماشاء الله عليها ماتقصر من الأهداءات_ 
_تستضيف العضو أحسن أستضافة,,يعطيها ربي الف عافيه_ 
_دموعه يالغلااااااااا فليرفع أسم ابو طارق مكللاً بالورود_
_تحياتي لكم جميعاً,,المحبه لكم looovely_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أمنيات مجروحة..مراحب خية..وهنيئاً لك..في ميزان الأعمال...*
*غاليتي لوووووووفلي..*
*هذا من طيب أصلك حبيبتي..*
*أنا اشعر بتقصير اتجاه كل عضو يخرج من هذه الصفحة..*
*على العموم..*
*تقبل الله منا ومنكم..*
*وهنيئاً لكِ عزيزتي..*
*لاتعلمي كم كنتُ سعيدة لتواجدكِ النيّر هنا...*

*استودعكِ الله...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*فكرتُ كثيراً...من سيكون هنا...في هذه المناسبة المباركة..*
*ومن سيتشرف بإهداءات وأدعية ...بمناسبة مولد صاحب العصر والزمان...اللهم عجل فرجه..*
*وخير مااختارت الغالية لوووفلي..*
*هو والدنا أبو طارق..*

*فلا تبخلو عليه احبتي..*
*فهو الآن ومن هذه اللحظة..*
*ضيف غالي على صفحتنا..*
*فلنكرم ضيفنا بأجمل أنواع الضيافة..*


*كونو هنا..احبتي....*



*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*سعيدةٌ لأني أول من ابعث إهداء إلى الوالد...*
*وهو إهداء ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وإهداء ثواب دعاء كميل..ادخرته وأهديته إلى من ستواجد هنا قبل معرفته..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله ومن رسوله صلى الله عليه وآل وسلم..*

*موفق ياأبا طارق..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عنيده

*اهديك يا ابي ..*  

*دعاء كميل ..*  
*وزياره الحسين عليه السلام ..* 
*ودعاء الحزين ..*

*وسامحني ع التقصير ..* 


*وان شاء الله يتقبل الله*  
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي عنيدة ياهلا..في ميزان الأعمال..*
*موفقة عزيزتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أبو طارق..*
*أهديك ثواب التسبيح في هذا اليوم المبارك..*
*راجية القبول..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> _أمنيات مجروحه_
> 
> _تسلمي حبيبتي ع الأهداء,,ماقصرتي والله يعطيش العافيه_ 
> _حبيبتي دموع تسلمي حبيبتي ع الإهداءات_ 
> _ماقصرتي,,يعطيش ربي الف عافيه,,كفيتي و وفيتي_
> _وزود بعد,,الله يقضي حوائجك ياربي_
> _وأكيد تنتظري العضو الي اختاره,,_ 
> _بصراحة مدري ليش من قبل مايكون أسمي في هالصفحات_ 
> _المليئه بالثواب جى على بالي إنسان فعلاً فعلاً يستحق_
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*في هذه الايام المباركة * 

*ذكرى مولد أمامنا وشفيعنا ومخلصنا  هادينا ومهدينا* 

*ابو صالح عجل الله فرجه الشريف  صلوات الله عليه* 

*وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة* 

*ابنتي الغالية* 

*looovely* 

*لا اعرف كيف  ابدئ  بردي اليكي ايها الغالية* 

*ولكن كما يقولون ليس بين الاهل  حواجز* 

*ابنتي اشكرك  على اختيارك لي وهذا من طيب* 

*اصلك وكرم اخلاقك وتربيتك الرائعة* 

*ولا يسعني في هذه المناسبة الا ان اتوجه* 

*الى العلي القدير  وأسئله ان يوفقك في حياتك* 

*ويسعدك وييسر امرك ويفتح لكي كل طرق النجاح* 

*وتكون كل اعمالك مقبولة  وتحسب في ميزان اعمالك* 

*بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابنتي* 

*اشكرك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سعيدةٌ لأني أول من ابعث إهداء إلى الوالد...*
> 
> *وهو إهداء ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *وإهداء ثواب دعاء كميل..ادخرته وأهديته إلى من ستواجد هنا قبل معرفته..*
> *راجية بذلك القبول من الله ومن رسوله صلى الله عليه وآل وسلم..* 
> *موفق ياأبا طارق..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي  العزيزة* 

*دمعة على السطور * 

*موضوعك رائع  والاروع متابعتك الدائمة له* 

*وانا اتابعه  بالقرأة  دائما  وان شاء الله سوف* 

*اتابعه  على طول  بالتوفيق  ابنتي* 

*واشكرك  جزيل الشكر  على مبادرتك في الاهداء الاول*

*ويسرني ان يكون  دعاء  كميل  بعد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 

*هو اول هدية اتسلمها في هذا اليوم المبارك  والذي يستحب فيه* 

*قرأة هذا الدعاء العظيم* 

*ابنتي * 

*الشكر الكبير لكي وأسئل الله ان ينعم عليكي ببركة هذه الايام* 

*المباركة بالتوفيق والسداد  والسعادة  وراحة البال  ويرزقك بما تتمنين* 

*وتنالي شفاعة الانبياء  والمرسلين والأئمة الميامين*

* من آل محمد* 

*صلى الله عليه وآله* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *اهديك يا ابي ..* 
> 
> 
> *دعاء كميل ..*  
> *وزياره الحسين عليه السلام ..* 
> *ودعاء الحزين ..* 
> *وسامحني ع التقصير ..* 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي  الكريمة* 


*عنيدة* 

*اشكرك  على كرمك الذي اسعدني وسرني جدا* 

*كل التمنيات لكي ابنتي بالتوفيق  والسعادة* 

*وأسئل الله  ان تتحقق كل امانيك  في هذة الايام* 

*المباركة صاحب دعاء  كميل الامام علي عليه السلام* 

*وصاحب الزيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 
* وبحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*ودعاء الحزين* 

*اكرر الشكر لكي ابنتي  وما قصرتي  بل كفيتي ووفيتي وهذا من لطفك وذوقك واخلاقك* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *أبو طارق..*
> 
> *أهديك ثواب التسبيح في هذا اليوم المبارك..*
> *راجية القبول..*
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*كرمك زاد والاهداء من هذه المادة الطيبة* 

*مقبولة  منك  ومشكورة عليها* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

حضرة المربي الفاضل

اقدم لك هدية متواضعة

دعاء كميل

الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام

صلاة ركعتين تحت قبة باب الحوائج ابو فاضل من زوجي الذي هو في العتبات المقدسة الان


خيتو دمعة جزاك الله كل خير

دمتم في امان الله

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*والدنا أبو طارق...*
*لم يكتمل جمال موضوعي..ألا بوجود أعضاء مثلكم...قلوبهم طاهرة..صافية كاللجين...*
*سُعدتُ جداً لحضورك...*
*انِتظر المزيد من الجميع بإذن الله تعالى..* 





*غاليتي أيلول..أهلاً بكِ وبنور إطلالتكِ...*
*التي تضيئ بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 
*هنيئاً لكِ ولزوجكِ ولوالدنا أبا طارق....*
*في ميزان الأعمال جميعاً إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين...* 


*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جئتُ هنا حاملةً معي*
*... دعاء أهل الثغور...*
*ليحفظ الله به بلاد المسلمين جميعاً إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*وهاديةً ثوابه أياك والدنا...*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــلام ,,
محمل بباقة من الورد والياسمين,,
عذراً ع التأخير كان المفروض
أكون من المبتدأين بلأهداء,, 
بس كنت مصادرة جهازي:-) 
أني اهديك سورة يس و أوصلها بدعاء العهد 
وكمان دعاء الإحتجاب بصوت الرادود 
اضغط هووووووون>> أباذر+باسم الكربلائي
لي رجعة,,إن شاء الله ,,احترامي وتقديري

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حضرة المربي الفاضل
> 
> اقدم لك هدية متواضعة
> 
> دعاء كميل
> 
> الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*أيلول* 

*اشكرك  جزيل الشكر  على  اهدائك الغالي لي* 

*وهل لنا غير  الدعاء لبعضنا  وترطيب انفاسنا* 

* بالدعاء والتقرب الى الله  بواسطة  شفعائنا* 

*اهل بيت النبوة  صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين* 

*أبنتي* 

*اسئل الله ان يرد لك زوجك  سالما غانما ببركات وشفاعة*

*محمد وآل محمد صلى الله عليه وآله* 

*وان يجعل كل ايامك سعادة وسرور ويحفظ لك عائلتك* 

*ويعيده عليكم بالصحة والعافية* 

*وكل عام وانتم بخير* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *جئتُ هنا حاملةً معي*
> 
> *... دعاء أهل الثغور...*
> *ليحفظ الله به بلاد المسلمين جميعاً إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
> 
> *وهاديةً ثوابه أياك والدنا...* 
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*دمعتي نزلت على خدي  بعد ان قرأت  رسالتك* 

*وعادت بي الذاكرة  الى  عدوان تموز  سنة 2006* 

*على لبنان والشيعة خاصة*

*عندما كنا  مهجرين  في مناطق مختلفة* 

*وكنا نجتمع  في المسجد في كل مواقيت الصلاة* 

*وكان سلاحنا  نحن المدنيين  الدعاء  والدعاء والدعاء* 

*وكان الدعاء الذي نداوم عليه  مع  دعاء الجوشن الصغير* 

*هو الدعاء لاهل الثغور * 

*اشكرك ابنتي  كثيرا  وبعد ان انهي  جلوسي  في الشبكة* 

*سوف  اقرأ  دعاء الثغور * 

*واهديه  لكم المجاهدين في سبيل الله* 

*والى مجاهدينا  رجال الله في لبنان* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> ســـــــلام ,,
> 
> محمل بباقة من الورد والياسمين,,
> عذراً ع التأخير كان المفروض
> أكون من المبتدأين بلأهداء,, 
> بس كنت مصادرة جهازي:-) 
> أني اهديك سورة يس و أوصلها بدعاء العهد 
> وكمان دعاء الإحتجاب بصوت الرادود 
> اضغط هووووووون>> أباذر+باسم الكربلائي
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*


*ابنتي الغالية* 

*looovely*

*اشكرك  شكرا جزيلا على تكرمك بأهدائي* 

*هذه الادعية  العزيزة على قلبي والقرآن الكريم* 

*الذي هو  غذاء للروح  والنفس* 

*وأسئل الله ان يوفقك  في حياتك العملية والعائلية* 

*وتتفوقي في دراستك  وترتقي الى اعلى المناصب* 

*كل التقدير والاحترام لكي ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الوالد ابو طارق
اولا اهنيك بولادة صاحب الامر والزمان عج
وجعلنا واياكم من انصاره واعوانه

وثانيا اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وثواب الاستغفار وقراءة سورة من القرآن الكريم

اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والموفقية
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> الوالد ابو طارق
> 
> اولا اهنيك بولادة صاحب الامر والزمان عج
> وجعلنا واياكم من انصاره واعوانه 
> وثانيا اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
> وثواب الاستغفار وقراءة سورة من القرآن الكريم 
> اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والموفقية
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*اشكرك ابنتي * 

*لؤلؤة  نجفية* 

*على اهدائك الرائع* 

*وأسئل الله ان يسعدك في حياتك وييسر لك كل* 

*ما تتمنيه  بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*واسئله ان يرفع البلاء عن وطنك الجريح* 

*وكل عام وانتي بالف خير*

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*لوفلي....لؤلؤة نجفية..*
*أنرتم صفحتي بنور كلماتكم ودعائكم..*
*انار الله قلوبكم بحب من هم النور..*
*اتمنى أن تصل دعواتكم..وتسبيحاتكم..واستغفاراتكم ..وصلواتكم على محمد وآل محمد إلى عنان السماء..*
*وأن يحفظها الله لكم في ميزان أعمالكم..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً لوالدنا..أبو طارق..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*والدنا أبا طارق..*
*أهديك ثواب وبركات المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*

*وثواب الاستغفار لله تعالى..*


*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ...*



*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*الوالد أبا طارق...*



*من أكثر شخص تعلمت منه في هذه الحياة ؟؟؟*

*وماالذي تعلمته؟؟*


*الاجابة هنا اختيارية..*
*لك مُطلق الحرية بالتعذر عن الاجابه..*



*اتمنى يكون السؤال خفيف ..*

*مع تمنياتي القلبية لك بكل خير..وتوفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة المولد الشريف مولد إمامنا المهدي المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه وجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه..*
*اختياار مميز ورائع اخيتي دمعه على السطور*
*العم الغالي : محمود سعد( ابو طــارق) ،،*
*أهديك في هذا اليوم يوم الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام*
*زيـارة وراث (الامام الحسين عليه السلام)*
*ودعاء الحجب*
*واتمنى من الله القبول* 
*ويحفظكـ بعينه التي لاتنام ويحميك من كل سـوء*
*وارجوا أن تعجبكـ هديتي المتواضعهـ وتنال أستحسانكـ*
*دمتــ بـود*
*تحيااااتي القلبيهـ*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لك أحر التهاني بمناسبة ميلاد
منقذ البشريه
الامام الحجة المنتظر صلوات وسلامه الله عليه
وأهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
وثواب الاشتغفار ..
تمنياتي بغفران الذنوب في هذا الشهر الفضيل ..
جعلنا الله وإياكم من المخلدين في الجنة ..
تحياتي القلبية العطرة لك الوالد ...
دمت بكل خير ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين 
أحب أن أهديك : ياأبو طارق
ثواب أستغفار سبعين مره ..
وثواب قراءة دعاء التوسل ..
وثواب قراءة مناجاة الراجين ..
للأمام زين العابدين { ع }

وتقبلهم مني راجية الله أن يحفظك ويحفظ 
جميع المؤمنين ..

----------


## looovely

ســــــلام,,
مساء الخيرات والليرات
والدي أقبل هديتي المتواضعة :bigsmile: 
هذول وردات أصليه>>ضد الذبول  :wink: 
خصوصاً إنها من عندي :embarrest:  

 


 


 
شــــوكــلاتـــات يم يــمـي
بمناسبة الناصفه>>لزومها قهوه  :bigsmile:  
 


  
8
8 
8 
8
8
8
8
وين,,أنا لسه ما خلصت
8 
8
8
8
8
8
كمان نزل شوي :wink:  
8 
8
8 
8
8
8 
8
وأخيراً وصلت
بهديك ثواب قراءة دعاء جبريل
ودعاء النور
ارعص هووووون :bigsmile: >>_ دعاء التوسل +دعاء الفرج_
_تقبل الهدايه البسيطه,,فلو ملئت صفحات_
_الموضوع بلأهداءات فما وفيت حق مجهودك_ 
_احترامي وتقدير المصحوب بدعاء من الله_
_بحفطك بعينه التي لاتنام وبرعاية المولى الجليل_
_looovely_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أهديكـــــــ 
50 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد
  50إستغفار

----------


## ابو طارق

> *والدنا أبا طارق..*
> 
> *أهديك ثواب وبركات المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..* 
> *وثواب الاستغفار لله تعالى..* 
> 
> *راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ...* 
> 
> 
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*اشكرك ابنتي * 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*على كرمك المتواصل واسئل الله ان يوفقك* 

*ويرزقك  حياة هانئة  ملؤها السعادة والسرور* 

*بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الوالد أبا طارق...*
> 
> 
> 
> *من أكثر شخص تعلمت منه في هذه الحياة ؟؟؟* 
> *وماالذي تعلمته؟؟* 
> 
> *الاجابة هنا اختيارية..*
> *لك مُطلق الحرية بالتعذر عن الاجابه..* 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل  على محمد وآل محمد* 

*الحياة هي مدرسة  نتعلم منها الكثير  وكل يوم  يمر* 

*من العمر هو تجربة نمر بها  ونستفيد  من خلال تفاعلنا* 

*مع المجتمع* 

*اما  الشخص الذي  تعلمت منه من دروس الحياة* 

*كان عمري  15 سنة * 

*وكنت اعمل في  العطلة المدرسية  الصيفية  في احد المصانع* 

*وكان صاحب المصنع  صديق للوالد* 

*وفي تلك الايام لم احاول ان اتعلم اي شيئ سوى اني اعمل* 

*ولاداعي  لكي اعرف اسرار المهنة التي  اعمل بها * 

*فقال  لي  صاحب المصنع  هذه الكلمة التي لم انساها  مدى العمر* 


*يا ابني  :: انا اعرف بأنك لست بحاجة لتتعلم  هذه المهنة  انما لو تعلمتها* 

*فسوف لن تخسر  شيئ بل سيكون عندك معلومة عن كل شيئ تمارسه* 

*ومن يومها  ابحث  عن المعرفة واتدخل في  اي تفصيل  صغير او كبير* 

*واريد ان اعلم  واتعلم  وحتى اني  اقوم باعمال الصيانة  في منزلي كهرباء  سباكة*

*نجارة  ولا احتاج الى اي انسان  لاجراء الصيانة داخل منزلي حتى القطع الكهربائية* 

*90%  اقوم باصلاحها* 

*لا اعرف اذا  كان جوابي  قد  كان  بقدر السؤال* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *والدنا أبا طارق..*
> 
> *أهديك ثواب وبركات المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..* 
> *وثواب الاستغفار لله تعالى..* 
> 
> *راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ...* 
> 
> 
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*لقد غمرتيني  بلطفك وكرمك واخلاقك العالية* 

*ولساني اصبح عاجز عن رد جميلك* 

*اشكرك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقدم لك أحر التهاني بمناسبة ميلاد
> منقذ البشريه
> الامام الحجة المنتظر صلوات وسلامه الله عليه
> وأهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
> وثواب الاستغفار ..
> تمنياتي بغفران الذنوب في هذا الشهر الفضيل ..
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*همس الصمت* 

*كل عام وانت بالف خير* 

*بذكرى مولد  صاحب الزمان  عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 

*اشكرك  شكر كبير على كرمك  الكبير  في اهدائي* 

*هذه الباقة العطرة من الصلاة على نبينا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا* 

*ابو القاسم  محمد  صلى الله عليه وآله* 

*وأسئل الله ان يغفر لي ولكم ولكل موالي لآل بيت الرسول* 

*صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين* 

*وأسئله  ان يمن عليكم  بالصحة والعافية  ويرزقكم من حيث لا تدرون* 

*ويتمم  عليكم نعمته  في الدنيا والاخرة  ويتقبل  اعمالنا واعمالكم* 

*اكرر شكري ابنتي* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين 
> أحب أن أهديك : ياأبو طارق
> ثواب أستغفار سبعين مره ..
> وثواب قراءة دعاء التوسل ..
> وثواب قراءة مناجاة الراجين ..
> للأمام زين العابدين { ع } 
> وتقبلهم مني راجية الله أن يحفظك ويحفظ 
> جميع المؤمنين ..



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابنتي  العزيزة* 

*امنيات مجروحة* 

*من كثرة كرمكم  اصبحت محتار في رد جميلكم* 

*اشكرك ابنتي على  هديتك  الغالية* 

*واسئل الله ان يوفقك في حياتك وتنالي كل امنياتك* 

*واهنئك بمولد  الحجة ابن الحسن  صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه*

*وكل عام وانتي بالف الف خير* 

*اكرر شكري  ابنتي مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> ســــــلام,,
> 
> مساء الخيرات والليرات
> والدي أقبل هديتي المتواضعة
> هذول وردات أصليه>>ضد الذبول 
> خصوصاً إنها من عندي 
> 
>  
> 
> ...





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابنتي  الغالية * 

*looovely* 

*بعد  كل  هذه الهدايا  العطرة من الورود  الجميلة* 

*وحبات الشيكولاته  لم اعد استطيع ان اكتب* 

*اشكرك على هديتك الرائعة وهل هناك اجمل من ان نتقبل ثواب دعاء صادر من القلب ومن ابناء  اعزاء* 

*ابنتي * 

*اسئل الله بحق  محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*ان يرزقك  كل خير الدنيا  والشفاعة في الاخرة* 

*والفرح والسرور  والسعادة الاسرية  مع  عائلتك* 

*وأهلك واخوانك* 

*شكري لكم ابنائي  لا ينقطع  ودعائي لكم دائم ان شاء الله* 

*مع كل شكر وتقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> أهديكـــــــ 
> 
> 50 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 50إستغفار



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 


*اشكرك ابني* 

*أبتسام السهم* 

*على هديتك  القيمة  واسئل الله* 

*ان يوفقك في حياتك  وتنال كل ما تصبوا اليه* 

*بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*مع كل الشكر ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
> *كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة المولد الشريف مولد إمامنا المهدي المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه وجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه..*
> *اختياار مميز ورائع اخيتي دمعه على السطور*
> *العم الغالي : محمود سعد( ابو طــارق) ،،*
> *أهديك في هذا اليوم يوم الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام*
> *زيـارة وراث (الامام الحسين عليه السلام)*
> *ودعاء الحجب*
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*الابنة  الغالية* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*اشكرك  من كل قلبي على  هذه الادعية  الرائعة* 

*التي  تهدئ النفس وتثير العواطف الى أئمتنا العظام* 

*الذين كلما ذكرناهم زاد  حبنا وايماننا  بهم* 

*اسئل الله ان يسعدك ويهنئك ويبعد عنك  كل مكروه* 

*وتكون السعادة حليفتك في كل ايامك ويرزقك كل ما تتمنيه* 

*وكل عام وانتي بالف الف الف خير*


*ابوطارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابنتي* 

*دمعة على السطور * 

*اشكرك  على هذا الموضوع الرائع* 

*ولا اخفي  اني كنت سعيد  مع جميع ابنائي* 

*وكانت هداياهم  رائعة  وتنبع من القلب* 

*وانا اعرف ابنائي  الطيبين* 

*مع كل التقدير والمودة والاحترام * 

*ابو طارق* 


*اختار من  بعدي   ساراجع  الموضوع وارجع  حتى  استضيف* 

*ضيف  جديد ولا اختار  عشوائيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بعد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد * 

*سوف اختار   من بعدي* 

*ابنتي  الغالية * 

*شذى الزهراء* 


*وساكون  اول من  يهديها  * 


*ابنتي العزيزة   اهديكي  ثواب  قرأة * 

*تسبيحة الزهراء  عليها السلام*

*ودعاء الفرج* 

*والمناجاة الرابعة للامام زين العابدين  مناجاة الراجين* 

*ارجوا ان تقبليهم مني ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شاري الطيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين 

أحب أن أهديك : ياأبو طارق
ثواب أستغفار سبعين مره 
وثواب قراءة دعاء التوسل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شذى الزهراء..*
*همس الصمت..*
*أمنيات مجروحة..*
*لووووووووفلي..*
*ابتسام السهم...*
*شاري الطيب..*


*لاتعلموا مدى سعادتي...بتواجدكم النيّر هنا دوماً...*
*وكل ذلك يدل على مدى صفاء قلوبكم..*
*بدعائكم الدائم لكل الاحبة المتواجيدن هنا..وإهداءهم هذه الأدعية ..وهذه الزيارات..*
*دعائي الصادق لكم ..*
*بأن يجعله الله في ميزان أعمالكم...*


*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أبو طارق..*
*لما الاستعجال على رزقك ابتي..*
*لم ينتهي بعد ..الوقت المخصص لك..*
*غداً في هذا الوقت ينتهي..*

*وغداً بإذن الله نُلبي طلبك الغالي..*
*ونبدأ باهداءاتنا للعزيزة الغالية شذى الزهراء..*

*إجابتك على سؤالي اعجبتني كثيراً...*
*تدل على من لديه الخبرة في الحياة حقاً...*
*وفعلاً الحياة هي أحسن معلم...*
*ولابد أن نتعلم من البشر ممن فيها كما ذكرت ابتي...*



*يعطيك العافية على رحابة الصدر...*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تبقى الاهداءات لوالدنا...مستمرة للغد..*
*حيث أنها لكل عضو يومين..*


*موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين  
> أحب أن أهديك : ياأبو طارق
> ثواب أستغفار سبعين مره 
> وثواب قراءة دعاء التوسل



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابني الغالي* 

*شاري الطيب* 

*اشكرك على هذه الهدية  التي تفرح القلب* 

*وهل  لنا غير الاستغفار   والتوسل  لله رب العالمين* 

*ليرحمنا  ويرزقنا ويعفوا عنا * 

*اللهم تقبل منا استغفارنا  ونجوانا وتوسلنا  بشفاعة* 

*محمد والأئمة المعصومين  سلام الله عليهم  اجمعين* 

*اكرر الشكر  ابني  مع التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *أبو طارق..*
> 
> *لما الاستعجال على رزقك ابتي..*
> *لم ينتهي بعد ..الوقت المخصص لك..*
> *غداً في هذا الوقت ينتهي..* 
> *وغداً بإذن الله نُلبي طلبك الغالي..*
> *ونبدأ باهداءاتنا للعزيزة الغالية شذى الزهراء..* 
> *إجابتك على سؤالي اعجبتني كثيراً...*
> *تدل على من لديه الخبرة في الحياة حقاً...*
> ...



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ان شاء الله  سوف اتابع معكم * 

*وسابقى على تواصل مع  هذا الموضوع  حتى النهاية* 

*نهاية شهر  شعبان  او نهاية  الشهر الفضيل  رمضان* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*والدي أبو طارق..*
*أهديك ثواب زيارة عاشوراء...*
*راجية من الله تعالى...ومن سيدي ومولاي الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..القبول..*




*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *والدي أبو طارق..*
> 
> *أهديك ثواب زيارة عاشوراء...*
> *راجية من الله تعالى...ومن سيدي ومولاي الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..القبول..* 
> 
> 
> 
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شكرا   شكرا  شكرا* 


*وبالشكر  تدوم النعم * 


*وان شكرتم لازيدنكم * 

*دعاء  زيارة عاشوراء  محببة الى قلبي وانا اكتب لكي* 

*استمع  للدعاء* 

*اشكرك ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أحب أهدي والدي العزيز* 
*ابو طارق*
*الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
*ودعاء النور* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه* 
*تسلمين يالغلا*
*دمعة على السطور*
*موفقه لكل خير*
*تحياااتيـ*
*عذابـ المشاعـر*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أحب أهدي والدي العزيز* 
> *ابو طارق*
> *الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
> *ودعاء النور* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه* 
> *تسلمين يالغلا*
> *دمعة على السطور*
> *موفقه لكل خير*
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي * 

*عذاب المشاعر* 

*اشكرك على هديتك الرائعة* 

*وأسئل الله ان تكون كل ايامك نور على نور* 

*بحق النور المحمدي  ونور العترة الطاهرة* 

*ونور هذه الايام المباركة  بنور صاحب الزمان* 

*عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 

*اكرر شكري  ابنتي مع كل التقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي عذاب المشاعر...*
*ياهلا فيك..*
*افتقدناك خية...*
*مثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال..*


*موفقة أخية لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ابتي..أبا طارق...*
*سُررتُ كثيراً...لتواجدك هنا ...*

*حقيقةً كنتُ ابتهج كلما رأيتُ أن الاهداءات تزداد شيئاً فشيئاً...*
*في ميزان الأعمال للجميع إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*والآن..*
*اختم دعائي لك ..*
*بإهداءك..ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب قول لاإله إلا الله..*



*راجية بذلك القبول لنا ولكم جميعاً...*



*استودعك الله ...*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اعتقد أن درجة التقييم لي تزداد ساعة بعد ساعة..*
*اقصد بذلك عدد النقاط الخاصة بدمعة..*

*قلبي يقول أنه أنت من يزيدها...*
*على اي حال إن كنت أنت ياوالدي..*
*أو غيرك ممن هنا...* 

*اوجه لكم جميعاً شكراً من أعماااااااااااااااااق القلب..*
*شكراً...يخرج من صميم الفؤاد حقاً...* 

*لأني لااستحق كل ذلك...* 


*دعواتي الصادقة لك ابتي بكل خير..وتوفيق..وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*ببركة محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين...* 

*استودعك المولى..* 

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*والآن...*
*بعد أن طهرنا قلوبنا وارواحنا ..في هذه الأيام المباركة..*
*بذكر الله وذكر محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*لازلنا مستمرين ببركة جهودكم..وقلوبكم الطاهرة...*
*التي تدعو للجميع بكل خير..*



*فلتُفتح هذه الأبواب..*
*أبواب هذه الصفحة..*
*للغالية شذى الزهراء...*
*أشعر أنها تحتاج للدعاء..*
*ومن منا لايحتاج له..*
*فلنكن جميعاً...مع شذى الزهراء..بارواحنا وبدعائنا...*

*كونو هنا احبتي...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هنيئاً لك ابتي..لأنك أول من توجهت بالدعاء للغالية شذى الزهراء...*
*تقبل الله منك ذلك..*
*وجعله في ميزان أعمالك..*


*وأنا بدوري ياشذى الزهراء..*
*أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب الاستغفار..*


*راجية بذلك القبول من الله ومن رسوله وآله الطاهرين..*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

شذى الزهراء

اولا تحية طيبة ملؤها الورد والياسمين

وثانيا اهديكِ فضل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وفضل صلاة عند ضريح الحسين ع

وفقكِ الله لكل خير
دمتي بود...

----------


## looovely

_ ســـــــلام,,_
_   شذاااااااااااااوي,,خيتوووووووو_
_  اهديك ثواب قراءة دعاء العهد_
_    وثواب دعاء جبريل_
_  سآئله الله لكِ بالتوفيق,,وقضاء الحوائج_ 
_            تحياتي لكِ المصحوبه بالدعوات_
_           أواصل به شكري لأختي دموعه,, على المجهود_
_           والأهداءات التي تقدمها لضيف هذه الصفحة_ 
_                    يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه_
_      looovely_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*لؤلؤة نجفية..هنيئاً لكِ بجوار سيد الشهداء..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية ..شذى الزهراء بهذه الصلاة الطاهرة..*
*والمُستجابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*لوووووووفلي..هنيئاً لكِ بدعاء العهد...*
*أرى نوراً يتلألأ في أرجاء صفحتي..وإذا به نور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...*
*ادخرها الله لكم جميعاً في ميزان الأعمال..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية.. شذى الزهراء..*



*موفقين احبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عزيزتي..شذى الزهراء..*
*أهديكِ ثواب وبركات المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*وثواب دعاء الحفظ...*

*حفظكِ الله من كل شر وبلاء..ومكروه..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى ..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الحبيبة..شذى الزهرااااء..*

*فرش الله دربكِ بالورود..*
**

*وأناره بملايين الشموع..*

**



*وأنار الله قلبكِ بذكره..وبكتابه العزيز..*


**


*وبحب من هم النور..*
*محمد وآله الطاهرين...*




*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بعد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*  
*سوف اختار من بعدي*  
*ابنتي الغالية*  
*شذى الزهراء*  

*وساكون اول من يهديها*  

*ابنتي العزيزة اهديكي ثواب قرأة*  
*تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام* 
*ودعاء الفرج*  
*والمناجاة الرابعة للامام زين العابدين مناجاة الراجين*  
*ارجوا ان تقبليهم مني ابنتي*  

*ابو طارق* 


*عدت واقتبستها  من جديد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هنيئاً لك والدنا..*
*بهذه الأعمال الطاهرة..*

*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً لعزيزتي شذى الزهراء..* 

*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الغالية شذى الزهراء...*
*أهديكِ ثواب دعاء التوسل في هذه الليلة الاربعاء..*


*ليكون محمد وآله لكِ شفعاء في الدنيا والآرخة..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بحقهم..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *بعد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 
> *سوف اختار من بعدي*  
> *ابنتي الغالية*  
> *شذى الزهراء*  
> 
> ...



*عمي العزيز ابو طارق*
*كل الشكر لك على اختياري من بعدك في هذا المكان الايماني*
*المليء بالاجواء الروحانيه*
*وكلي فخر اقبل هديتك الراائعه*
*وكلمات كلها نور من أهل النور عليهم السلام*
*لاعدمت طيب قلبكـ*
*ووجودك معنااا اسم ترتاح له الانفس*
*دمـت باماان البااري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *والآن...*
> 
> *بعد أن طهرنا قلوبنا وارواحنا ..في هذه الأيام المباركة..*
> *بذكر الله وذكر محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 
> *لازلنا مستمرين ببركة جهودكم..وقلوبكم الطاهرة...*
> *التي تدعو للجميع بكل خير..* 
> 
> 
> *فلتُفتح هذه الأبواب..*
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*عزيزتي دمعه على السطور*
*اشكر كلماتك الطيبه ودعوتك الغااليه*
*فعلاً احتاج الى دعائكم الطااهر من قلوبكم الطيبه*
*وكل الشكر لك ع طرح هذه الفكره الراائعه*
*ادامك الله لكل خير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *هنيئاً لك ابتي..لأنك أول من توجهت بالدعاء للغالية شذى الزهراء...*
> 
> *تقبل الله منك ذلك..*
> *وجعله في ميزان أعمالك..* 
> 
> *وأنا بدوري ياشذى الزهراء..*
> *أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *وثواب الاستغفار..* 
> 
> ...



*تسلمي اوخيتي العزيزة دمعه على الاهدااء النوراني العظيم*
*لا شيء ارقى وافضل من الصلاة على النبي محمد وال بيته الاطهار*
*ولادواء للنفس والقلب كالاستغفار لله*
*كل الشكر والثناء على ماتقدمينه لي* 
*وتقبل الله منك خالص الاعماال بطيب النياات*
*اتمنى من العلي القدير ان يوفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه*
*دمتــي بـود*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شذى الزهراء
> 
> اولا تحية طيبة ملؤها الورد والياسمين 
> وثانيا اهديكِ فضل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
> وفضل صلاة عند ضريح الحسين ع 
> وفقكِ الله لكل خير
> 
> دمتي بود...



*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*غاليتي لؤلؤة نجفيهـ*
*لاشيء اطيب ريح من ريح النجف وساكنها*
*سلام الله على اهل بيت الوحي ومعدن الرسالهـ*
*اوخيتي كل الشكر الجزيل لك على الهدية القيمة الولائيهـ*
*لااروع من الصلاة عند ضريح المولى ابا عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام*
*والصلاة على جدهـ النبي المختار والهـ الاطهار*
*اتمنى من العزيز الجبار ان يوفقك ويرعاك بعينه التي لاتنام*
*تحياااااااتي لك..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> _ســـــــلام,,_
> 
> _شذاااااااااااااوي,,خيتوووووووو_
> _اهديك ثواب قراءة دعاء العهد_
> _وثواب دعاء جبريل_
> _سآئله الله لكِ بالتوفيق,,وقضاء الحوائج_ 
> _تحياتي لكِ المصحوبه بالدعوات_
> _أواصل به شكري لأختي دموعه,, على المجهود_
> _والأهداءات التي تقدمها لضيف هذه الصفحة_ 
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*لوفلي الحبيبه،،*
*اعجز عن تقديم الشكر لك على ماقدمتيه لي* 
*ادعيه عظيمة الشـأن جليلة المعاني*
*عزيزة على قلبي من كلماات النور*
*تسلمي يااارب من كل سوء*
*وسهل الله اموركـ بحق محمد وال محمد*
*دمتي موفقهـ*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *احبتي..*
> 
> *لؤلؤة نجفية..هنيئاً لكِ بجوار سيد الشهداء..*
> *وهنيئاً للغالية ..شذى الزهراء بهذه الصلاة الطاهرة..*
> *والمُستجابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *لوووووووفلي..هنيئاً لكِ بدعاء العهد...*
> *أرى نوراً يتلألأ في أرجاء صفحتي..وإذا به نور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...*
> *ادخرها الله لكم جميعاً في ميزان الأعمال..*
> *وهنيئاً للغالية.. شذى الزهراء..* 
> ...




*هنئك الله بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن*
*تسلمي دموووعه ع الدعاء الطيب*
*وفي ميزاان اعماالكم ان شاء الله*
*دمتم بـخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *عزيزتي..شذى الزهراء..*
> 
> *أهديكِ ثواب وبركات المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
> *وثواب دعاء الحفظ...* 
> *حفظكِ الله من كل شر وبلاء..ومكروه..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى ..* 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*نعم داائما اكون خجله أمام عطائك الذي لامنتهى له*
*اختي دمعه على السطور*
*اشكرك اشكرك على الاهدااءات النورانيه الراائعه*
*ادعيه جليلة الشـأن عند رب العزهـ*
*هنا أطلب من الله ان ينير طريقك* 
*ويسعدك دنيا و آخرهـ بحق محمد وال محمد*
*دمتي بحمى الجليل تعالى*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أخيتي الحبيبة..شذى الزهرااااء..*
> 
> *فرش الله دربكِ بالورود..*
> ** 
> *وأناره بملايين الشموع..* 
> ** 
> 
> 
> *وأنار الله قلبكِ بذكره..وبكتابه العزيز..* 
> ...



 

*دمعه على السطور*
*اشكر الدعوات الصادقه النابعه من القلب الولائي*
*انتي ايضا نور الله طريقك بحق محمد وال محمد*
*الشكر متوااصل لجهودك الطيبه*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أخيتي الغالية شذى الزهراء...*
> 
> *أهديكِ ثواب دعاء التوسل في هذه الليلة الاربعاء..* 
> 
> *ليكون محمد وآله لكِ شفعاء في الدنيا والآرخة..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *بحقهم..* 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*دعــاء محبب الى قلبي اشتاق دووم الى قراءته في السراء والضراء* 
*ومااطيب ان يكون وقت الشدائد حتى* 
*نذوق طعم الايمان وتسهيل الامور*
*عزيزتي دمعه على السطور*
*جزيل الشكر والثناء على الدعاء الطاهر*
*اخجلتيني حقا بكرمك وعطائك الطيب*
*لاحرمني الله من قلوبكم الراائعه*
*تحياااااتي لك..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا بشذاوي حبيبتي..*
*تستاهلي كل خير خية..*
*موفقة إن شاء الله..*




*اليوم جاية لك وحاملة معاي سؤال..*
*وانتي براحتك تجاوبي أو لا..*

*برأيك..ومن وجهة نظرك الخاصة..*

*ماأجمل وسيلة في الترويح عن النفس ؟؟*


*اتمنى أن يكون السؤال واضح بالنسبة لكِ أخية..*
*ويكون خفيف دم على قلبك..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*أهديكِ ثواب زيارة عاشوراء..* 

*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول هناك..*
*والزيارة عن قرب عند سيد الشهداء*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*..إن شاء الله تعالى..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أول شي أحب أهنيك شذاوي
بهذه الايام السعيدة
الله يعودها علينا جميعاً
وأحب أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
وثواب الاستغفار 
وثواب دعاء الحزين ..
سائلة المولى العلي القدير
التوفيق لك وتنوير دربك بحب محمد وال محمد
والله يجعل كل أيامك كلها خير وسعادة
الله يوفقك إن شاء الله وييسر كل مافيه خير لك
ويحقق كل إلي تتمنيه
وجعل الجنة في الاخرة مثواك ..
دمتِ بكل خير غاليتي شذاوي ..
وبالتوفيق لك دموع الغلا ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ...
موفقين جميعاً ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ياهلا بشذاوي حبيبتي..*
> 
> *تستاهلي كل خير خية..*
> *موفقة إن شاء الله..* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اليوم جاية لك وحاملة معاي سؤال..*
> *وانتي براحتك تجاوبي أو لا..* 
> ...



*هلا وغلا بدموعتي الحلووه*
*تسلمي ع السؤال الحلوو اللطيف* 
*واشكر وجودج معي بقلبك الطيب في هذه الايام..*
*جزاك الله خيراا*
*دمتي باماان الاميين*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
> 
> *أهديكِ ثواب زيارة عاشوراء..* 
> 
> *رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول هناك..*
> *والزيارة عن قرب عند سيد الشهداء*
> *صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
> *..إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
> 
> ...



 
*دمعه على السطور*
*رااائعه جداا هذه الهديه بل وقيمة*
*اشكرك من قلبي ع ماقدمتيه لي* 
*لاحرمني الله من طيب قلبك*
*دمتي بخيير*
*تحيااااتي*

**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أول شي أحب أهنيك شذاوي
> بهذه الايام السعيدة
> الله يعودها علينا جميعاً
> يااارب بكل خير وفرح وسرور 
> وكل عام وانتي بخير
> ...



*همس الصمت*
*اخجل من عطائك الجميل النورااني*
*مااجملها من كلمات وارقها من معااتي*
*اعجبتني رووعة هديتك لي*
*فكل الشكر على ماقدمتيه عزيزتي*
*واتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك بحق محمد وال محمد*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحيااااتي*
 :embarrest:

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


غاليتي : شذى الزهراء 
أولاً : أهنيك وأبارك لكِ هذه الأيام المباركه ..
أعادها الله عليكِ وعلينا بالخير ..
وأحب أن اهديكِ ..
ثواب تسبيحة الزهراء { ع }
ودعاء التوسل ..
وصلاة وتوسل بالصديقة الزهراء { ع }
وأدعوا لكِ بحق هذه الأيام المباركه ..
أن يفرج الله عنكِ وعن جميع المؤمنين 

ودمتي برعاية الرحمن ..


أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> غاليتي : شذى الزهراء 
> أولاً : أهنيك وأبارك لكِ هذه الأيام المباركه ..
> أعادها الله عليكِ وعلينا بالخير ..
> *الله يبارك بعمرج ويهنيج ياارب*
> *ويجعل ايامج دووم سعاادهـ ..*
> ...



*فرج الله عنا وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وال محمد*
*عزيزتي امنيات* 
*خجله من اهدائتك الراائعه*
*وكلها تخص الطاهرة السيد فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*لاتوجد ادعية اعظم من ادعيتها وقدرها عن الله عز وجل*
*مثاابه ان شاء الله ووفقك لمايحبه ويرضاهـ*
*لاعدمت جميل الاسلوب*
*ولطف المعامله*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أهديكـــــــ :-
ثواب تسبيح الزهراء (عليها السلام )
33 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
33 إستغفار  
وهذي وردتين  
 


 






وهذا صحن القيمات  :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*همووووسة..ياهلا حبيبتي ..دائماً منورة ..وعطاءك كبير..في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*أمنيات مجروحة...حياك يالغالية..هنيئاً لكِ وللغالية شذاوي..في ميزان الأعمال...*

*ابتسام السهم..حياك أخوي..أثابك الله..وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*اشوف بدأ تأثير شهر رمضان من الحين اخوي ...*

*يعطيكم العافية وهنيئاً لكم على هذه القلوب الطيبة..والارواح الطاهرة..*
*وهنيئاً لعزيزتي..شذى الزهراء...*


*موفقين جيمعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*

*اهدي لكِ ثواب سورة يس...وثواب دعاء النور للسيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*


*تقبليهم مني بعد الله عز وجل ...*


*خالص دعائي لكِ أخية ...بتحقيق كل مايتمناه قلبكِ في الدنيا والآخرة...*
*وبكل خير وسعادة وتوفيق من الله جل وعلى ..*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بعد ساعة زمن..*
*تودع هذه الصفحة أهداءاتها للغالية شذى الزهراء..*

*عزيزتي شذى الزهراء..*
*سُررتُ جـــــــــــــداً لتواجدكِ هنا بين طيات صفحتي...*

*اختم دعائي لكِ بإهداءكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*


*استودعكِ الله أخية..*
*ولكِ مطلق الحرية باختيار العضو بعدكِ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أهديكـــــــ :-
> 
> ثواب تسبيح الزهراء (عليها السلام )
> 33 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
> 33 إستغفار  
> وهذي وردتين  
>  
> 
> 
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اخي الكريم / ابتسام السهم*
*كل الشكر لك على الادعيه الطيبه*
*والورود الجمييله وصحن القيمات اللذيذ*
*الله يعطيك العااافيه ولاعدمنااااكـ*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
> 
> *اهدي لكِ ثواب سورة يس...وثواب دعاء النور للسيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..* 
> 
> *تقبليهم مني بعد الله عز وجل ...* 
> 
> *خالص دعائي لكِ أخية ...بتحقيق كل مايتمناه قلبكِ في الدنيا والآخرة...*
> *وبكل خير وسعادة وتوفيق من الله جل وعلى ..* 
> 
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*دمعه على السطور*
*ماذا عساي ان اقول لك واعبر عن شكري وامتناني*
*تسلمي يااارب على العطااء الجمييل الذي لامنتهى له*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*وربي مايحرمني من جميلج الحلوو*
*دمتي بـحمى الرحمن*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بعد ساعة زمن..*
> 
> *تودع هذه الصفحة أهداءاتها للغالية شذى الزهراء..* 
> *عزيزتي شذى الزهراء..*
> *سُررتُ جـــــــــــــداً لتواجدكِ هنا بين طيات صفحتي...* 
> *اختم دعائي لكِ بإهداءكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد..*
> *راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..* 
> 
> *استودعكِ الله أخية..*
> ...




*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*انـا التي سررت هنا في صفحتك الراائعه*
*بين جميل عطائك وعطاء اخوتي واخواتي الاعزااء*
*كانت هداياكم رااائعه قيمة تسر النفس وتهدىء الخاطر*
*اشكركم جزيل الشكر والامتنان لكم*
*ومثابين ان شاء الله بحق محمد وال محمد*
*دمـم بـاماااان البااااري عزوجل*
*تحياااااتي المعطره بالصلوات المحمديه*
*شذى*
 :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*بعد الاهداء الراائع منكم اعزائي*
*بعد وجودي معكم وتواصلكم معي خلال هذه* 
*الصفحه النورانيه*
*اختــار من بعدي*
*الاختــ / دمعه على السطور..*
*لتكون هنا بين اهدائتنا واتمنى لها كل خير في حياتها*
*واهديك بدوري ثواب الادعيه..*
*زيارة وارثـ , دعـاء الفرج ، الصلوات المحمديه ..*
*اقبليها مني كهدية متوااضعه*
*دمتي بـود*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ينعقد اللسان...وتتوقف الحروف...حائرة..ماذا تكتب ..*
*ماذا عساي أن اكتب لكِ عزيزتي..*
*لأُوجه لكِ ولـــــــو جزءاً بسيطاً.. من كلمات الشكر..على هذا الاختيار..*
*لم اتوقع أن اكون ضيفة  في هذه الصفحة ..وفي هذه الليلة المباركة..*
*وأن يعلو اسمي بجانب عنوانها..*
*سعادتي كبيرة كبيرة كبيرة جــــــــــــــــــداً...والله يشهد على كلامي..*
*حقاً حروف معجمي تائهة لتوجيه كلمة مبسطة ومعبرة لكِ أخية عن شكري العميق..*

*اشكر كرم أخلاقك على هذه الأدعية وهذه الزيارة التي اعشقها..*
*ومااروع الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد في ليلة الجمعة المباركة..*
*اتمنى أن يتقبلها الله منكِ..وتصل إلى عنان السماء أخية..مع تسبيحات ملائكة ربي...*
*دعيتي لي بدعاء الفرج..للحجة المنتظر اللهم عجل فرجه..*
*والحجة يسمعكِ..*
*ومؤكد بإذن الله يدعو لكِ بدوره..*
*لأنكِ ذكرته ودعوتي له بالفرج..*
*وأنا أدعو لمولانا عجل الله فرجه الشريف..*
*ولكِ ولنا جميعاً.. بالفرج بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزماااااااان ..*

*(قبل سويعات..دعاء كميل كان في انتظار لمن سيكون..اردتُ اهداءه إلى من ستتشرف صفحتي بحضوره...*
*والآن جاء دوري أن أقول هو لكِ بإذن الله مع زيارة السيدة الطاهرة أم البنين ..*
*لتقضي لكِ حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى..)*
*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي وموالي أجمعين..*




*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*حشركِ الله مع السيدة الزهراء..صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بنيتي  العزيزة* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*كنت اقرأ  رد الغالية * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*واختيارها  لك بأن تكوني الضيفة العزيزة الجديدة * 

*ونويت ان اهديكي  ثواب دعاء كميل في هذة الليله المبارك* 

*وارجوا ان تقبلي من  الدعاء  مع الصلاة على  محمد وآل محمد * 

*((100))  مرة* 

*مع كامل تقديري واحترامي  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## علي pt

أعاتب نفسي مرارا وتكرارا على عدم زيارتي المستمرة لهذا العطاء  ~
أشكر كل من شارك بهذا الموضوع وأثابكم الله جميعا ..
ولا ننسى أختنا صاحبة الموضوع ..
باعتقادي حتى لو لم يتم اختيار صاحبة الموضوع فهي مشتركة ان شاء الله في جميع الأعمال المهداة في هذا الموضوع ~ (الدال على الخير كفاعله )

ولتقصيري بحق الأعضاء المختارين في هذا الموضوع ~
اسمحو لي بأن أهدي الجميع بعض الأعمال (لن أذكر جميعها) ~ خلوها مفاجئة ليوم المحشر~

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 100 مرة في هذا اليوم ~ الجمعة ..

ودمتم جميعا بحفظ الله ورعايته وتسديده ..

اعتذر مرة ثانية لعدم تواجدي في هذا المشروع الخيري ~

أعدكم بأعمال لن أفصح عنها ~ إذا الله عطانا عمر وصحة ~
وإن توفاني الله فأسألكم المسامحة وبرآة الذمة ..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الغالية دمعة الموالية
تستاهلي كل خير ياطيبة
وانتظرت الوقت الذي سأهديكِ من فترة والحمد لله حان الوقت
اهديكِ ثواب قراءة سورة من كتاب الله العزيز
وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وثواب صلاة عند ضريح الامام علي عليه السلام
وثواب صلاة عند ضريح الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام
وثواب صلاة عند ضريح قطيع الكفين العباس عليه السلام

اجمل التحيات تسبقها الدعوات
دمتي موالية...

----------


## شاري الطيب

*فعلاً فكرة رائعة*
*خيتي دمعة تستاهلي كل الخير*
*الله يحفظك من كل شر*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي دمعة على السطور*
*اهدي لك فضل ودعاء الفرج لمولانا وسيدنا الامام المنتظر (عج)*
*وذكر الصلاة على محمدواله الطاهرين*
*واتمنى لك كل الخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

خيتي دمعة.. تستاهلي كل خير 

مع انو ما توقعت انو فترة شذاوي انتهت

لكما عزيزتاي اهدي ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد وثواب دعاء كميل ودعاء الفرج

واعتذر عن التقصير 

وأسال الله القبول



نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*تسلمي اختي ايلول على الاهدااء الراائع*
*مافي ذكر افضل وازكى من الصلاة على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم..*

*عزيزتي دمعه على السطور*
*اهدي لك ثواب دعـاء الصباح في هذا اليوم المباركـ*
*واستغفار الى قابل التوبهـ عزوجل*
*اسـأل الله القبول* 
*ودمتي بخـير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي  :: دمعه على السطور
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولاً : أحب أبارك لكِ هذه الأيام المباركه ..
جعلها الله عليكِ وعلينا أيام سعيده ..
وأعادها الله عليكِ بكل خير 
وكل عام وأنتي بحفظ الرحمن ..
ومبارك عليكِ قرب شهر الرحمه والمغفرة 

وأحب أن أهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد 
وآل محمد ..مئة مره
ودعاء العهد ..
ودعاء الصباح ..
ودعاء الفرج ..
وأستغفار مئة مره 

وأرجوا أن تقبلي هديتي المتواضعه 

ودمتي بود وسعاده عزيزتي ..


أختكِ " أمنيات مجروحه "

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تستاهلين كل الخير حبيبتي دمعة ..
أول شي أحب أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وثواب دعاء الامام زين العابدين ليوم الجمعة ..
وأحب أهديك هالشموع
لتنير دربك وتجعله واضحاً
مشرقاً في حب محمد وآل محمد 


وأهديك هذه الورده كعربون صداقه أكتسبناها في المنتدى


سائلة المولى العلي القدير التوفيق لكِ في الدنيا والاخرة
والله يسدد كل خطاكِ ..
ويسر كل ماهو في صالحك خيتي ..
ويحقق لكِ كل ماتتمنين ..
ويوفقك لعمل الخير  ...
ويجعل محمد وآل بيته شفعاء لكِ في يوم الدين
بحق هذه اليوم المبارك الجمعة ..
ويجعل الجنة في الاخرة مثواك ...

تقبلي مني خالص التحايا المعطرة بعطر الصلاة على محمد وال محمد ومغلفه بروائح المسك والبخور  ..
دمتِ بكل خير غاليتي ..
موفقه إن شاء الله ...

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم  

انا كنت مشغول في العمل  
بس اخواني واخواتي الي ما دخلت وتشرفت باهدائهم الهديه 
هديتهم محفوفظه عسى ان يتقبل منا ربنا باحسن القبول 
وهم في قلبي مكانه عالية باخلاقهم وصفاتهم العالية التي من خلالها احترهم بشدة 

حيث اني لم اجد هديه افضل من التبرك بالاصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
والاسغفار والتوسل الى الله  
اولا والدنا العزيز على قلوبنا
ابا طارق

اهديك ثواب 


الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
100 مرة 
والاسغفار الى الله  
100 مرة 
ثم اختي
 شذى الزهراء 

اهديكي ثواب 
الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
100 مرة 
والاستغفار الى الله 
100 مرة 
ثم اختي الرائعة صاحبة القلم التي لولاها لما جئنا الشرف والدخول واهدائ الاعضاء بهذه 
اختي المميزة بكل جدارة  
دمعة على السطور  
اهديكي ثواب 
الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
100 مرة 
والاسغفار الى الله  
100 مرة 

تحياتي لكم جميعا وبالتوفيق لكل 

واسمحوا لي على التاخير والتقصير

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلا م عليكم  


صباح  الورد  


موضوع   اكثر من رائع   و تعجز الكلمة  عن  وصفة 

ووصف  صاحبتة  هي من تعودنا   منها  كل جديد  والخير والفائدة  


يعطيك العافيه  

اوخية 


دمعة  على السطور  


خجلة من تقصيري اتجاة  كل من كانا لها هدية هنا  



هديتي لك  ..  ثواب  قراءة 


دعاء النور    ..  جعل الله حياتك  نور بحق محمد وال محمد  


والصلاة  على محمد وال محمد  100 مرة  



دمتي بخير وعافية

----------


## looovely

_ســـــــــلااااااااااام,,_
_    خيتوووووووو دموعه تستحقي تكوني بهذا المكان وبجدارة_
_     والمفروض تحطي اسمك حبيبتي لأنوووووو  بينور المنتدى_
_     خيه أقبلي هديتي البسيطه,,ثواب دعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي_
_                 ودعاء الفرج,,ودعاء النور,,_
_           داعيه الله لكِ بالتوقيق وقضاء الحوائج,,بحق فاطمة_
_               وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها_
_              ولي رجعه إن شاء الله,,تستحقي اكثر من ذلك_
_                    تحياتي لكِ,,المصحوبه بالدعوات_ 
_    looovely_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أهديكـــــــ 
تسبيحة الزهراء ( عليها السلام )
40 إستغفار 
50صلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
وجبت لكـــــــ
صحن هريس :embarrest: 
وصحن سمبوسة :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *بنيتي العزيزة*  
> *دمعة على السطور*  
> *كنت اقرأ رد الغالية*  
> *شذى الزهراء*  
> *واختيارها لك بأن تكوني الضيفة العزيزة الجديدة*  
> *ونويت ان اهديكي ثواب دعاء كميل في هذة الليله المبارك*  
> *وارجوا ان تقبلي من الدعاء مع الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*  
> ...



*ابتي أبا طارق..*
*عاجزة من أتقدم خطوات..*
*واكتب بضع كلمات من الشكر والامتنان لك والدي..*
*حيث أأني وجدتُ نوراً يتلألأ..من أثر ذكر الله جل وعلى...وذكر النبي وآله الطاهرين..*
*وماالذي اتمناه خيراً من ذلك..*



*فلم أجد خيراً من الدعاء لك ..*
*بكل خير..وتوفيق وسداد ..وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*وأن يتقبلها الله منك بقبول حسن..*
*ويدخرها لك في ميزان أعمالك..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*سُعدتُ كثيراً لتواجدك الطيب..*
*ولدعواتك الطاهرة..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أعاتب نفسي مرارا وتكرارا على عدم زيارتي المستمرة لهذا العطاء ~
> أشكر كل من شارك بهذا الموضوع وأثابكم الله جميعا ..
> *إن شاء الله مكتوب لك الثواب أنت أيضاً..أخي..*
> *لمجرد رغبتك في فعل الخير...والله اعلم بالنيات..*ولا ننسى أختنا صاحبة الموضوع ..
> باعتقادي حتى لو لم يتم اختيار صاحبة الموضوع فهي مشتركة ان شاء الله في جميع الأعمال المهداة في هذا الموضوع ~ (الدال على الخير كفاعله )
> *اتمنى ذلك..*
> *وارجو من الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم جميعاً صالح الأعمال بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
> ولتقصيري بحق الأعضاء المختارين في هذا الموضوع ~
> اسمحو لي بأن أهدي الجميع بعض الأعمال (لن أذكر جميعها) ~ خلوها مفاجئة ليوم المحشر~
> ...



*لك كل الحق بأن تُخفي الأعمال في قلبك ولاتسر بها..*
*وهذا شيئ جميل جداً..*
*وهذا لايعني أنك إن اعلنت بها ستُحبط..*
*لا...إن شاء الله يدخرها الله لك في ميزان أعمالك..*
*وجعلك الله من المثابين المغفور لهم في هذا اليوم..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*سررتُ جداً لتواجدك الطيب..ودعواتك الطاهرة هنا..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*حشرك الله مع علي أمير المؤمنين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وسقاك من كفه من حوض الكوثر...*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الغالية دمعة الموالية
> *اتمنى أن أكون نعم الموالية..لمن فرض الله علينا طاعتهم..أنا وأنتم جميعاً..*
> 
> تستاهلي كل خير ياطيبة
> وانتظرت الوقت الذي سأهديكِ من فترة والحمد لله حان الوقت
> *حبيبتي..هذا كله من طيب أصلك..*
> *والله يعطيك على قد نيتك الطاهرة يارب..*
> اهديكِ ثواب قراءة سورة من كتاب الله العزيز
> *لم أجد وسيلة لتطهير القلب والنفس والروح..ودواء للروح والجسد..خير من كتاب الله ..وسوره المباركة..*
> ...



 *غاليتي لؤلؤة نجفية..*
*أطلتُ الكلام..هنا..*
*فلم اتمالك نفسي..عند رؤيتي لهذه الاهداءات..*
*قضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة كما قضيتي لي هذه الحوائج..*
*قولي لي كيف اشكركِ أخية..كيف؟؟*
*وانت حققتي مااتمناه منذ سنين..*
*رحم الله والديك..وأثباك على كل ماعملتِ..*
*وادخره لكِ في ميزان أعمالكِ عزيزتي..*
*واشكـــــــــــر بعمق قلبكِ الطيب..*
*ودعواتكِ الطاهرة..*

*حفظكم الله بحق من انتم بجوارهم..*
*ورزقنا الله جميعاً الوصول هناك إلى تلك البقاع المطهرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل*..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *فعلاً فكرة رائعة*
> 
> *خيتي دمعة تستاهلي كل الخير*
> *الله يحفظك من كل شر*
> 
> *دمتي بود*



* أنتم من تستحقون كل الخير..*
*لقلوبكم الطاهرة ..ودعواتكم المباركة..*
*موفق أخي..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *خيتي دمعة على السطور*
> 
> 
> *اهدي لك فضل ودعاء الفرج لمولانا وسيدنا الامام المنتظر (عج)*
> *وذكر الصلاة على محمدواله الطاهرين* 
> *واتمنى لك كل الخير*



*أخي الكريم..شاري الطيب..*
*سعُدتُ جداً لحضورك الطيب..ودعائك الطاهر..*
*دعوت بدعاء الفرج..جعلك الله من المنتظرين..*
*مؤكد الإمام يدعو لك بالفرج وكل خير وتوفيق..*
*فهو لاينسى من ذكره..* 

*أعتلت أنوار الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وسطعت في سماء صفحتي..*
*فاعطتها روحانيات..لذكر من هم النور..*

*أنار الله قلبك الطاهر بحب من هم النور..*

*تقبل الله منك هذه الأعمال الطاهرة..*
*وجعلها في ميزان أعمالك يارب..*

*تمنياتي لك بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خيتي دمعة.. تستاهلي كل خير 
> 
> مع انو ما توقعت انو فترة شذاوي انتهت
> 
> لكما عزيزتاي اهدي ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد وثواب دعاء كميل ودعاء الفرج
> 
> واعتذر عن التقصير 
> ...



* وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*ازدانت صفحتي وأنارت بنور دعواتك الطاهرة لي ولأختي الغالية شذى الزهراء..*
*خرجت من قلب طاهر..*
*فوصلت إلى قلبي ...*
*فابتهج لكل ماقدمتي أخية..*


*أسأل الله لكِ كل خير وتوفيق وسداد ..وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وأسأل الله أن يدخرهم لكِ في ميزان حسناتك..ويثيبك خير الجزاء عليهم...*
*وهنئياً لغاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*حقاً سُعدتُ كثيراً لما قدمه قلبك الطاهر من أدعية..*
*مثابه عليها بإذن الكريم..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *تسلمي اختي ايلول على الاهدااء الراائع*
> *مافي ذكر افضل وازكى من الصلاة على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم..* 
> *عزيزتي دمعه على السطور*
> *اهدي لك ثواب دعـاء الصباح في هذا اليوم المباركـ*
> *واستغفار الى قابل التوبهـ عزوجل*
> *اسـأل الله القبول* 
> *ودمتي بخـير*
> ...



*غاليتي شذى الزهراء...اشكر طيب أصلك..وجمال جوهرك الطاهر..*

* كم اعشق دعاء الصباح..*
*وليس هناك اروع من الاستغفار لتطهير القلب من أوساخ الذنوب..*


*فشكراً شكراً شكراً ابعثها من صميم الفؤاد...لكِ عزيزتي..*

*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة لكل ماقدمتي حبيبتي..*
*وأثابكِ لكل ماعملتِ...*
*وجعلكِ الله منم الفائزين في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غاليتي :: دمعه على السطور
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..ياهلا بالغاليين ومراحب.* 
> أولاً : أحب أبارك لكِ هذه الأيام المباركه ..
> *الله يبارك في حياتك خية..*
> *وياجعل أيامك سعيدة يارب..*
> جعلها الله عليكِ وعلينا أيام سعيده ..
> *يارب..*
> وأعادها الله عليكِ بكل خير 
> ...



*كثيرٌ جداً ماقدمتي عزيزتي..*
*كثّر الله لك الخير والبركة..*
*أسعدني كثيراً تواجدك العطر ...ودعواتكِ الطيبة الطاهرة أخية..*
*واعلمي أن الله لايضيع أجر المحسنين إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*فيدخرها لكِ إن شاء الله في ميزان أعمالك..*
*ويجزيكِ عليها خير الجزاء إن شاء الله تعالى..في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*ويقضي حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*ويبعث نوراً في قلبك..بحق من هم النور..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا بالمهلي..*
> تستاهلين كل الخير حبيبتي دمعة ..
> *حبابة ..انتو اللي تستاهلو كل خير بطيب أصلكم..وطهر قلوبكم..*
> أول شي أحب أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
> *خفيفة في اللسان.. وإن شاء الله ثقيلة في ميزان حسناتكِ أخية..*
> ...



* اغدقتيني بالهدايا وبالأدعية الطاهرة..فابتهج قلبي جداً لها..*
*اسأل الله أن يتقبلها منكِ بقبول حسن..*
*وأن يدخرها لكِ في ميزان حسناتك..*
*ويثيبكِ عليها إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وادعو لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وتحقيق المراد إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وقضاء كل حاجة للدنيا والآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم
> 
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*  
> 
> 
> انا كنت مشغول في العمل  
> بس اخواني واخواتي الي ما دخلت وتشرفت باهدائهم الهديه 
> هديتهم محفوفظه عسى ان يتقبل منا ربنا باحسن القبول
> *هذا من طيب أصلك وصفاء روحك..*
> ...



*أبد مامنكم قصور إن شاء الله..*
*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة ..*
*ووفقك لكل مايحب ويرضى..*
*وقضى الله حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة...*
*وأنار الله قلبك بحب من هم النور..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
* سعدتُ بتواجد قلوبكم الطيبة الطاهرةهنا..* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلا م عليكم 
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا بذا النور..*
> 
> صباح الورد 
> *ياصباح ويامساء الورود والأنوار على قلبك الطيب..*
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع و تعجز الكلمة عن وصفة 
> 
> ووصف صاحبتة هي من تعودنا منها كل جديد والخير والفائدة 
> ...



* غاليتي سويت ..*
*تشرفت صفحتي بحضوركِ النيّير فيها ..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*
*حقيقةً سرورت جداً لتشريفكِ هنا..*
*دعواتي الصادقة لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة ..ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*أثابكِ الله ورحم والديك..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> _ســـــــــلااااااااااام,,_
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمة ياهلا وحيا ومراحب..*
> 
> _خيتوووووووو دموعه تستحقي تكوني بهذا المكان وبجدارة_
> _والمفروض تحطي اسمك حبيبتي لأنوووووو بينور المنتدى_
> *ياحبيبة قلبي..*
> *كل هذا من طيب أصلك وطهر ونقاء قلبك..*
> _خيه أقبلي هديتي البسيطه,,ثواب دعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي_
> _ودعاء الفرج,,ودعاء النور,,_
> ...



 *ياالله ماأجمل الأدعية..*
*يامفزعي عند كربتي..ياالله* 
*غاليتي لووووووووفلي..فرج الله عنكِ كل كرب بحق الحجة وهو من دعيتي له..*
*..واسعد قلبك الطاهر..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وأثابكِ لما قدمت يداكِ..*
*وادخرهم لكِ في ميزان أعمالكِ..*
*قتثقل ميزان حسناتكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*سعيـــــــــــــــــدة جداً لحضوركِ النيّر هنا أخية..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*

*وقضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *غاليتي لؤلؤة نجفية..*
> 
> *أطلتُ الكلام..هنا..*
> بالعكس كلامك كان يعبر عن مشاعر 
> موالية صادقة
> احسست بفرحتها
> *فلم اتمالك نفسي..عند رؤيتي لهذه الاهداءات..*
> *قضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة كما قضيتي لي هذه الحوائج..*
> الله يقضي حوائج جميع الموالين 
> ...



 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حياك أخوي..*




> أهديكـــــــ 
> 
> تسبيحة الزهراء ( عليها السلام )
> *تسبيحة الزهراء التي يشهد أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..*
> * برفع قدرها عن الله جل وعلى..*
> *حشرك الله مع السيدة الزهراء..*
> 40 إستغفار 
> *غفر الله لنا ولكم ..وتقبلها منك الرب الجليل..*
> *وادخرها في ميزان أعمالك..يارب..*
> ...



* رحم الله والديك..وأثابك الله ..*
*وجزاك خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وقضى الله حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*سررتُ بحضورك الطيب..ودعواتك الطاهرة..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إهداء آخر 
نسيت هذا الصحن 

+
25 إستغفار 
25صلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*خيتي دمعة على السطووور تستاهلي* 
*كل خير على روحش الحلوة وطيبتش*
*أهديش دعوات خاصة عند الإمام*
*الرضا عليه السلام بالتوفيق وسهالة الأمور*
*والله يكتبش إن شاء الله من زواره* 
*تقبلي مروري وعذرا لتقصيري*
*نسألكم الدعاء بقضاء الحوائج و*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياتي لك*
*نسيم*

----------


## looovely

_ســـــــــلااااااااااام,,_
_بااااااااااااااااااااك من جديد_ 
_خيتوووووووو أقبلي هالورد الحلو:-)_
 

 

 

 
_وكمان أهديك ثواب تسبيحة الزهراء سلام الله عليها_
_وأستغفار 70 مرة_
_والصلاة على محمد وعلى آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد 100 مرة_
_خالص الدعوات لكِ خيه,,looovely_

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*يسعدني ويشرفني ان اتواجد مره اخرى هنا واقدم  ابسط الهدايا لأغلى اعضاء في المنتدى*

*اعتذر لانقطاعي هذه الايام  عنكم احبتي ولكن لن انساكم مهما تطول بيننا وبينكم المسافات* 

*ابو طارق  الاب الحنــون*
*اهديك الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

*شذى الزهراء  اخيتي الغاليه*
*اهديك دعاء النور*

*غاليتي دمعه على السطور* 
*اهديك هذه الوروود رمزا للصداقه بيننا*

**
**




*اتمنى ان تقبليها مني*
*مع ذكر الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد*
*ودعاء الفرج*

*تحياااتي اختكـــ*
*ورده عطشانــــــــه*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*الشمعه هذي*
*لابو طارق*
**



*والشمعه هذي*
*لشذى الزهراء*
**

*والشمعه هذي*
*لدمعه على السطور*
**





*وهذووولا  اهديهم لكل من شاركـ في هذا الموضووع الرائع والناجح*
**

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي لؤلؤة نجفية..*
*جعلكِ الله من المتمسكين بدين النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..وبولاية أمير المؤمنين والأئمة الطاهرين.. صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..* 
*ووفقكِ لكل مايحب ويرضى..*
*واكرر امتناني ودعائي الصادق لكِ عزيزتي..*
*بقضاء حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..*
*كما قضيتي لي هذه الحوائج..*
*بروحكِ الطاهرة..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> إهداء آخر 
> 
> نسيت هذا الصحن 
> 
> +
> 25 إستغفار 
> 25صلاة على محمد وآل محمد



* الله ع البسبوسة..*

*ماقصرت أخوي..*
*رحم الله والديك..وجزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وادخرهم لك في ميزان أعمالك..*
*حقيقةً عاجزة عن التعبير عن مدى شكري وامتناني ..*
*فلم أجد خيراً من الدعاء الصادق لكم..*

*قضى الله حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومراحب..*





> *خيتي دمعة على السطووور تستاهلي* 
> 
> *كل خير على روحش الحلوة وطيبتش*
> *تسلمي حبيبتي..روحك الطيبة..*
> *وهذا كله من طيب أصلك..* 
> *أهديش دعوات خاصة عند الإمام*
> *الرضا عليه السلام بالتوفيق وسهالة الأمور*
> *والله يكتبش إن شاء الله من زواره*
> *ياااااااااااااااااااعلي* 
> ...



*غاليتي نسيم الذريات..*
*أنارت صفحتي بنور هذه الأدعية الطاهرة المنبعثة من قلب ولائي طاهر..*
*نسألكِ براءة الذمة..*
*وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارة مره ثانية حبيبتي..*
*وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة يارب..* 
*رحم الله والديك..وجزاك خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وادخرهم لكِ في ميزان أعمالك..*
*وقضى الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة يـــــــــــــــــــــارب..*

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*سامحيني خية على القصور..* 

*السلام على غريب الغرباء..*
*السلام على بعيد المدى...*
*سلام عاشق مشتاق ...* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*غاليتي / دمعه على السطور*
*اهديكـ في هذا اليوم دعاء العهد للامام الحجة المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه* 
*واجمل وارق الورود..*

**
*والاهداء الاخير ابيج تختاريه واني اسويه من عيوني..*
*وعسااااج دووم تكوني بخير وسعااادهـ*
*دمتي بـوئــام*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
دموع حبيبتي
أحب أهديك في هاليوم
ثواب دعاء الصباح
وثواب دعاء العهد
وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
وثواب الاستغفار ..
سائلة المولى أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ..
ودمتِ عزيزتي في رعاية الكريم ...
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*دمعه على السطور حبيبتي*

*اهديج هالمصحف الكريم*

**

*والصلاه على محمد آل محمد*

*تقبلي دعاواتي اختي الغاليه*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*شلووونج اختي دموووووعه*


*اهديج هذي الآيسكريم عشان يبرد على قلبج يالغلا*
**
**



*تحياااتي لكـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> _ســـــــــلااااااااااام,,_
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمة ياهلا ومرحبا...* 
> _بااااااااااااااااااااك من جديد_ 
> *حياك وياهلا فيك في اي وقت..*
> _خيتوووووووو أقبلي هالورد الحلو:-)_
>  
> 
> 
> ...



*غاليتي وحبيبتي..لوووووفلي..*
*اخجلني كرمكِ وعطاءكِ الفياض..رحم الله والديك..*
*لاأجد خيراً من الدعاء الصادق الخارج من صميم الفؤاد...لكِ عزيزتي..*
*بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*يارب بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*وتقبل الله منكِ هذه الأعمال بقبول حسن..*
*وادخرها لكِ إلى يوم المحشر يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون ..*
*واسأل الله بحق محمد وآل محمد..أن يجعل محمد وآل محمد شفعاء لكِ في يوم الورود..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا باللي نورونا بنورهم..* 
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..* 
> *يسعدني ويشرفني ان اتواجد مره اخرى هنا واقدم ابسط الهدايا لأغلى اعضاء في المنتدى* 
> *اعتذر لانقطاعي هذه الايام عنكم احبتي ولكن لن انساكم مهما تطول بيننا وبينكم المسافات*  
> ...



*أخيتي وحبيبة القلب..وردة..*
*كم افتقدناكِ كثيراً واشتقنا لك عزيزتي..*
*ماأجمل هذه الزهور..*
*وماأجمل أن تكون من شخص عزيز على قلب دمعة..*
*أجمل الصداقة معكم احبتي..* 
*ذكر محمد وآل محمد أضاءت له صفحتي..*
*فانبثق النور ..وعبقت رائحة زكية لذكرهم..* 
*أخية..*
*أنرتي صفحتي ...أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..* 
*وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وأثابكِ لما قدمت يمينكِ...*
*وادخرها لكِ في ميزان أعمالكِ...* 

*ادعو لكِ غاليتي بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*سعيدةٌ جداً جداً جداً لتواجدكِ هنا..*
*ولدعائكِ الطاهر..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..* 
*على فكرة خية صورة القلب عجبتني مررررررررره >> تمت السرقة لها(حفظتها عندي)*
*وانتي بعد خية لك مكانة خاصة في قلبي والله يشهد..* 
*موفقة..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *الشمعه هذي*
> *لابو طارق*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *والشمعه هذي*
> *لشذى الزهراء*
> **
> ...



*الله الله الله*
 :nuts:  

 :clap:  

 :signthankspin: 
*أمووووووووووووووت في الشمووووووووووووع* 
*خية صدقيني حفظت الصور في قلبي قبل مااحفظهم في الجهاز..* 
*مشكورة خية..وهنيئاً للوالدنا أبو طارق وللغالية شذى الزهراء..* 

*وهنيئاً لجميع من حضر وساهم في خدمة مؤمن أو مؤمنة هنا..* 
*شكراً من الأعمــــــــــاق* 
*ابعثها لكِ عزيزتي..*
*على جمال ذوقك..وطيب أصلك..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
> 
> *غاليتي / دمعه على السطور*
> *اهديكـ في هذا اليوم دعاء العهد للامام الحجة المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه* 
> *ماتقصري خية هذا كله من طيب أصلك وكرم أخلاقك العالية..*
> *واجمل وارق الورود..* 
> **
> *الله يجنن*
> ...



* أخيتي الغالية..شذى الزهراء..*
*سعيدة جداً.. بمقدار لايُمكنكِ ادراكه..*
*لكل ماقدمتي في حقي عزيزتي..*
*وكل ذلك إن دل على شيئ فهو يدل على طيبة أصلك..وكرم أخلاقك..*

*دعواتي الدائمة لكِ حبيبتي..بكل خير وسعادة في الدارين..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..ياهلا وغلا..*
> دموع حبيبتي
> أحب أهديك في هاليوم
> ثواب دعاء الصباح
> وثواب دعاء العهد
> وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
> وثواب الاستغفار ..
> ...



 *غاليتي هموسة الحبوبة..*
*ازداد عطاءكِ وازدادت حيرتي ...كيف ابعث شكري وامتناي لكِ أخية..*

*حقيقةً عاجزة عن ذلك..*
*خذي دعواتي الصادقة لكِ بكل توفيق وسعادة ..*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*تقبل الله أعمالكِ..وادخرها في ميزان حسناتك..*
*وجُزيتِ خيراً من ذلك عزيزتي..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *دمعه على السطور حبيبتي*
> 
> *اهديج هالمصحف الكريم*
> 
> **
> 
> *والصلاه على محمد آل محمد*
> 
> *تقبلي دعاواتي اختي الغاليه*



*حبيبتي وردتنا العطشانة..*
*حقيقةً أقف عاجزة عن التعبير عن مقدار شكري وامتناني...*

*خير مااهديتي كتاب الله جل وعلى..*
*أسأل الله بحقه وبحق نور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الذي شعت بين طيات كلامتك..*
*أن ينير الله قلبكِ بذكره وبحب من هم النور..*
*جُزيتِ خيراً من ذلك عزيزتي..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*وأعطاكِ الله بمقدار نياتكِ الطيبة الطاهرة غاليتي..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> *ياهلا وسهلا ومرااااااااااحب..نورتي خية..* 
> *شلووونج اختي دموووووعه*
> *بخير دامك بخير يالغالية..بس وحشتيني..* 
> 
> *اهديج هذي الآيسكريم عشان يبرد على قلبج يالغلا*
> **
> ** 
> ...



  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:  :laugh: 


*الله الله..*
*ويش هالحلاوة..*
*اي والله يبرد على القلب في هالجو..*

*الله يبرد قلبك يارب..*


*غاليتي مشاعر...*
*أنرتي صفحتي بإطلالتكِ المشرقة..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بذكره وبحب من هم النور..*

*سررتُ كثيـــــــــــــــــــراً لتواجدكِ الغالي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل*..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يامن تشرفت صفحتي بحضورهم..*
*يامن اخترقت أعماق الفؤاد صدق أدعيتهم..*
*يامن نقشتُ في بين حنايا الروح أخوتهم..*
*دون البشر هم..*
*بالنسبة لي يختلفون عن كل البشر..*
*بقلوبهم الصافية..الأصفى من اللجين قلوبهم..*
*والأزكى من الورد نفوسهم..*

*اغدقتموني بفيض عطاءكم...*
*وتملكتم قلبي لطيب معدنكم..*
*ماذا عساي أن أقول لكم ؟؟؟*
*أرأيتم كيف امتلأت صفحتي بأنوار ذكر الله وذكر رسوله وآله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*

*لذلك لم أجد أفضل ولاأجمل من أن ابعث لكم عبر سماء هذه الصفحة..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآل محمد..*
*فهي تطهير للنفس وتزكية ..*
*اقبلوها من أختكم دمعة...*



*تقبل الله أعمالكم..*
*وأثابكم على ماقدمت يداكم..*
*وادخر كل ذلك لكم في ميزان أعمالكم..*
*وجزاكم خير وأوفر الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*


*وجعلكم من الفائزين السعداء في الدنيا والآخرة ..*
*وقضى الله حوائجكم أيضاً للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*



*كم تشرفتُ وسعدتُ لتواجدكم المشرق هنا..*

*فكونو هنا دوماً..احبتي..*


*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حُرت ولازلت احتار ...*
*من ساختار منكم أيها الطيبون؟؟؟* 
*في النهاية لابد من الاختيار..* 

*نبدأ بسم الله..وبعد ذكر الله وذكر خير خلق الله محمد..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
*اختار لتكون هنا ...* 



*غاليتي همس الصمت...* 

*إذن من هذه اللحظة تبدأ الاهداءات للغالية هموسة..* 
*همس الصمت ضيفتنا هذه المرة..*
*فلنكرمها بأرقى أنواع الضيافة..*
*ولنقدم لها ماتجود به أيدينا من إهداءات ..*
*موفقين جميعاً..*
*كونو هنا ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أبدأ دعائي وإهداءاتي لكِ عزيزتي..*
*بأفضل وخير  ذكر..*
*وهو ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب استغفار لله..*

*راجية بذلك القبول..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جئتكِ حاملةً معي ثواب مناجاة أمير المؤمنين...(المناجاة الشعبانية)..*
*وثواب قول والتوسل بأمير المؤمنين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*

*نادي علياً مظهر العجائب* 
*تجده عوناً لك في النوائب*
*كل هم وغم سينجلي* 
*بعظمتك ياالله*
*بنبوتك يامحمد*
*بولايتك ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي..* 

*بحق علي حلال المشاكل ..*
*ابعد الله عنكِ كل كرب وضيق وشدة وهم وغم..* 
*وجعل الله الفرح رفيقاً دائماً لكِ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وبحق علي أمير المؤمنين..جعلكِ الله من المتمسكين بولاية علي أمير المؤمنين.. صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*سوييييييييييييت حبيبتي..توني ملاحظة للوسام اللي وضعتيه في الصفحة الرئيسية للموضوع....*
*هذا فخر لي..*
*كلماتكم وآراءكم في موضوعي* 
*أضعها وساماً على صدري افتخر به دوماً..*


*وموضوعي لم يتميز إلا بوجود أهل الخير..*
*وقلوب بيضاء صافية..*
*تحب الخير والمساعدة للجميع..*



*مشكووووووووووورة خية ...*
*وهذا كله من ذوقك وكرم أخلاقك..* 
*ربي يوفقك ويرعاك يارب..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تسبيحة الزهراء( عليها السلام )
60إستغفار 
60 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
---

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اختي العزيزهـ / همس الصمت*
*لك اهداء مني الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
*ودعــاء النور*
*والاستغفار الى الجليل ..*
*دمتي موفقه*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..ابتسام السهم..*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة لماجادت به يمينك..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية همس الصمت..*



*الله على الحلى تتهنى فيه هموس إن شاء الله..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*هنئياً لكِ وللعزيزة همس.. على هذه الأدعية الطاهرة المباركة..*
*أثابكم الله .. وادخرها لكم في ميزان الأعمال..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..غاليتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*همس الصمت..*
*أهديكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد لمدة هذين اليومين..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *حُرت ولازلت احتار ...*
> 
> *من ساختار منكم أيها الطيبون؟؟؟* 
> *في النهاية لابد من الاختيار..* 
> 
> *نبدأ بسم الله..وبعد ذكر الله وذكر خير خلق الله محمد..*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
> *اختار لتكون هنا ...* 
> 
> ...



دمعة على السطور
أخجلتيني بختيارك لي
شعرتُ بخجل عندما رأيت أسمي مكتوب
كل كلمات الشكر ماراح تكفيك لاختياري هنا
ولكن كل مايسعني أن أقول لك هو
الله يعطيك العافية يارب..
ويسعد قلبك ويحقق لك كل الي تتمنينه يارب ..
والله ينور دربك بحب محمد وآل محمد ..
موفقه دوم الغلا ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أبدأ دعائي وإهداءاتي لكِ عزيزتي..*
> 
> *بأفضل وخير ذكر..*
> *وهو ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *وثواب استغفار لله..* 
> *راجية بذلك القبول..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
دمعه ..
شكراً من القلب 
على هذه الاهداءات الجميلة ..
فكيف يكون أجمل من الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
ويسلموا حبيبتي على هذه الاهداءات الجميلة ..
دمتِ بكل خير يارب ..
تحايايا القلبية المعطرة 
بذكر محمد وآل محمد ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *جئتكِ حاملةً معي ثواب مناجاة أمير المؤمنين...(المناجاة الشعبانية)..*
> 
> *وثواب قول والتوسل بأمير المؤمنين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..* 
> *نادي علياً مظهر العجائب* 
> *تجده عوناً لك في النوائب*
> *كل هم وغم سينجلي* 
> *بعظمتك ياالله*
> *بنبوتك يامحمد*
> *بولايتك ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي..* 
> ...



 
أقف خجلة دمعه أمام كل هذه الاهداءات الجميلة
وتقف كلماتي عاجزة عن الخروج لتقدم
لكِ كل الشكر والعرفان
لكل ما تقدميه لي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
والله ينور دربك بحق منهم النور ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير الغلا ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> تسبيحة الزهراء( عليها السلام )
> 
> 60إستغفار 
> 60 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
> --- 
>  
> 
>  وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> قيمات
> ...



 
إبتسام السهم
الف شكر لكل هذه الاهداءات الجميلة
التي قدمتها لي ..
ولك مني أيضاً ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
وثواب الاستغفار ..
وثواب كل الادعيه التي سأقرأها اليوم ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
ةدمت بكل خير يارب ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> 
> *اختي العزيزهـ / همس الصمت*
> *لك اهداء مني الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
> *ودعــاء النور*
> *والاستغفار الى الجليل ..*
> *دمتي موفقه*
> 
> *تحيااااتي*



 
شذى الزهراء
الف شكر لك خيتي
على هذه الاهداءات الرائعه
ولك مني مثلها ..
مشكورة لكل ماتقديمه شذى ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
والله يحقق لك كل إلي تتمنيه بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
والله ينور دربك بحق منهم النور ..
دمتِ بكل خير خيتو ..
تحياتي القلبية المعطرة بنور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *همس الصمت..*
> 
> *أهديكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *ثواب دعاء العهد لمدة هذين اليومين..*
> *راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
دمعة على السطور
أقف خجلة دائماً أمام هذه الادعيه الجميلة ..
الله يتقبل منا ومنكِ صالح الاعمال يارب ..
والله يحقق لكِ كل ما تتمنيه  في الدنيا والاخرة ..
ويجعل الجنة مثواك في الاخرة ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
موفقه لكل خير دموع ..
تحياتي القلبية المعطرة بازهور ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولاً : أهني أختي همس 
بهذه الأيام المباركة .. وبقرب حلول شهر المغفرة 
وشهر الرحمة ..
أعاده الله عليها وعلى الجميع بكل خير 
وأحب أن أهديكِ غاليتي : : 
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد مئة مره
وثواب قراءة الثمانيين آيه
ودعاء الفرج
وأستغفار مئة مره
ودعاء الصديقة الطاهرة { ع } لدفع الشدائد
وتسبيحة الزهراء

أرجوا قبول هذه الهدية المتواضعه خيتوه 
مع تمنياتي لكِ بحياة سعيده مليئة بالفرح والسعاده
أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه 

وبالطبع لا أنسى أختي : دمعه على السطور
لمجهودها الراااااائع المميز 
جعلهُ الله في ميزان أعمالكِ وأنار الله دربكِ
غاليتي 

أختكِ :: أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## looovely

*ســــــــلااااااااااام,,*
* خيتوووووووووووو هموسه تستاهلي كل خير والله,,*
*           وأني أهديك ثواب دعاء جبريل*
*                    +*
*                  دعاء العهد*
*                     +*
*         وثواب زيارة الحجة القائم عجل الله له الفرج* 
*          سآئله الله لكِ بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
*     بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها و السر المستودع فيها*
*              وأعذريني ع التقصير,,*
*        ولي رجعة عزيزتي تستحق الأكثر من ذلك*
*              تحياتي لكِ المصحوبه بالدعوات*
* looovely*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا خيوووو همس ..*
*تستاهلي كل الخير..* 
*أمنيات مجروحة..حياك وياهلا فيك خيوووووو ..*
*مثابة وفي ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله يارب..* 

*لووووووووفلي حيا ومرحبا..*
*في ميزان الأعمال مُدخرة أعمالكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*أنرتم صفحتي بنور إطلالتكم..وبنور أدعيتكم الطاهرة..* 
*هنيئاً لكم وللغالية همس الصمت..* 


*موفقين احبتي..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الحبيبة..همس الصمت..*
*أهديك ثواب زيارة السيدة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*وثواب زيارة عاشوراء ..* 
*راجية القبول من الله تعالى..*
*ومن سادتي ومواليّ..*
*ورزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*
 

*داعية لكِ فيها بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وسعادة وو.......*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي همس الصمت*
*أهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد* 
*وآل محمد ..مئة مره*
*ودعاء العهد ..*
*ودعاء الفرج ..*
*وأستغفار مئة مره* 
*وأرجوا أن تقبلي هديتي* 
*دمتي بود*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

** 
*اسأل الله أن يفرش دربكِ بالورود..* 

**
*وينيره بملايين الشموع..* 



**
*وأن ينير الله قلبكِ بذكره..*
*وبحب من هم النور..* 



*موفقة أخيتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حياك أخوي شاري الطيب..*
*مثاب إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ومدخرة أعمالك عند مليك مقتدر..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*هنيئاً لك..ولغاليتي همس..*


*موفقين..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

همس الصمت
خير ما ابدأ به الاهداء 
هو ثواب قراءة سورة من كتاب الله العزيز
واهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
وثواب الاستغفار

تحياتي مسبوقة بدعواتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خيتي همس الصمت* 
*لك مني في هذه الليله مناجاة الراغبين للامام علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام*
*وثواب التسبيحات الاربع* 
*سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله الا الله والله اكبر*
*ودعـاء الحفظ*
*الله يتقبل مناا وفي ميزاان الاعمال*
*واتمنى تعجبج اهداءتي*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الى العزيزه دمعه على السطور*
*اهدي لك مناجاة الراجين للمولى ابا محمد علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام*
*واهديك دعـاء خاص لا اذكره لك*
*واتمنى من العلي القدير ان يوفقك ويحميك* 
*ويقضى حاجاتك*
*دمتي بامااااان البااااري*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*الغاليه همس الصمت*

*اهديج يالغلا الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد*
*والاستغفار*

*وباقه ورد*

** 

*تقبلي دعواااتي لكـ بكل الخير عزيزتي*

*تحياااتي لكــ*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إهداء آخر 
40 إستغفار 
40 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سلام عليكم
شلوونكم
شخباركم
انشالله طيبين
اختي العزيزه همس الصمت
احب اهديج هذا المصحف الشريف لكي ينير الله قلبك به 


مع دعاء النور
الذي سيضيئ شمعه المستقبل لك اختي الغاليه

تحياتي
*عــــــذابـ*
*المشــــاعــر*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أخيتي : همس*


*خير ما أبدأ به ومن أفضل الهدايا*


*اهدااااء الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*



*زيارة عاشوراء مع اللعن والسلام مائة مرة*


*دعاء الفرج*



*موفقة لكل خير*


*حوائجكـِ مقضيةوجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ببركة محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أولاً : أهني أختي همس 
> بهذه الأيام المباركة .. وبقرب حلول شهر المغفرة 
> وشهر الرحمة ..
> الله يبارك فيك خيتي
> والله يعود علينا هالايام بالخير والبركة ..
> أعاده الله عليها وعلى الجميع بكل خير 
> وأحب أن أهديكِ غاليتي : : 
> ...



 
أمنيات مجروحه
الله يعطيك العافية
على كل هذه الاهداءات الرائعة
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
والله يتقبل منا جميعاً ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بأريج الزهور ..
دمتِ بكل خير الغلا ..
موفقة ..

----------


## همسه دلع

ألف مبرووك خيتووو هموووسه.
وأهديكِ ثواب صلاة على محمد وال محمد.1000 مره.
ومتباركه بالشهر الفضيل واعاده الله علينا جميعاً .
تحياتي.

----------


## همس الصمت

> *ســــــــلااااااااااام,**,*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> *ياهلا والله ..*
> 
> *خيتوووووووووووو هموسه تستاهلي كل خير والله,**,*
> *مشكووووووورة خيتي .*
> *وأني أهديك ثواب دعاء جبريل*
> *+*
> *دعاء العهد*
> ...



 

هلا ومية مليون مرحبا
فيك خيتي looovley
الف شكر لك حبيبتي
على هذه الاهداءات الجميله
التي أسعدت قلبي وأفرحته
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
والله يتقبل منا جميعاً ..
الله لايحرمني من تواجد جميل ونير
في كل الصفحات ..
الله يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
نقبلي خالص التحايا العطرة مني ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أخيتي الحبيبة..همس الصمت..*
> 
> *أهديك ثواب زيارة السيدة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
> *وثواب زيارة عاشوراء ..* 
> *راجية القبول من الله تعالى..*
> *ومن سادتي ومواليّ..*
> *ورزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..* 
> 
> 
> ...



هلا ومية مليون مرحبا
بالغالية دمعة ..
شكر من القلب لك خيتي 
على هذه الاهداءات
الفوق رائعة
أهداءات تسعد قلبي المتعطش لزيارتهم في الدنيا
ولشفاعتهم في الاخرة ..
الله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
دمتِ بكل خير الغلا ..
موفقة دائماً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *خيتي همس الصمت*
> 
> *أهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد* 
> *وآل محمد ..مئة مره*
> *ودعاء العهد ..*
> *ودعاء الفرج ..*
> *وأستغفار مئة مره*  
> *وأرجوا أن تقبلي هديتي*  
> 
> *دمتي بود*



 
أخي شاري الطيب
ألف شكر لك لهذه الاهداءات الجميلة
أسعدت قلبي بكل ما اهديت ..
الله يتقبل منا جميعاً ..
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
تقبل مني خالص التحايا العطرة ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> **
> 
> *اسأل الله أن يفرش دربكِ بالورود..*
> *أحلى ورد من أغلى دمعة ...*
> *واااااااااااااو*
> *والشوكلا رووووووعه .*
> *مشكورة حبيبتي ..* 
> 
> **
> ...



 
الف شكر لكِ دمعة
فدائماً تغدقيني بكرمكِ وبجميل ما لديكِ
شكراً من الاعماق على كل هذه الاهداءات الرائعة ..
الله لايحرمني من جميل دعواتك دمعة
التي تسعد قلبي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة ..
تقبلي مني خالص التحايا المعطرة بأجمل
أنواع العود والبخور ..
دمتِ بخير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> همس الصمت
> 
> خير ما ابدأ به الاهداء 
> هو ثواب قراءة سورة من كتاب الله العزيز
> واهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
> وثواب الاستغفار 
> تحياتي مسبوقة بدعواتي
> 
> دمتي بود...



 
خيتي لؤلؤة نجفية
الف شكر لكل هذه الاهداءات الجميلة
التي جعلتها من نصيبي ..
الله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ..
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ...
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالزهور ..
دمت موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *خيتي همس الصمت* 
> 
> *لك مني في هذه الليله مناجاة الراغبين للامام علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام*
> *وثواب التسبيحات الاربع* 
> *سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله الا الله والله اكبر*
> *ودعـاء الحفظ*
> *الله يتقبل مناا وفي ميزاان الاعمال*
> *واتمنى تعجبج اهداءتي*
> *دمتي بعين الله*
> *تحياااتي*



 
أهداءات جميلة جداً شذى الزهراء
الله لايحرمني من عطائك الجميل ..
ولاحرمني من تواجدك الجميل في كل الصفحات ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
والله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ..
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يالغلا ..
دمتِ موفقه لكل خير ..
خالص التحايا المعطرة بالزهور ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *الغاليه همس الصمت*
> 
> *اهديج يالغلا الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد*
> *والاستغفار* 
> *وباقه ورد* 
> ** 
> *باقة جميلة جداً ..*
> *الف شكر لك الغلا* 
> *على هذه الباقة الرائعة ..* 
> ...



 
الف شكر لك خيتي 
على هذه الاهداءات الجميلة 
وهذه الباقه الرائعه
الله لايخليني من إهداءتك الجميلة ..
ومن التنوير لكل الصفحات ..
الله يتقبل ان شاء الله يارب ..
وفي ميزان حسناتك خيتي ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
أطيب التحايا ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لؤلؤة نجفية..*
*شذى الزهراء.*
*ابتسام السهم..*
*وردة بس عطشانة..*
*عذاب المشاعر..*
*ورد الياسمين..*
*همسة دلع..*

*حضوركم..يثلج الفؤاد..*
*وأدعيتكم...تطيب لها النفس..*
*أثابكم الله ...وادخر هذه الأعمال لكم..إلى يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون ..*
*وهنيئاً لكم..وللغالية هموسة..*

*قضى الله حوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..احبتي..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> إهداء آخر 
> 
> 40 إستغفار 
> 
> 40 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد



 
شكر أخر لك أخي على كل هذه الاهداءات الجميلة
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
والله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت بكل خير ..
خالص التحايا المعطرة بالزهور ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *الى العزيزه دمعه على السطور*
> 
> 
> *اهدي لك مناجاة الراجين للمولى ابا محمد علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام*
> *واهديك دعـاء خاص لا اذكره لك*
> *واتمنى من العلي القدير ان يوفقك ويحميك* 
> *ويقضى حاجاتك*
> *دمتي بامااااان البااااري* 
> *تحيااااااااتي*



*حبيبة القلب..*
*تلك..ذات الأصل الطيب..*
*ذات الخلق الرفيع..*
*ذات الروح الطاهرة..*
*صدقيني ثم صدقيني أني لاأستطيع النطق بكلمة واحدة..*
*أو حتى مجرد حرف واحد..*
*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*يامن كلما ذكرت اسمها ذكرت السيدة الزهراء..*
*جعلكِ الله من المتمسكين بالسيدة الزهراء..*
*وحشركِ مع السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*وقضى الله لكِ كل حوائج الدنيا والآخرة ..ببركة السيدة الزهراء..*
*كما قضيتي لي هذه الحوائج..*
*اعذري قلمي المقصر دوماً...*
*والتمس لكِ عذراً من أفكاري التائهة...عند رؤية هذا العطاء الفياض منكِ أخية..* 
*خالص الدعوات محفوفة بالصلوات على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين اهديها لقلبكِ الطاهر عزيزتي..* 
*وإلى قلبكِ الطاهر اسأل الله التوفيق في أداء صلاة الاستغاثة بالسيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*راجية من الله جل وعلى القبول يارب*
*ومن السيدة الزهراء شفيعة لكِ في الدنيا والآخرة..*
 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> سلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> شلوونكم
> طيبين دامك طيبه الغلا ..
> شخباركم
> الحمدلله بخير ..
> انشالله طيبين
> الحمدلله رب العالمين ..
> ...



 
خيتي عذاب المشاعر
شكر من أعماق قلبي أهديه لك على هذه الاهداءات الجميلة
الله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ..
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..
موفقه دائماً ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي والقريبة من قلبي همس الصمت..*
*تستاهلي كل الخير..*

*إهديكِ ثواب سورة يس..*
*وثواب دعاء النور..*
*لينير الله قلبكِ بحق صاحبة دعاء النور..*
*السيدة العظيمة فاطمة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*واعذريني أخية على التقصير..* 
*موفقة خيتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *أخيتي : همس* 
> 
> *خير ما أبدأ به ومن أفضل الهدايا* 
> 
> *اهدااااء الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> ...



 
إهداءات رائعة بحق ..
الف شكر لهذه الاهداءات الجميلة لي
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ..
والله يتقبل إن شاء الله ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
والله يقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..
موفقه دائماً ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*إهديك ثواب زيارة الناحية المقدسة المنسوبة لصاحب العصر والزمان في حق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..*
*مع تسبيحات لله جل وعلى ..*
*راجية القبول من المولى الجليل..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي همس الصمت..*
*لكِ مني إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*إهداء ثواب صلاة الاستغاثة بالسيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..وراجية من السيدة الزهراء..أن تكون لكِ شفيعة في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطارهين..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> ألف مبرووك خيتووو هموووسه.
> 
> وأهديكِ ثواب صلاة على محمد وال محمد.1000 مره.
> ومتباركه بالشهر الفضيل واعاده الله علينا جميعاً .
> 
> تحياتي.



الف شكر لك خيتي
على الاهداء الجميل
الله يتقبل منا ومنك 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
دمتِ موفقه لكل خير ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالزهور ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غالتي همس الصمت..*
*في لحظات ضعفك...من أين تستمدين القوة؟؟؟*

*المجال مفتوح للاجابة أو الاعتذار إذا شئتِ أخية..*

*اتمنى يكون سؤالي خفيف دم على قلبك..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *غاليتي والقريبة من قلبي همس الصمت..*
> 
> *تستاهلي كل الخير..* 
> *إهديكِ ثواب سورة يس..*
> *وثواب دعاء النور..*
> *لينير الله قلبكِ بحق صاحبة دعاء النور..*
> *السيدة العظيمة فاطمة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
> *واعذريني أخية على التقصير..* 
> *موفقة خيتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> ...



 






> *إهديك ثواب زيارة الناحية المقدسة المنسوبة لصاحب العصر والزمان في حق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..*
> 
> *مع تسبيحات لله جل وعلى ..*
> *راجية القبول من المولى الجليل..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ...* 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 






> *غاليتي همس الصمت..*
> 
> *لكِ مني إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *إهداء ثواب صلاة الاستغاثة بالسيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
> *راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..وراجية من السيدة الزهراء..أن تكون لكِ شفيعة في الدنيا والآخرة..*
> *بحق محمد وآله الطارهين..* 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 

دمعة على السطور 
أقف خجلة هنا أمام كل هذه الاهداءات ..

وكلماتي أبت الخروج أمام كل هذا العطاء
الذي بلاحدود ..
عطاء جميل جداً على قلبي 
والاجمل إنني لن أنساه أبداً ..
إنني عاجزة عن تسطير أي كلمة في حقك دمعة
فكل كلماتي لاتكفي هذا العطاء الجميل ..
أقف حائرة ماذا أقول في حقك دمعة ..
فكل كلماتي تخجل أن تقف لتقدم لك الشكر والعرفان ..
الله يجعل كل ما قدمتيه لي في ميزان حسناتك ..
والله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ..
والله يوفقك دنيا واخرة  ..
والله ينور دربك بحب محمد وآل محمد ..
ورزقنا الله وأياكِ في الدنيا زيارتهم 
وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
والله لايحرمني من كل دعواتك الرائعه ..
الله يحقق لك كل ما تتمنيه ..
موفقه لكل خير إن شاء الله ..
تقبلي مني خالص التحايا المعطرة بالياسمين ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *غالتي همس الصمت..*
> 
> *في لحظات ضعفك...من أين تستمدين القوة؟؟؟*
> 
> *لحظات الضعف كثيرة التي تمر على الانسان*
> *وقلما يعرف الانسان كيف يأخذ القوة ومن أي شخص ..*
> *أنا عن نفسي عندما أشعر بلحظات ضعف* 
> *لا ألتجئ إلى هذا أو ذاك ..*
> *ولكني ألتجأ الى الرب الجليل*
> ...



 
أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي واضحه على سؤالك دمعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
ودمتِ موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*إجابة جميلة جداً..*
*ونعم المولى ونعم النصير..*

*وفقكِ الله لقيام الليل..*
*فوائد صلاة الليل عظيمة ..*
*وشأنها رفيع عند الله تعالى..*
*ولا يعرفه إلا الله..*


*موفقة عزيزتي..*
*لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ألف شكر لكل من قدم الاهداءات لي ..
وأود أن أقدم لكم في هذه الليله
ثواب صلاة الليل 
وثواب كل الأدعيه التي سأقرأها في هذا اليوم
وثواب دعاء الصباح ودعاء العهد ..
والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
وثواب الاستغفار ...
متمنيه لكم جميعاً الموفقيه من رب العالمين 
والله يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الاعمال ..
دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
عزيزتي دمعة على السطور
لك مني إهداءات خاصه لن أذكرها لك هنا ..
ولكنها ستكون بيني وبين رب العباد ..
*كل ذلك لروحك الطاهرة أخية..*
*رحم الله والديك ..*
*وجُزيتِ خيراً من كل ذلك..*
*إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*تلقينها عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وسامحوني على القصور..* 
ولدي سؤال ...
متى ستكون نهاية فترة تواجدي هنا ..
لآقوم بأختيار العضو الذي بعدي ..
*الليلة عند المغرب ..ستنتهي الفترة التي سُررتُ بها وابتهج لها قلبي كثيراً..*
*ولكِ حرية الاختيار بمن تختاري..*
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
ودمتِ موفقه لكل خير .. 

*لكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآل محمد مع تسبيحة السيدة الزهراء..صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*موفقة عزيزتي.. لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنيأً لكم جميعا ،،*
*أرواحكم الطاهره ،،*
*قد أكون جئت متأخرة ،،*
*لكن لكل من سبق أستدعائهـ  بـ الموضوع ،،*
*قبل وصولي ،،*
*جئت أهدي ،،*
*زهور حبي و ودادي ،،*
*و لكم جميعا هدية لا أحبذ أبدا ذكرها ،،*
*و سـ تتلقونهـ بـ إذن المولى يوم الحشر ،،*
*لـ تتذكروني في جنان الخلد مع محمد و آل محمد إن شاء اللهـ ،،*
*و لكم أيضا ،،*
**
*لـ كل عضو/ه تم إستدعائها قبل أن أصل إليكم ،،*
*زهرة أخوتي الصادقهـ لكم ،،*
*و أيضا ،، لكم مني ،،*
**
*كلمات خطتها اناملي لكم وحدكم دون سواكم أحبائي ،،*
*أحبائي ،،*
*جنة الأرض في قربكم أحياها ،،*
*و شموع  أشواقي شعلة بـ ثنايها ،،*
*قصيدة عشق بـ دياركم نثرت صداها ،،*
*و أحشاء جوفي تتلاطم أستحياء ،،*
*من جودكم و زين العطايا ،،*
*و تأكدو دوووما أنني لـ لقائكم ،،*
*أتحرق إشتياقا ،،*
*أحبائي تلكـ كانت هديتي المتواضعهـ ،،*
*تغلفها أمنياتي و دعواتي الصااادقهـ لكم جميعا ،،*
*بـ التوفيق و السداد ،،*
*و هذة وردة ودادي لـ صاحبة أجمل روح ،،*
*و موضوع ،،*
*دمعهـ على السطور ،،*
**
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
عزيزتي دمعة على السطور
لك مني إهداءات خاصه لن أذكرها لك هنا ..
ولكنها ستكون بيني وبين رب العباد ..
*كل ذلك لروحك الطاهرة أخية..*
*رحم الله والديك ..*
*وجُزيتِ خيراً من كل ذلك..*
*إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*تلقينها عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وسامحوني على القصور..* 
ولدي سؤال ...
متى ستكون نهاية فترة تواجدي هنا ..
لآقوم بأختيار العضو الذي بعدي ..
*الليلة عند المغرب ..ستنتهي الفترة التي سُررتُ بها وابتهج لها قلبي كثيراً..*
*ولكِ حرية الاختيار بمن تختاري..*
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
ودمتِ موفقه لكل خير ..  
*لكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآل محمد مع تسبيحة السيدة الزهراء..صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*موفقة عزيزتي.. لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غالتي للدموع إحساس..*
*تشرفت صفحتي وأنارت ..*
*كفجر مشرق باسم ..*
*لتواجدكِ النير ..ولاطلالتكِ المشرقة هنا عزيزتي..*
*أنار الله بصيرتكِ الطاهرة بحب من هم النور..*

*وادخر الله لكِ تلك الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك..*
*وجزاك خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
 
*لكِ مني أصدق الدعوات..أبأدها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*بكل توفيق وخير وسداد وسعادة الدارين وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة.*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*موفقة أخية لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*باقتراح من صاحبة القلم المبدع..والأفكار المميزة دوماً...*
*المحبة للخير دوماً..*
*غاليتي شمعة تحترق..*
*سوف يتم مواصلة هذه الروحانيات..منكم احبتي..*
*إلى نهاية الشهر الفضيل..*
*شهر رمضان المبارك..*
*سائلين الله لنا ولكم ..قبول الأعمال..*
*والتوفيق في الصيام والقيام ببركة محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*كل عام واحباب قلبي بكل الخير..*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

50 إستغفار 
25 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## looovely

*ســـلاااااااااام,,*
* الحمد الله لحقت على هموس قبل ماتنتهي الفترة المحددة*
*          لأني حابه اهديها ثواب 70 استغفار* 
*         ودعاء الفرج+ودعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي*
*          سآئله الله لها بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
*               بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل,,*
*         وكل عام وانتم بخير وبصحة وسلامه يارب*
*             تحياتي لكم المصحوبه بالدعوات*
_looovely_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا في كل من حل علينا..ونورنا بنور هذه الدعوات الطيبة..*

*وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*مدخوره لكم الأعمال ..عند مليك مقتدر..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غالتي همس الصمت..*
*بانتظاركِ أخية..*
*وبانتظار العضو الذي سيحلق معنا في الأفق..*
*علنا نقترب من المولى الجليل..*
*فنلتمس من كرمه وعطاءه جل وعلى..*

*بهذه الأعمال البسيطة..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> 50 إستغفار 
> 25 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد



 
الف شكر لك أخي لهذه الاهداءات الجميلة
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم .
تحياتي القلبية العطرة لك أخي ..
دمت بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *ســـلاااااااااام,,*
> 
> *الحمد الله لحقت على هموس قبل ماتنتهي الفترة المحددة*
> *لأني حابه اهديها ثواب 70 استغفار* 
> *ودعاء الفرج+ودعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي*
> *سآئله الله لها بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
> *بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل,,*
> *وكل عام وانتم بخير وبصحة وسلامه يارب*
> *تحياتي لكم المصحوبه بالدعوات*
> ...



 
شكر لكِ من اعماق اعماق قلبي
على كل هذه الاهداءات الجميلة
التي أسعدت قلبي وأفرحته ..
الله يتقبل منك حبيبتي
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
والله يحقق لك كل إلي تتمنيه يارب .
ويسعدك دنيا ةأخرة ..
تحياتي القلبية المعطرة بروائح الياسمين ..
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر كل من قدم لي الاهداءات هنا
واسال الله لهم التوفيق
وتحقيق الامنيات ..
والله يتقبل منكم جميعاً ..
وأتمنى حضور 
للدموع إحساس 
إذا لم يتم تواجدها مسبقاً ..
والف شكر لك دمعة ومن كل أعماق قلبي
على هذا الموضوع الجميل ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
والله يحقق لك كل أمياتك يارب ..
والله يرزقنا وأياكم زيارة الائمة في الدنيا 
وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
تحياتي العطرة المعطرة بنور الصلاة
على محمد وآل محمد ..
دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي همس الصمت..*
*سعدتُ جداً جداً لتواجدكِ هنا ..*
*اختم دعائي لكِ بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*مع الاستغفار لله جل وعلى ...*
*راجية من الله ومن رسوله وآل رسوله القبول إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*تقبلي دعواتي ومودتي أخية..*
*استودعكِ الله وأسألكِ كما أسأل كل من تشرفت صفحتي باستضافته هنا..*
*الاباحة وإبراء الذمة..*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

همس الصمت 

اعذريني على التأخير وتفضلي هديتي المتواضعة

اهديك اُخيتي ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد والاستغفار200 مرة

ودعاء التوسل بالعترة الطاهرة

راجية من الله القبول

وهذه لك ولمن تحبين..




نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هذه المرة سنترك رحلات المطار..وسنترك الصعود والتحليق في الفضاء ..*
*وسننطلق مع سفينة ..*
*سفينة أبطالها محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وهم سفن النجاة..*
*وسنبحر فيها..*
*مع غاليتنا للدموع إحساس..*
*مؤكد الجميع منا يتمنى أن يكون في ركب الحسين وهو سفينة النجاة..*
*فلنصعد جميعاً إلى هذه السفينة..*
*مبحرين في عالم روحاني..*
*يتصدره محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*مفتتحين رحلتنا بذكر الله ..*
*مصلين على خير خلق الله محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*صلو على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ونستقبل خيتنا الغالية*
* للدموع إحساس* 
*بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*لكل من يحب أن يبحر هنا ..*
*مع محمد وآله الطاهرين* 
*في هذه الأيام المباركة..*
*فليتفضل معنا ...*
*وعين الله ترعاه..*

*موفقين جميعاً احبتي ...*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أيلول ..*
*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وادخر لكِ هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك...*
*مثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً لكِ وللغالية هموسة ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي للدموع إحساس* 
*ابدأ إهدائي لك بخير عمل وهو الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*
*واستغفار لله..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نبض قلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين
أمآ أنا فأقدم شكري للغاليهـ أختي في المنتدى وفي الحياهـ أغلى أخت دمعه على السطور على الموضوع المتميز  
دائما ً تتحفينا بمواضيعك الرائعهـ أختي فجزك ِ الله خير الجزاء  
وأقدم للأخت للدموع احساس ثواب الصلآه على محمد وآل محمد 100 مرهـ والله يتقبل منا ومنكم يارب 
واقدم لها بعد دي الصورهـ واتمنى تعجبش خيتوو 
 
دمتم في حفظ اللهـ 
تحياتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *هذه المرة سنترك رحلات المطار..وسنترك الصعود والتحليق في الفضاء ..*
> 
> *وسننطلق مع سفينة ..*
> *سفينة أبطالها محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
> *وهم سفن النجاة..*
> *وسنبحر فيها..*
> *مع غاليتنا للدموع إحساس..*
> *مؤكد الجميع منا يتمنى أن يكون في ركب الحسين وهو سفينة النجاة..*
> *فلنصعد جميعاً إلى هذه السفينة..*
> ...




*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف خلق محمد و آلهـ الأطهار ،،*
*إن كنتم قاصدين الحسين ،،*
*فـ معكم خذوني ،،*
*علي أقبل أعاتبهـ بـ بوح شجوني ،،*
*و أمام مرقدة أذرف دمع عيوني ،،*
*معكم على ظهرالسفينة أحملوني ،،*
*و عند العباس ،،*
*أناشدكم بـ حقهـ أتركوني ،،*
*أني لـ وصلهـ ،،*
*قسما بـ خالقي ،،*
*أهدي بقايا عيوني ،،*
*و يشهد اللهـ ،،*
*أني بعشقهـ ،،*
*غدوت مفتون ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*سعيدة لأنهـ وقع الأختيار علي لـ أعتلي مركب ،،*
*شراعهـ محمد و آل محمد ،،*
*و كل الشكر لـ العزيزة همس الصمت ،،*
*لأنها جلبتني إليكم ،، و ألحقتني بركبكم ،،*
*فـ لولاها لما كنت معكم ،،*
*كل الشكر لكـ غاليتي ،،*
*لا أعدمني اللهـ أخت مثلكـ ،،*
*و جمعني معكـ في جنان الخلد مع محمد و آل محمد ،،*
*إن شاء اللهـ ،،*
*و إيضا شكري موصول لـ صاحبة هذة الصفحات الطاهرة ،،*
*دمعهـ على السطور ،،*
*أدامكـ اللهـ أخت تفيض بـ العطاء ،،*
*بحق محمد و آل محمد ،،*
*كل الشكر لكم جميعا ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *غاليتي للدموع إحساس* 
> 
> *ابدأ إهدائي لك بخير عمل وهو الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*
> *واستغفار لله..*
> *راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*
> *ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..* 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*




*بسم اللهـ و على ملة رسول اللهـ محمد وآلهـ الأخيار الأبرار ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*عطائكم يعجزني ،،*
*و جودكم يخجلني ،،*
*شكري قاصر ،،*
*و قلمي عاجز ،،*
*و حرفي صامت ،،*
*كيف أنطق ،،*
*و ماذا أقول ؟!*
*بحضرة الكرام أمثالكم ،،*
*ولست أملكـ غناكم ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*دعائي لكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*و اللهـ يشهد أنني فيما أخط صادقهـ ،،*
*دعائي أن يرزقكـ اللهـ من حيث لا تحتسبين ،،*
*و يغدقكـ سعادة الدنيا و الدين ،،*
*و يبعد عنكـ جميع أنواع البلايا ،،*
*بحق ياسين ،، و القرآن العظيم ،،*
*و عترتهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*و صلى اللهـ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وبه نستعين
> أمآ أنا فأقدم شكري للغاليهـ أختي في المنتدى وفي الحياهـ أغلى أخت دمعه على السطور على الموضوع المتميز  
> دائما ً تتحفينا بمواضيعك الرائعهـ أختي فجزك ِ الله خير الجزاء  
> وأقدم للأخت للدموع احساس ثواب الصلآه على محمد وآل محمد 100 مرهـ والله يتقبل منا ومنكم يارب 
> واقدم لها بعد دي الصورهـ واتمنى تعجبش خيتوو 
> 
> *صدقيني هي من أجمل الصور التي أحتفظ بها ،،*
> ...




*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق محمد وآلهـ إلى قيام الدين ،،*
*نبض القلب ،،*
*فعلا مثلما أسلفتي ،،*
*دمعهـ على السطور ،،*
*تنفرد بـ لفتات راااائعهـ ،،*
*تعكس روحها الطيبهـ الصادقهـ ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*أن أتقدم نحوكـ لـ أقدم شكري ،،*
*ذاكـ أصعب موقف يمر على الفقير ،،*
*أنا أفتقر لمثل أرواحكم النقيهـ ،،*
*و أنحني خجلا ،،*
*امام عطائاتكم الجزيلهـ ،،*
*لذالكـ ،،*
*كلما تقدمت نحوكـ خطوة ،،*
*أختفي بين الحروف ،،*
*مثل النقاط ،،*
*أنني أصغر أكثر فـ أكثر ،،*
*إلى أن أصل لكم  ،،*
*لـ أكتشف أنني بـ حضرتكم لا شيء ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*جزاكـ اللهـ عني أفضل الجزاء و أوفى الجزاء ،،*
*و في ميزان أعمالكـ ،،*
*خاااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي نبض قلب...*
*حياكِ الله  بيننا هنا في هذه الأسرة الرائعة كعضوة جديدة ..*
*ومرحباً بكِ هنا بين سطوري أخية..*

*خالص شكري لكِ على هذا التواجد العطر ..*

*اتمنى أن تصل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد منكِ إلى السماء..*
*فتعانق تسبيحات الملائكة..*
*حتى تخترق لها الحجب..*
*فتصل إلى عرش الجبار..فيقبلها منكِ بلطفة وكرمه...*
*وبحق من صليتِ عليه وآله..*
*أخية..نبض قلب..*
*حفظ لكِ الله هذا العمل.. وادخره في ميزان أعمالك..*

*هنئياً لكِ ولغاليتنا للدموع إحساس..*



*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الحبيبة..*
*صاحبة القلم المبدع..*
*للدموع إحساس..* 
*أنا من تقف خجلة..*
*وأنا من لها كل الفخر بتواجدكِ النيّر الذي أنارت له صفحتي..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ الطاهر بحب من هم النور..* 
*أقف أمامكِ..*
*لأُقلدكِ بقلادة من الزهور والرياحين..*
*لكلماتكِ الراقية المبدعة..*
*تلك الكلمات التي تُعبر عن قلب طاهر يحب الجميع..*
*اعذريني ولكنها كثيرة في حقي جداً..*
*أكثر مااعجبني هي كلماتكِ في حق سيد الشهداء الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول ..* 


*أخية ..للدموع إحساس..*
*أهديكِ ثواب وبركات المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*وزيارة السيدة أم البنين باب الحوائج..*
*ليقضي الله حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة بحق السيدة الجليلة أم البنين (أم الحسين)*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
من زمان ما مريت هنا
عاد الجميع غاليين وحبايب يستاهلو كل خير

شفت للدموع احساس انتبهت ليها المفاجئات
تستاهل الغاليه.. 
تظل عالبال والخاطر
وليها من قلبي خالص الدعاء بتحقق الأماني ..
الله يوفقش خيه ويحرسش من كل مكروه..




دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا بك خيووو أميرة..نورتي..أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*
*أثابكِ الله لما دعيتي..*
*ولقلبكِ الصافي الذي يشبه في صفاءه  اللجين..*

*وحبيبتي..للدموع إحساس تستاهل كل الخير..*
*هنيئاً لكم احبتي..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *أخيتي الحبيبة..*
> 
> *صاحبة القلم المبدع..*
> *للدموع إحساس..* 
> *أنا من تقف خجلة..*
> *وأنا من لها كل الفخر بتواجدكِ النيّر الذي أنارت له صفحتي..*
> *أنار الله قلبكِ الطاهر بحب من هم النور..* 
> *أقف أمامكِ..*
> *لأُقلدكِ بقلادة من الزهور والرياحين..*
> ...




*أوخيهـ ،،*
*سألت نفسي ،،*
*مالي أرني بـ حضرتكم لا شيء ،،*
*لـ يجبني فيض عطائكم ،،*
*ذاكـ سر الكرماء ،،*
*أنا أفقر من أن أقدم لكـ شيء ،،*
*لكن ثقي أن لكـ وحدكـ في ليلة جمعة بـ حول العلي القدير ،،*
*هدية هي كل ما أستطيع تقديمهـ ،،*
*اسأل اللهـ القبول ،،*
*و أرجو مولاي و مولى المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،*
*أن يسلمكـ إياها على الصراط المستقيم ،،*
*و هنيئا لكـ ،،*
*حب لازال ينمو و ينمو بين أضلاعي ،،*
*كل الشكر لكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــــبا مليوووون غلااااتي ،،*
*أسفرت و أنورت و أستهلت و أمطرت ،،*




> مرحبا
> 
> من زمان ما مريت هنا
> عاد الجميع غاليين وحبايب يستاهلو كل خير 
> شفت للدموع احساس انتبهت ليها المفاجئات
> تستاهل الغاليه.. 
> *يسلم لي قلبكـ غلاااتي ،،*
> تظل عالبال والخاطر
> وليها من قلبي خالص الدعاء بتحقق الأماني ..
> ...



 
*اللهـ يشهد أنني من فيض عطائكم ،،*
*و طهر قلوبكم ،،*
*أنحنى إستحياء ،،*
*فـ كيف إن كان العطاء من أميرة ،،*
*يسلب القلب ضياها ،،*
*أغلى وردة ،، و أحلى زهرة ،،*
*من أحلى أخت في الدنيا ،،*
*ربي يخليكـ و يحفظكـ من كل شر وبلا ،،*
*و يسر أمركـ و يشرح صدركـ ،،*
*و يحقق لكـ كل أمنياتكـ ،،*
*بحق محمد و علي و فاطمهـ ،،*
*و سيدي شباب أهل الجنة ،،*
*و التسعة المعصومين النجبا ،،*
*خااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

لم انتبه لوجود الغالية للدموع غحساس

<<< كله من تفكيري في متاهتش

أقدم لك...اختي






و 200 استغفار ومثلها من الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

والمعذرة عن التقصير


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم







> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ ،،*
> لم انتبه لوجود الغالية للدموع إحساس 
> <<< كله من تفكيري في متاهتش
> *سـ تتوصلين للحل ،،*
> *لدي شعور بـ ذالكـ ،،* 
> أقدم لك...اختي 
>  
> 
>  
> ...




*من أجمل الزهور التي حصلت عليها ،،*
*و أروع فاكههـ ،،*
*تلذذت بـ طعمها فقط عندما تمعنت بـ محتواها ،،*
*عزيزتي أيلولي ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ روعة ما قدمتي ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*صدقيني ،،*
*إن قلت أنني أمام جودكم و كرمكم ،،*
*أتلاشي لـ أصبح قطرة في بحار عطائكم ،،*
*إن وقعت عليها لم أحركـ ساكنا ،،*
*و إن غبت عنها عوض و جودي أمواج كرمكم الجارفهـ ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*معذرة منكـ ،،*
*فـ أنا وحدي المقصرة ،،*
*و لكـ أيضا مني مثل أختنا الغااااليهـ ،،*
*دموعهـ ،،*
*تستلمينها على الصراط ،،*
*من كف سيدي و مولاي أمير المؤمنين ،،*
*نسأل اللهـ القبول ،،*
*و أسألهـ لكـ سعادة الدارين ،،*
*و جنان الخالدين ،،*
*بـ جوار محمد المصطفى و علي المرتضى ،،*
*و فاطمة الزهراء و الحسن المجتبى و الحسين شهيد كربلاء ،،*
*و التسعة المعصومين من ولد الحسين ،،*
*بحق طاهـ و الحواميم ،،*
*و مغفرة الرب الكريم ،،*
*و صلى اللهـ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحك معطر بفل وياسمين
وملون بزهور ورياحين
ومنور بنور الصلاة على خير النبيين ..
الغلا للدموع إحساس ..
أحب أقد م لك تحياتي القلبية المعطرة
 بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
ومعها كميات كبيرة من الاستغفار 
وأحب أهديكِ معها
ثواب صلاة الليل 
مع ثواب دعاء الحزين ..
وثواب دعاء الصباح للآمام زين العابدين ..
مع دعاء العهد لتعجيل فرج إمامنا ..
وأهديك كمان هاي 
الزهور 
بس حطيهم في ماي لانهم لسه ماتفتحوا 


وهاي الوردة كمان



وأهديك هالشموع لتنير لكِ دربكِ
بحق منهم النور ..




أتمنى تكون إهداءاتي عجبوك 
وسامحينا على القصور
والله يقضي كل حوائجك بحق 
محمد وعلى وفاطمة والحسن والحسين
والتسعة من ذرية الحسين ...
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
وتقبلي مني خالص التحايا المعطرة بأريج الزهور ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير  ...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــــــبا بروحكـ الراااائعهـ ،،*
*و همسكـ الدافئ ،،*
*و حرفكـ العذب ،،*






> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ و رضوانهـ ،،*
> صباحك معطر بفل وياسمين
> وملون بزهور ورياحين
> ومنور بنور الصلاة على خير النبيين ..
> *وصباحكـ بـ شذى الياسمين ،،*
> ...



*همس الصمت ،،*
*مداد عطائكـ أغرقني ،،*
*و فيض كرمكـ غمرني ،،*
*صدقيني ،،*
*جمال روحكـ ،،*
*يعجزني عن شكركـ ،،*
*فـ أي شكر ذاكـ الذي ،،*
*سـ ترتسم حروفهـ أمام جودكـ ،،*
*لا لن اخط شيء هنا ،،*
*فـ كل ما بداخلي يشكو عجزه ،،*
*قلبي ،، أحشائي ،،*
*كل جوارحي أصبحت تعاني حالة غريبهـ ،،*
*مثلما الشلل الذي أستوطن الأعماق ،،*
*يداي مكبلتان ،،*
*و حبري يعاني الجفاف ،،*
*يا ألهي ،،*
*إن كنت لا أستطيع رسم حروف الثناء ،،*
*فـ هب هذة الغاليهـ كل ما تتمناهـ ،،*
*و أحطها دااائما بـ رضاكـ ،،*
*و أغدقها سعادة الدين و الدار ،،*
*و أحمها بعينكـ التي لا تنام ،،*
*و أعفو عنها يا رحمان ،،*
*بحق محمد و الفرقان ،،*
*و علي و ذور الفقار ،،*
*و فاطمهـ مهشمة الأضلاع ،،*
*و الحسن و سم الأعداء ،،*
*و الحسين و الخيام ،،*
*و التسعة الأخيار ،،*
*و صلى اللهـ على محمد و آلهـ الأطهار ،،*
*و لكـ مني أيضا ،،*
*هديهـ تستلمينها يوم المحشر و على الصراط ،،*
*من كف سيدي و مولاي ،،*
*علي بن أبي طالب عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين

غاليتي : للدموع إحساس
أحب أن أهديكِ 
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد مئة مره
وأستغفار مثلهم
وثواب قراة الثمانين آيه
وثواب صلاة ودعاء لدفع الشدائد للصديقة الطاهرة ( ع )
وأعذريني على التقصير 
ودعائي لكِ عزيزتي بالفرج 
وأن يجعل الله أيامكِ كلها فرح وسعاده
ويحقق الله لكِ كل أمانيكِ
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

أختكِ :: أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أيلول* 
*همس الصمت*
*أمنيات مجروحة..*
*اسأل الله أن يقضي حوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة..*
*دائماً تعتريني راحة كبيرة ..*
*لتواجد ارواحكم الطاهرة هنا..*
*ادُخرت أعمالكم هذه عند مليك مقتدر..إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*هنيئاً لكم ولغاليتي للدموع إحساس..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الحبيبة للدموع إحساس..*
*لكِ ثواب دعاء الصباح ..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*راجية من الله جل وعلى القبول ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**

*فرش الله دربك بالورود..*


**

*وأناره بملايين الشموع..*




**

*وأنار الله قلبكِ بذكره وبحب من هم النور...*



*وقضى حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نبض قلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين

أهديك ياأختي الغاليهـ { للدموع احساس } ثواب سورهـ يـــس 

وهذهـ الصور البسيطهـ في الشكل لكن كبيره في المعنى غاليتي 
وهذا ورد جميل اخترتهـ لك ِ غاليتي 


وهذا حلآوهـ أني أحب الحلآوهـ فقلت آخذهـ للغلآ هههههههه << تفكر الكل زيها 


 وهاذي أحلى صورهـ أكيييييييييييييييييييد



وإن شاء الله كلها تعجبك خيتوووو تستاهلي كل خير والله 

تحياتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم*
*شخبارش يالغلا*
*أحب أهديك هذى الشموووع*
*الجميله*
**
*وهذى الورود الحلوه*

وهذا القرآن الجميل لكي ينير الله قلبك به

مع دعاء النور
تحيااااتيـ
عذابـ المشاعـر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*نبض قلب..*
*عذاب المشاعر..*
*كل الشكر لقلوبكم الطاهرة..ولتواجدكم النيّر..*
*أنار الله قلوبكم بذكره وبحب من هم النور*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً لكم وللغالية للدموع إحساس..*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
*لكِ ثواب سورة يس..*
*ودعاء النور..*
*ودعاء التوسل في هذه الليلة..*
*ليكون محمد وآله شفعاء لكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..في الدنيا والآخرة..*

*راجية القبول من المولى جل وعلى ..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفقة للك خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *و عليكم السلااام و الرحمهـ و الغفران ،،* 
> والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين 
> غاليتي : للدموع إحساس
> أحب أن أهديكِ 
> ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد مئة مره
> وأستغفار مثلهم
> وثواب قراة الثمانين آيه
> وثواب صلاة ودعاء لدفع الشدائد للصديقة الطاهرة ( ع )
> ...



*اوخيهـ ،،*
*إن قلت شكرا ،،*
*كلمتي قاصرة ،،*
*و إن التزمت الصمت ،،*
*صرت جاحده ،،*
*و حيرتي بين الأثنين قاتلهـ ،،*
*أيهما أختاره ،،*
*و أتركـ أخاه مهجورا ،،*
*كل الذي بـ دواخلي ،،*
*لكم تصرخ شاكرة ،،*
*لكنني أنا العاجزة ،،*
*عن خط حروف نفسي القاصرة ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*أسأل اللهـ لكـ سعادة الدارين ،،*
*و ثواب الرب الكريم ،،*
*و أن يحفظكـ من كل شيطان رجيم ،،*
*و يجعلكـ من عبادة المقربين ،،*
*بحق أم البنين ،،*
*و أبنها قطيع الكفين ،،*
*و زوجها ولي المؤمنين ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــــــــبا بكـ يا غاليهـ ،،* 






> *أخيتي الحبيبة للدموع إحساس..*
> 
> 
> *لكِ ثواب دعاء الصباح ..*
> *ثواب دعاء العهد..*
> *راجية من الله جل وعلى القبول ..* 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*أوخيهـ ،،*
*صدقيني يعجزني فيض عطائكـ ،،*
*و لست أملكـ ما أقدم ،،*
*سوى أصدق دعواااتي ،،*
*لـ قلبكـ الطاهر ،،*
*و لكـ خصوصا ،،*
*أن يرزقكـ خالقي من خيراتهـ ،،*
*كل ما تتمنين ،،*
*و يحيطكـ بـ لطفهـ أينما تكونين ،،*
*و يغدقكـ بـ عطفهـ و حلمهـ ،،*
*بحق نبي الرحمة محمد بن عبد اللهـ ،،*
*صلى اللهـ عليهـ و آلهـ و سلم ،،*
*و بضعتهـ الطاهر فاطمهـ الزهراء ،،*
*بـ حق ضلعها المكسور ،،*
*و خدها الملطوم ،،*
*و ثورة إمام معصوم ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــبا بكـ للمرة الثانيهـ على التواااالي ،،*




> **
> 
> *فرش الله دربك بالورود..*
> *و فرش دروبكـ محبة وسرور ،،* 
> 
> ** 
> *وأناره بملايين الشموع..*
> *و أنار اللهـ قلبكـ بحب من هم شموع ،،*
> *و أحاطهـ بـ حب النور ،،* 
> ...



*دمتي في ضلال عرش اللهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وبه نستعين 
> أهديك ياأختي الغاليهـ { للدموع احساس } ثواب سورهـ يـــس  
> وهذهـ الصور البسيطهـ في الشكل لكن كبيره في المعنى غاليتي 
> وهذا ورد جميل اخترتهـ لك ِ غاليتي 
>  
> وهذا حلآوهـ أني أحب الحلآوهـ فقلت آخذهـ للغلآ هههههههه << تفكر الكل زيها 
> *على فكرة ،،*
> ...



*كل ما سبق طرحهـ ،،*
*ينافس الجمال في روعتهـ ،،*
*صدقيني ،،*
*كل الصور كانت جميلهـ و معبره لـ الغايهـ ،،*
*و تعكس صورة جليهـ واضحهـ ،،*
*عن شخصيتكـ الراااائعهـ ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*أنا صدقا أمام ما تقدمتي بهـ نحوي عاجزة ،،*
*عن شكري و عرفاني ،،*
*لكن لكـ ،،*
*من الدعوات أصدقها ،،*
*و من الأمنيات مداد البحار ،،*
*خاااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم*
> *و عليكم السلام و الرحمهـ ،،*
> *شخبارش يالغلا*
> *بخير و الحمد اللهـ ،،*
> *أتمنى أن تكوني أيضا كذالكـ ،،*
> *أحب أهديك هذى الشموووع*
> *الجميله*
> ...



*كل الشكر أوخيهـ ،،*
*جملة عاجزة ،،*
*لكنها حيلتي الوحيدة ،،*
*فما حيلتي إلا الشكر و الأمتنان ،،*
*يتلوه عرفاني ،،*
*و صادق دعائي ،،*
*لكـ أخيهـ ،،*
*من دعواتي مداد البحار ،،*
*و من إمنياتي بعد السماء عن الأرض ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــبا مليووووون ،،*




> *غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
> 
> *لكِ ثواب سورة يس..*
> *ودعاء النور..*
> *ودعاء التوسل في هذه الليلة..*
> *ليكون محمد وآله شفعاء لكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..في الدنيا والآخرة..* 
> *راجية القبول من المولى جل وعلى ..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..* 
> *موفقة للك خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 
*نفذت مني الكلمات ،،*
*فما عدت قادرة على التفنن في رسم الحروف ،،*
*و بتُ أفتقر حتى لـ قدرتي على تنسيق الكلمات ،،*
*كيف أخط ،، و أرسم ،، و أزخرف ،،*
*و حبري ينساب على الأوراق ،،*
*دون معنى أو أختيار ،،*
*فقط يشعرني بـ أنهـ يريد أن ينسكب ،،*
*في بحر جودكـ ،،*
*علهـ يفي حقكـ بـ التمام ،،*
*و يفخر بـ أنهـ لامس قطرة من فيض العطاء ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*هنا جئت أطلب ،،*
*أن تتقبلي عجز قلمي عن الأستمرار ،،*
*فـ وصوف جودكـ وعطائكـ ،،*
*أكبر من المحبرة و الأقلام ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسـمه تعالى ..*

*من هنــا انها رفيقة دمعي ،،*
*انها صاحبة الحروف الرقيقة ،،*
*ذات الجميل الذي لا انســـاهـ ،،*
*من قدمتـ لي اغلى هديهـ ،،*

*عــزيـزتي:*
* للدموع إحساس،،*
*أنارت الصفحه بوجودكِ بها،،*
*واحتـار لب فكري ماذا يهديكِ،،*
*حتماً سأختــار الغـالي والنفيس لتكون هديتكِ،،*
*سأنثر رواائع الزهور على قلبكِـ الطيب،،*
*و لكِ ادعية نورانية من نور الله ،،*
*دعــاء العهد وما أجمله،،*
*ومن يقبل التوبة غيرهـ فلكِـ استغفار الى جلال وجهـ،،*
*وهديتكِ الاخيـرهـ اختاريهاا انتـي وهي لكِ منـي،،*
*ودعــاء الى الجليل اتمنـاهـ من قلبي ،،*
*ان يسدد خطــاكِـ وينير دربـكِـ ،،*
*وان يقضي حوائجكِ،،*
*دمتـي بحمى المولى ،،*
*تحـيااتي القلبيهـ ،،*
*شـذى،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *بسـمه تعالى ..*
> 
> 
> *من هنــا انها رفيقة دمعي ،،*
> *انها صاحبة الحروف الرقيقة ،،*
> 
> *ذات الجميل الذي لا انســـاهـ ،،*
> *من قدمتـ لي اغلى هديهـ ،،*
> *لم أقدم شيء ،،*
> ...



*شذى الزهراء ،،*
*عندما أنظر لـ فيض عطائكم ،،*
*أغرق و أغرق ،،*
*و في بحار جودكم ،،*
* أظل أطلب و ادعو و أقنت ،،*
*ربي من خيراتكـ لا تخرجني ،،*
*و أرجوكـ ربي أمهلني ،،*
*حتى يرتوي قلبي ،،*
*و أنسى ظمأي ،،*
*و أصطحب كل من أحب معي ،،*
*بعدها أقبضني إليكـ ،،*
*و قل لـ الحور تهنئني ،،*
*فـ مثلي ،،*
*منغمسة في خيرات أخواتي لن تأتي ،،*
*لأنهم خير العز و الفخري ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*أيضا لكـ مني ،،*
*هدية تستلمينها يوم المحشر ،،*
*و على الصراط مع وثيقة الولاية من كف سيدي و مولاي أمير المؤمنين ،،*
*علي بن أبي طالب عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلااام ،،*
*أوخيهـ لكـ من الدعوات ،،*
*مداد ،،*
*البحار و الأرض و السماوات ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## الفرح دنياي

اهديك خيه للدموع احساس 
باقه عطره بعطر الحبيب المصطفى
محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
ودعاء التوسل بالائمه المعصومين
اتمنى اكون وفقت ولو بالشيء القليل 
موفقين جنيعا

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــبا بكـ ،،*




> اهديك خيه للدموع احساس 
> 
> باقه عطره بعطر الحبيب المصطفى
> محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
> ودعاء التوسل بالائمه المعصومين
> اتمنى اكون وفقت ولو بالشيء القليل 
> 
> موفقين جنيعا



*ذاكـ شرف أن تصلني أزكى العطور بـ أسم نبي الرحمة محمد و آل محمد ،،*
*و ذاكـ واللهـ من فيض جودكـ و عطائكـ علي ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*شكري بات قاصراً ،،*
*و عرفاني عاجزاً ،،*
*فـ أي عرفان و إمتنان ،،*
*يفي عظمة عطاياكم ،،*
*لكنني بـ صدق دعائي ،،*
*أتجهـ نحو خالقي ،،*
*و أسألهـ لكـ ،،*
*و أن يرزقكـ من حيث لا تحتسبين ،،*
*و يمن عليكـ بـ سعادة الدنيا و الدين ،،*
*و يبعد عنكـ أفات الدين ،،*
*و يعمي عنكـ شياطين أنسهـ و جنهـ ،،*
*ينير قلبكـ بـ حب العترة ،،*
*ذاكـ و صلى اللهـ عليهـ و آلهـ و سلم ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شذى الزهراء..*
*الفرح دنياي..*
*لارواحكم الطيبة مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان..*
*جُزيتم خيراً لما قدمت يداكم..*
*تلقونها عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شهر رمضان مُشارف على الأبواب..*
*برأيكِ كيف نتأهب ونستعد لقدومه..*
*لننعم بغفران الذنوب من المولى جل وعلى ..*
*فندخل عليه بقلوب طاهرة صافية..نقية..*


*اتمنى يكون السؤال خفيف دم على قلبك خية..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

للدموع احساس
اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وثواب الاستغفار
وثواب دعاء العهد

مع دعواتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الامنيات
بحق محمد وآله الاطهار
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## اسير الهوى

للدموع احساس 

اهديك ثواب صيام يوم من شعبان اللي هو بكرة ان شاء الله

والله يقضي حوائج بجاه الزهراء عليها السلام

كوني بخير

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــبا بكـ دمعتي الغاليهـ ،،*




> *شهر رمضان مُشارف على الأبواب..*
> 
> *برأيكِ كيف نتأهب ونستعد لقدومه..*
> *لننعم بغفران الذنوب من المولى جل وعلى ..*
> *فندخل عليه بقلوب طاهرة صافية..نقية..*
> *نعم أوخيهـ كما أسلفتي يجب علينا أن نتأهب فعلا لـ أستقبال الشهر الفضيل ،،*
> *و أن تتأهبي لـ إستضافة الرحمن ،، ذاكـ من أكثر الأمور التي تلقي في النفس شيئا من الرهبة و الخوف ،،* 
> *فـ الأنسان بـ طبيعتهـ إن دعي لـ إستضافة شخص عادي جدا ،،*
> *يصيبهـ نوعا من القلق ،، فما بالكـ إن كانت دعوة الأستضافهـ تأتيكـ من الملكـ جبار ،،*
> ...



*أسأل اللهـ لكـ التوفيق و السداد ،،*
*بحق العترة الأطهار ،،*
*خاااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> للدموع احساس
> 
> اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
> وثواب الاستغفار
> وثواب دعاء العهد 
> مع دعواتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الامنيات
> بحق محمد وآله الاطهار
> تحياتي
> 
> دمتي بود...



 
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*أنا صدقا هنا بين عطائاتكم أقف ،،*
*عاجزة ،،* 
*مكتوفة الأيدي ،،*
*لا أملكـ شيئا ،،*
*فـ أنا أفقرإماء اللهـ بينكم ،،*
*لكن ،،*
*لكـ من أمة فقيرة ،،*
*خااالص الدعوات ،،*
*و أنقى الأمنيات ،،*
*بـ أن يجزيكـ عني أفضل الجزاء و أوفى الجزاء ،،*
*و أن يحيطكـ بـ النعماء ،،*
*و يحميكـ كيد الأعداء ،،*
*و يحرسكـ بعينهـ التي لا تنام ،،*
*بحق محمد و الأطهار ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> للدموع احساس 
> 
> اهديك ثواب صيام يوم من شعبان اللي هو بكرة ان شاء الله 
> والله يقضي حوائج بجاه الزهراء عليها السلام 
> 
> كوني بخير



 
*أسير الهوى ،،*
*أنت ضخم حتى بـ عطاياكـ ،،*
*أثابكـ اللهـ و جزاكـ عني أفضل الجزاء ،،*
*و أعطاكـ مناكـ ،،*
*و أحاطكـ بـ الخيرات ،،*
*و أغدقكـ بـ سعادة الدين و الدار ،،*
*و رزقكـ من حيث لا تحتسب ،،*
*و وفقكـ و سدد خطاكـ ،،*
*بـ حق ياسين و الذكر و الحكيم ،،*
*و علي و ضربة حنين ،،*
*و فاطمة مهشمة الضلعين ،،*
*و مظلومية الحسنين ،،*
*و التسعة المعصومين من ولد الحسين ،،*
*عليهم مني جميعا سلام اللهـ أبدا ما بقيت و بقي الليل و النهار ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## looovely

*ســــــلااااااااام,,* 
*أتيت محملة بباقة الورد,,لأسلمها أحتي لدموع احساس*
** 
  

*وكماااااان هالوردات الحلوين*
**
*ربي يفرش دربك بالورد والرياحين* 
*وهذا الشوكلا لأن حنا ماننحد:-)** *  
*وهذي البسكويتات,,*
 
*و أختم أهدائي بثواب زيارة سيدي ومولاي أبا عبد الحسين*
*روحي له الفداء+وثواب زيارة سيدة نساء العالمين* 
*فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام+وثواب استغفار70 مرة*
*سآئلة الله بعزة آل البيت بالتوفيق لكِ وقضاء الحوئج*
*واعذريني ع التقصير غنات**ي*
*تحياتي لكِ المصحوبة بالدعوات* 
*looovely*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إهداء 

30 إستغفار 
30 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومراحب في كل اللي نورنا ..*
*قلوبكم صافية..*
*وارواحكم طاهرة..*
*أثابكم الله لما قدمت يداكم..*
*وادخر هذه الأعمال لكم في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*هنيئاً لكم ولغاليتنا للدموع إحساس تستاهل كل الخير..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي للدموع إحساس ..*
*رائع ماخطته يمينكِ في كيفية التأهب لشهر رمضان المبارك..كروعة روحكِ الطاهرة..*
*جعلنا الله وإياكم من المستعدين المتأهبين لشهر الله جل وعلى ..*
*ورزقنا الله وإياكم فيه الصيام والقيام..وجنبنا عن معاصيه...*

*لكِ مني ثواب زيارة العقيلة الطاهرة..زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ولاحرمنا من شفاعتها وأهل بيتها صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين يوم الورود..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ومن سيدتي ومولاتي..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحب أهديك حبيبتي
<<< للدموووع إحساااس>>>
هذي الشموووع

وهذا العصير بعد
[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:K_8EoXlEwB-XBM:http://almofeeda.***********/Khokh.JPG[/IMG]
وهذا المصحف الشريف

تحياااتيـ
عذابـ المشاعـر

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أهلاااا بكـ عزيزتي ،،*




> *ســــــلااااااااام,,* 
> *و عليكم السلام و الرحمة ،،*
> 
> *أتيت محملة بباقة الورد,,لأسلمها أحتي لدموع احساس*
> ** 
>  
> 
> 
> *وكماااااان هالوردات الحلوين*
> ...





*أوخيهـ ،،*
*تأملت كثيرا محتوى مفاجئتكـ لي ،،*
*و أنغمست في خيرات ما تفضلتي ،،*
*صرت أبحر في عوالمي ،،*
*بحثا عما يمكنني تقديمهـ ،،*
*ردا لـ جميل كرمكـ وجودكـ علي ،،*
*لكن بحثي عبثا ،،*
*فـ أين أنا من رد جميلكـ ،،*
*و كل ما أملكـ نفسا فقيرة ،،*
*أسأل اللهـ بحق جدكـ نبي الرحمهـ ،،*
*أن يعطيكـ بكل حرف أهديتنيهـ ثوابهـ ،،*
*ألف حسنهـ ،،*
*و يمحي عنكـ بـ كل نفس ألف ألف سيئهـ ،،*
*و يرزقكـ شفاعة جدتكـ فاطمهـ الزهراء ،،*
*و يغدقكـ بـ الخيرات ،،*
*و يرزقكـ من حيث لا تحتسبين ،،*
*و يمن عليكـ بـ الصحة ،،*
*بحق طاها و الحواميم ،،*
*و صلى اللهـ على محمد وآلهـ الميامين ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> إهداء 
> 
> 
> 30 إستغفار 
> 
> 30 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد







*أهداء تزدان بهـ روحي ،،*
*و يجمل بهـ بوحي ،،*
*أسأل اللهـ بحق محمد و آلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*أن يبلغكـ أمانيكـ ،، و يعطيكـ ما تريد ،،*
*و يبعد عنكـ الشياطين ،،*
*و يهديكـ الصراط القويم ،،*
*بحق محمد و الطاهرين ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــبا بكـ أوخيهـ ،،*




> *غاليتي للدموع إحساس ..*
> 
> *رائع ماخطته يمينكِ في كيفية التأهب لشهر رمضان المبارك..كروعة روحكِ الطاهرة..*
> *جعلنا الله وإياكم من المستعدين المتأهبين لشهر الله جل وعلى ..*
> *ورزقنا الله وإياكم فيه الصيام والقيام..وجنبنا عن معاصيه...*
> 
> *لكِ مني ثواب زيارة العقيلة الطاهرة..زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
> *تلكـ و اللهـ أغلى الهدايا و أحبها إلى قلبي ،،*
> *رزقنا اللهـ العود ثم العود ثم العود ،،*
> ...



 

*مداد عطائكـ أخرس أحرفي ،،*
*و لست أملكـ شيء أقدمهـ ،،*
*لـ قلبكـ الراااائع ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*أسأل اللهـ أن يعينني على أنهاء عطيتي لكـ في أقرب جمعة تواجهني ،،*
*حتى أستطيع بعدها أن أستشعر الراحهـ و أنا على مضجعي ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*لـ قلبكـ ،،*
*ألااااف التحااايااا ،،*
*مني أنا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أحب أهديك حبيبتي
> <<< للدموووع إحساااس>>>
> هذي الشموووع
> 
> *راااائعهـ جدا تلكـ الشموووع ،،*
> *تحمل روعة صاحبتها ،،*
> وهذا العصير بعد
> ...






*شكرا لكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*مع أنني أعلم أنها لا تفي من حقكـ شيء ،،*
*لكن الشكر منفذي الوحيد ،،*
*و حيلتي التي لا أجد غيرها ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*كل شكر و عرفاني ،،*
*لـ جماااال ما جدتي بهـ علي ،،*
*أوخيهـ لكـ ،،*
*من الدعوات أصدقها ،،*
*ومن أمنياتي أولويتها ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي للدموع إحساس ..*
*بعد أن صعدنا معكِ جميعاً في سفينة النجاة..وطهرنا ارواحنا بذكر الله وذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*حان الوقت إلى أن ترسو بنا السفينة لتعود في رحلة أخرى..*
*تستقبل كل من يتصعد فيها..* 
*حان الوقت الذي استودعكِ فيه لله..*
*وأقول لكِ أنه ابتهجت كل زاوية من زوايا صفحتي ..*
*لتواجدكِ النيّر..*
*وادعو لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل المقبل علينا بعطاءه..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وتأكدي بأن دعواتي لكِ خارجة من قلب أخت محبة لكِ..*
 
*استودعكِ المولى جل وعلى..واختم دعائي لكِ بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*
*وذكر تسبيحات للمولى الجليل..*
*متأملة أن تصل إلى عنان السماء فتلتقي بتسبيحات الملائكة..*
*فيقبلها الرب الجليل..*
*فتكون لقلبكِ الطاهر هدية مني..* 



*والآن..لكِ الخيار فيمن تختاري..أن تتشرف صفحتي بتواجده هنا بعدكِ أخية...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي عزيزتي..بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي عذاب المشاعر..*
*لقلبكِ الطيب كل التحية..*
*ولروحكِ الطاهرة كل السلام...*
*في ميزان الأعمال..*
*وهنيئاً للحبيبة..للدموع إحساس..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبا بكـ من جديد ،،*




> *غاليتي للدموع إحساس ..*
> 
> *بعد أن صعدنا معكِ جميعاً في سفينة النجاة..وطهرنا ارواحنا بذكر الله وذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
> *حان الوقت إلى أن ترسو بنا السفينة لتعود في رحلة أخرى..*
> *تستقبل كل من يتصعد فيها..* 
> *حان الوقت الذي استودعكِ فيه لله..*
> *وأقول لكِ أنه ابتهجت كل زاوية من زوايا صفحتي ..*
> *لتواجدكِ النيّر..*
> *وادعو لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
> ...



*كانت من أروع الرحلات التي أنضممت لها ،،*
*أستمتعت بكل لـ لحظهـ فيها ،،*
*أوخيهـ ،،*
*هنيئا لكـ روحكـ الراااائعهـ ،،*
*و كم كنت سعيدة بـ تواجدي بينكم ،،*
*لم أنتبهـ لـ من تواجد و من لم يتواجد ،،*
*لكن إن كان ولابد ،،*
*فـ يسعدني أن ينضم لـ قافلتنا الراااائعهـ ،،*
*الأخ الراااائع داااائما ،،*
*أبو زيووووون ،،*
*و إن تم أختيارهـ ،،*
*فـ مهمة الأختيار الثاني ،،*
*تقع على عاتقكـ اوخيهـ ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ كل من تقدم نحوي ،،*
*بـ باقات روحانيتهـ ،،*
*و مشاعرهـ الأخويهـ الطيبهـ ،،*
*لكم جميعا ،،*
*من دعواتي اعظمها ،،*
*و من أمنياتي أصدقها ،،*
*و صلى اللهـ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبة القلب..للدموع إحساس...*
*أنا أسعد بحضوركِ وتشريفكِ عزيزتي..*
*واختم تواجدي معكِ بقلادة من الزهور والرياحين اقلدكِ بها..*
*لتواجدكِ رائع إينما كنتِ..*
*اقبليها من أختكِ المحبة..*

*استودعكِ الله جل وعلى ..*
*وادعو لكِ من أعماق القلب..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عطاء الله سبحانه لامحدود ..*
*وهداياه لامعدود..*
*وخير عطاء لنا من المولى جل وعلى ..*
*هو حبنا لعترة النبي الأمين..صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*
*وهم من علمونا على هذا العطاء..من كرمهم أخذنا ..*
*من عطاءهم اغترفنا..*
*وجئنا هنا..*
*كي نهدي أبسط ماعندنا ..*
*لأخينا الفاضل..*
*أبو زين...*
*جئنا محملين بالأدعية له بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج..*
*في الدنيا والآخرة..*

*إذن نركب الآن في قافلةٍ يتصدرها محمد وآل محمد..*
*ترعاها عين المولى جل وعلى..إن شاء الله تعالى..*



*من يرغب أن يكون فرداً من أفراد هذه القافلة..*
*ليغترف من عطاء الله..وعطاء محمد وآل محمد..*
*ويهديه لهذا المؤمن المحب للجميع..*


*فلبدأ رحلتنا..*
*مستعينين بالله..*
*ذاكرين خير خلق الله..*
*محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*كونو هنا احبتي..*

*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ابدأ أول إهداء لكِ أخي الكريم..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب استغفار لله جل وعلى..*
*وثواب المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*راجية القبول من الله..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ أجمعين...*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*أبو زيييييييييين العزيز ،،*
*كل الهدايا أمام شموخكـ تبدو لا شيء ،،*
*و هديتي بـ عون اللهـ ،،*
*تصلكـ يوم المحشر بـ إذن المولى القدير ،،*
*تستلمها على الصراط المستقيم ،،*
*مع وثيقة الولايهـ ،،*
*من كف أميري و أمير المؤمنين ،،*
*على بن أبي طالب عليهـ أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،*
*أسأل اللهـ التوفيق و القبول ،،*
*بحق من هم نور ،،*
*و صلى اللهـ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إهداء: 
33إستغفار 
33صلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام  
------------

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
احب أهدي الأخ العزيز
أبو زين
هذا المصحف الشريف
لكي ينير الله قلبه به

والصلاة على محمد وال محمد
30 مره
مع دعاء النور
وهذى الكيكه الحلوه

وهذا العصير البارد

تحيااااتي
عذابـ المشاعـر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*للدموع إحساس..*
*ابتسام السهم..*
*عذاب المشاعر..*

*حياكم الله..وبارك الله فيكم..*
*شكراً لقلوبكم الطيبة..وحبكم للخير للجميع..*

*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*مدخورة عند مليك مقتدر..*

*هنيئاً لكم ولأخونا أبو زين..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي ..أبو زين..*
*جئتُ حاملة معي..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..راجية أن يجعلك الله من أنصار الإمام صاحب العصر والزمان اللهم عجل فرجه واشياعه واتباعه والمستشهدين بين يديه..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*دعاء الصباح ..* 
*راجية القبول من المولى جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ ..*
*وراجية من الله أن ينير قلبك الطاهر..بذكره وبحب من هم النور..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *عطاء الله سبحانه لامحدود ..*
> 
> *وهداياه لامعدود..*
> *وخير عطاء لنا من المولى جل وعلى ..*
> *هو حبنا لعترة النبي الأمين..صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*
> *وهم من علمونا على هذا العطاء..من كرمهم أخذنا ..*
> *من عطاءهم اغترفنا..*
> *وجئنا هنا..*
> *كي نهدي أبسط ماعندنا ..*
> ...






عبارات الشكر 
ووصف التقدير لا يوفي القائمين على هذا الموضوع حقوقهم 


فمن مثل من يشارك في هذا الموضوع 
الذي يعمق روابط الاخوة

وأعظم ما فيه هو الدعاء في ظهر الغيب لأخيك 


خيتي دمعه لك كل الشكر والتقدير 

وبركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 


والشكر موصول لأختنا 

للدموع إحساس 

وأقول لها 

رحم الله والديك 

وجزاك الله كل خير 


وحشرك الله محع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

وسقاك الله من حوض رسول الله المسمى الكوثر 

بكف مولانا وقتدانا أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام 

شربة هنيئة لا ظمأ بعدها 





لكم مني خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *ابدأ أول إهداء لكِ أخي الكريم..*
> 
> *ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *وثواب استغفار لله جل وعلى..*
> *وثواب المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
> *راجية القبول من الله..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ أجمعين...*
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*




 خيتي دمعة على السطور 
غمرتني بفيض اللطف 
ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
وعرجتي على الاستغفار فغفر الله لكم 
وبحق ما ناجيتِ ومن دعوتي أسأل الله العلي العظيم 
أن يتقبل الدعاء ويستجب الرجاء 


لك خالص التحايا 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
> *و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
> *أبو زيييييييييين العزيز ،،*
> *كل الهدايا أمام شموخكـ تبدو لا شيء ،،*
> *و هديتي بـ عون اللهـ ،،*
> *تصلكـ يوم المحشر بـ إذن المولى القدير ،،*
> *تستلمها على الصراط المستقيم ،،*
> *مع وثيقة الولايهـ ،،*
> *من كف أميري و أمير المؤمنين ،،*
> ...







> *للدموع إحساس ،،*






خيتي للدموع إحساس 

كم هي غالية هذه الهدية 

ففيها العهد والولاء 

فما أسعدني وقبيل الشهر الفضيل أتلقى 
مثل هذه الهدية 

وأنا بدوري أرد أيضاً بمثلها 

وببركة محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين عليهم السلام 

أسأل الله أن يتم نعمته عليكِ 
ويرحم والديكِ 

وأن يرزقكِ كل خير بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 


لك مني خالص التحيات 

فمان الكريم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تستاهل كل الخير أخوي..*
*إن شاء الله ربي يتقبل منا جميع..*


*ليس هناك وسيلة لتطهير الروح..خير من ذكر الله وتلاوة آيات الذكر الحكيم..*
*أهديك..ثواب وبركات سورة يس..* 
*وثواب وبركات دعاء النور..سائلة الله جل وعلى أن يجهله نوراً في قلبك بحق من هم النور..*
*وثواب وبركات زياة عاشوراء..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*راجية القوبل من الله جل شأنه..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..* 

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي أبو زين...*
*جئتك حاملة معي بإذن الله..*
*ثواب مناجاة من مناجاة لسيد الساجدين الإمام زين العابدين ..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.* 
*مع ثواب لتسبيحات ..التي اتمنى أن تصل إلى عنان السماء فتلتقي بتسبيحات الملائكة لله..*
*ويكون لك الأجر والثواب إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

اهديك خيي ابو زيـــــــــن
فضل الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين
وايضا فضل دعاء الفرج ةللامام المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
ربي يوفق الجميع
وكل عاام وانتم بخيييييييييييير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*أخي أبو زين*

*أباركـ لك وللجميع شهر رمضان المبارك.. أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والعافية والسلام*



*أقدم لكـ...*

**


*وهذي لزيووووون الله يحفظه*

**


*كما اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وثواب حديث الكساء*

*أسأل الله القبول*

*وأعتذر عن التقصير*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..*
*أبو زين..*

*لك ثواب دعاء كميل..إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*راجية من الله القبول..*

*وفي هذه الليلة ليلة الجمعة..آخر جمعة من شهر شعبان..*
*ادعو لك بكل توفيق وخير وسعادة للدارين..*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*موفق للك خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*فروحة..*
*ايلول..*
*ياهلا ومراحب فيكم ..نورتونا..*
*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
عاد خينا ابو زين
ابو الحركتات البركات
والسوالف الحلوات 
عضو يعتبر عصب و روح لمنتدانا الغالي
لا خلا ولا عدم منه ومن روحه الطيبه
صراحه اذا اكل الهم قلبي اقرا سوالفه تشرح الخاطر وغصبن عن ابو الهم اضحك 
وككل من اهديتهم في هالمتصفح
اهديه من قلبي خالص دعائي ورجائي من الله انه ويوفقه ويعطيه مراده
ويوسع له في رزقه ويطرح البركه في ولاده ويبلغه فيهم.. 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
أولاً : أحب أبارك لأخي : أبو زين .. حلول شهر رمضان 
وكل عام وأنت للرحمن أقرب ..
وتقبل الله منك خالص الأعمال ..
وأحب أهديك دعاء الفرج 
وثواب أستغفار 70 مره
وثواب الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
ودعاء كميل
وزيارة سيد الشهداء ( ع )

راجية من الله أن يفرج عنك وعن جميع المؤمنين أجمعين
وأن يجعل النور في دربك 
وأن يحفظك ويحفظ من تحب من كل سوء

أختك :: أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أميرة المرح..*
*أمنيات مجروحة..*

*لقلوبكم الطيبة..كل التحية..*
*ولارواحكم الطاهرة كل السلام..*

*مثابين لما قدمت أيديكم..*

*ومدخورة أعمالكم إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*عند مليك مقتدر..*

*هنيئاً لكم ولأخونا أبو زين..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..أبو زين لك ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*ودعاء الندبة في هذا اليوم المبارك...*

*مع خالص الدعوات لكل بكل توافيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## looovely

*ســــــــــلااااااااااااااام,,*
*       ابارك لأخوي أبو زين هذا الشهر الفضيل*
*       والله يعوده عليه بالخير والصحة والعافية*
*     وفي هذي الجمعة اهديه ثواب حديث الكساء*
*        وثواب دعاء الفرج +ودعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي*
*                 واستغفار 70 مرة*
*             سآئله الله له بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
*              بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها*
*                 والسر المستودع فيها*
*                 واعذرني ع التقص**ير*
*               تحياتي لك المصحوبة بالدعوات*
*   looovely*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> إهداء: 
> 
> 33إستغفار 
> 33صلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
> تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام  
> ------------



 
الف شكر لك أخي ابتسام السهم على ما تفضلت به 

من هذه الهدايا الرائعة 

أثابك الله وجزاك الله خير 

قيمات وسمبوسه بعد 

بالعافيه خيي

فمان الكريم

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الاخ ابو زين
في البداية اهنئك بقرب حلول شهر رمضان
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات 
وجعلنا واياكم من الصائمين القائمين
ومن ثم اهديك
ثواب قراءة سورة من القرآن الكريم
وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
وثواب قول سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

موفق لكل خير ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> احب أهدي الأخ العزيز
> أبو زين
> هذا المصحف الشريف
> لكي ينير الله قلبه به
> 
> والصلاة على محمد وال محمد
> ...



 
خيتي عذاب المشاعر 

الف شكر لك على هداياك القيمة 

أنار الله دربك بالأيمان وطاعة الرحمن 

وأدخلك بحق محمد وآل محمد الجنان 


خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *أخي ..أبو زين..*
> *جئتُ حاملة معي..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *ثواب دعاء العهد..راجية أن يجعلك الله من أنصار الإمام صاحب العصر والزمان اللهم عجل فرجه واشياعه واتباعه والمستشهدين بين يديه..*
> *بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
> *دعاء الصباح ..*
> *راجية القبول من المولى جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ ..*
> *وراجية من الله أن ينير قلبك الطاهر..بذكره وبحب من هم النور..*
> *موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*




 خيتي دمعه على السطور 

اللهم آمين جميعاً بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

الف شكر لا توفي حقكم جميعاً فلقد غمرتموني بفيض من 

عطفكم 

نسأل الله العلي العظيم بأن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اخونا  أبو زين ..*
*لك ثواب زيارة السيدة الجليلة باب الحوائج أم البنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*مع بركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*راجية من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ القبول إن شاء الله..*
*فيبلغك الثواب رب العلى..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لوووووووفلي..*
*لؤلؤة نجفية..*
*جُزيتم خيراً..*
*مقبولة إن شاء الله أعمالكم..*
*مدخورة عند رب العرش العظيم..*

*هنيئاً لكم ولأبو زين العابدين..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..أبو زين..*

*جئتك بسؤال اتمنى أن يكون خفيف يارب..* 
*لو وضعت أمامك مجموعة من الكتب..*
*أيها ستختار ؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟؟* 

*اتمنى ماأكون ثقلت عليكم بس..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..أبو زين..*
*سررنا جداً لكونك هنا بيننا..*
*وابتهجت زوايا صفحتنا لوجود ضيفها الكريم..* 
*ولم تبقى إلا دقائق معدودة ..*
*هنا لايسعني إلا..*
*أن ادعو لك بكل خير وتوفيق وسعادة ..وتحقيق الأمنيات..*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*واستودعك المولى الكريم..بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*بعد أن تقول مابدى لك وما تحب ..*
*لك حرية الاختيار فيمن تختار ليكون بعدك هنا ضيفاً للرحمن..* 
*اسألك براءة الذمة..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أهدي أخي العزيز "واحد فاضي" ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ألف مره
وثواب زيارة سيد الشهداء الإمام الحسين "عليه السلام"..
وهذا تصميم بسيط بمناسبة شهر الخير شهر رمضان "إن شاء الله يعجبك.." 

وهذي للقمررر الحلووو زين العابدين :embarrest:  اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد .. 
 
 سلاااااااااام

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله قدرت ألحق على أبو زين قبل لاينتهي الوقت المخصص له
أول شي أحب أبارك لك خيي بقدوم الشهر الفضيل
الله يعودنا ويعودكم جميعاً عليه يارب 
بكل صحة و سلامة ..
وأحب أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وثواب دعاء الصباح 
ودعاء العهد
 وثواب دعاء الفرج
سائلة المولى أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
في هذا الشهر الفضيل ..
والله يغفر ذنوبنا بحق منهم النور ..
الله يعطيك العافية ويقدرك على صيامه وقيامه ..
دمت بكل خير ..
وتقبل مني خالص التحايا المعطرة بالياسمين ..

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*السلام عليكم ورحمه اللله وبركاته*
*اخي الكريم ابو زيــن*

*اولا اهديك**ـ المصحف الشريف*
[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:P_VgkZtdNRzwJM:http://img141.**************/img141/2241/35.png[/IMG]
[*وثانيااا اهديك باقة ورد*
**

*مع ذكر الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

*وكل عام وانت بخير*
*ورمضان عليكم جميعاا خير*

*تحياااتــي*
*اختكـ ورده عطشانه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مياس..*
*همس الصمت..*
*وردة بس عطشانة ..*

*ياهلا ومراحب فيكم..*
*نورتو..*
*مثابين لكل ماقدمت أيديكم..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*

*بانتظار أخونا أبو زين..واختم دعائي له بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلي الكرام 

يا أغلى الأصحاب 

يا وروداً في سماء ولاية أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

رزقكم الله الثبات على الولاية 

والإستشهاد بين يدي إمام العصر والزمان عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف

هداياكم وصلت وبها قد استبشرت 

فجزاكم الله كل خير

ورزقكم زيارة الائمة الطاهرين عليهم السلام 

والاولياء والصالحين 

ومسح الله على قلوبكم بالعافية والصحة والسلامة في الدين والدنيا 

ولا أراكم الله مكروهاً أبداً 

أخجلتموني بعطفكم 

وغمرتموني بكرمكم الأخوي الفاخر 

فتوقفت الكلمات ، وتحجرت الأقلام فلم أستطع الكلام ولا الكتابة 

لكم مني خالص الدعاء وجزيل الشكر والتحيات 


-- خيتي دمعة من الكتب الكثير ما سأختاره فأنا أعشق كتابات الشهيد دستغيب 
وأقرأ لفيكتور هوجو وأستلذ بشعر أحمد مطر وأسترسل مع كتابات أجاثا كريستي 
ولا أمل من قراءة كتب التراث ، ولا يطربني الا كتابات الكتاب البسيطين أمثال 
محمود السعدني ولدي المجموعة الكاملة لبنت الهدى ، وفي التربية المعاصرة أقرأ الآن 
للمربية جو فروست في طرق التعامل مع الطفل .

وعلى رأس هؤلاء والحمد لله رب العالمين هو القرآن الكريم 

فالمرء يحتار فيما يختار لكن لا يضل الانسان عن درب القرآن الكريم 
ففيه السكن والراحة من كل ضيق .

لكم جميعاً آلاف التحايا والشكر والتقدير 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

أوووه نسيت 

أختار من بعدي 

خيتي مياس 

وإذا تم إختيارها 

فأختار خيتي  همس الصمت 


والله أسأل أن يوفني وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه 


خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كلمات كالألماس نُثرت هنا ..*
*وجميل جداً أنك تقرأ هذه الأنواع من الكتب المختلفة..*


*وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى..*
*وجعلك على نهج محمد وآله الطاهرين في الدنيا والآخرة..*

*استمتعنا كثيراً لتواجدك بيننا..*

*وجاء الوقت الذي نستودعك الله فيه..*
*فهو خير الحافظين..*

*دعواتي الصادقة لك بكل توفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لازلنا نسير في قافلة أبطالها رسول الله وآله الكرام..*
*اتمنى أن نكون هناك معهم ..*
*ويقبلون منا هذا القليل..*
*فإذا قبلوه قبله المولى الجليل..*

*ولاسيما إمام الأنس والجان..*
*صاحب العصر والزمان..*
*نرجو منه القبول ..بتوفيق من الله جل وعلى ..*
*لنا ولكم جميعاً احبتي..*




*والآن..*
*بعد أن صعدنا إلى تلك القافلة النوراء..*
*نستقبل* 
*غاليتنا مياس*
* بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*



*كونو بالقرب من هنا احبتي..*
*موفقيين جميعاً..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي مياس..*
*انتي هنا ضيفة الرحمن..*
*ولاسيما في هذه الأيام الفضيلة المباركة..إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*فاقبلي هذه الهدية..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثواب استغفار..*
*وأخيراً ثواب المناجاة الشعبانية لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من المولى جل وعلى .*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ أجمعين..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآله..
مشكورخيوو  أبو زين على إختياري ..
والشكر لأختي دمعة على السطوور,,
على الإستضافه الراقيه مع عبير ونسيم الصلاة على محمد وآله 
هديتك وصلت عزيزتي وهي مقبوله بإذن الله ..
سلامي للجميع وكل عام وأنتو بخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تستاهلي كل خير خيه..*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير..*
*وهنيئاً لكِ لتواجدكِ هنا..*
*فالليلة أول ليلة من ليالي شهر الخير..* 

*اهديكِ الآن ..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..جعلكِ الله من إنصار الحجة واشياعه واتباعه والمستشهدين بين يديه..*

*وثواب دعاء الصباح..* 

*لم أجد خيراً من آيات الله دواء للروح قبل الجسد..* 
*لذلك أهديكِ ثواب سورة يس..* 

*وثواب دعاء النور..اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..* 

*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..* 
*موفقةل لك خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي مياس في هذه الليلة أهديكِ الأعمال التي سأقوم بتأديتها..*
*لن ابوح لكِ بها..*
*ولكن اتمنى أن يقبلها الله مني..*
*وتكون في ميزان اعمالك..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

مياس.. حس وذوق واحساس..
قلب مثل الماس
ما ابالغ وكلامي مو بس موازين وقياس..

مياس.. اهديها من القلب .. اصدق الأمنيات والدعوات..
ثواب دعاء الفرج..
والصلاة على محمد و آل محمد ... في هذه الليله المباركه

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أميرة المرح..ياهلا فيك..*
*لقلبكِ الطيب كل التحايا ..*
*ولروحكِ الطاهرة كل السلام..*
*رأيت أنوار الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد قد امتلأت صفحتي من النور ..*
*أنار الله بصيرتكِ بحب من هم النور..* 
*دعوتي لإمام زمانكِ والإمام يسمعكِ بإذن الله تعالى..*
*ومؤكد هو يدعو لكِ بدوره..عند الله جل وعلى ..* 
*جُزيتِ خيراً لما عملتِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*تلقينها عند مليك مقتدر..*
*وهنيئاً لك..وللغالية مياس..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**

*اسأل الله أن يفرش دربكِ بالورود..* 

**
*وينيره بملايين الشموع..* 



**
*وأن ينير الله قلبكِ بذكره..*
*وبحب من هم النور..* 



*موفقة أخيتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

هلا وغلا
شخبارش خيووو
دموووعه وحشتيني يالغلا
متباركه بالشهر الكريم
احب أهديك بمناسبة هذا الشهر المبارك هذا 
المصحف الشريف لكي ينير الله قلبك به


تحيااااتي لكي يالغلا
عذابـ المشاعـر

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

هلا خيووو
مياااس
شخبارش حبيبتي
متباركه بالشهر الكريم احب أهديك هذا
المصحف الشريف لكي ينير الله قلبك به


وهذى الورود الجميله


وهذى الشكولاته الحلوه



وهذا العصير البارد اللذيذ

مع دعاء النور 
تحياااااتي
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عذاب المشاعر حبيبتي انتي وحشتيني أكثر..*

*صدقيني افقتدتك واجد في الفترة الأخيرة..*
*مشكورة على أغلى هدية..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بذكره وبحب من هم النور..*

*وهنيئاً لكِ ولغاليتنا مياس..*
*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*مدخرة عند رب كريم..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

*وكل عام وانتم بكل خير ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي مياس..*
*لكِ ثواب زيارة عاشوراء..*
*ثواب استغفار..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..*

*راجية بذلك القبول..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

*وسامحيني على القصور حبابة..*
*تستاهلي كل خير..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ثواب سورة يس..*
*دعاء النور..*
*دعاء التوسل بإذن الله ..*
*ليكون محمد وآله الطاهرين شفعاء لكِ في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*بغفران الذنوب وقضاء الحوائج إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*إن شاء الله تعالى..*
 

*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ومن محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*موفقة عزيزتي.. لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي مياس..*
*سعدتُ كثيراً لتواجدكِ هنا بين سطوري..*


*والآن جاء الوقت الذي اودعكِ فيه..*
*داعية لكِ بكل خير وسعادة وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*اختم دعائي لكِ بثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*ثواب دعاء البهاء من أدعية السحر..*

*وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*لكِ الحرية في اختيار العضو بعدكِ..*

*ثم استودعكِ المولى جل وعلى ..*
*متمنية لكِ كل خير ..*
*سامحينا على القصور خية..*
*والله عزيزة وغالية تستاهلي كل خير..*
*اسألكِ براءة الذمة..*

----------


## looovely

*     ســـــــلاااااااااااااااااااام,,*
*    قبل ماتختار اختي مياس لازم اهديها الثواب الي تستحقه* 
*        والحمد الله لحقت:-)اهديها ثواب * 
*          زيارة الأمام الحسين وثواب دعاء جبرائيل*
*             ودعاء النور واستغفار 70 مرة*
*           واسئل الله لها بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
*         واكيييييد مارح انسى ابارك لها بالشهر الفضيل * 
*                تحياتي لكِ المصحوبة بالدعوات* 
* looovely*
* و اواصل سلامي لأختي دموعة*
*                  يعطيك العافية خيتووووووو*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أختي {دمعه على السطور}..غمرتيني بلطفكِ وكرمك ..
وذا دليل على صفاء روحك ..
لم تقصري أبداً اختي ..رحم الله والديك  :amuse: 
أختي ومعلمتي {اميرة المرح}..كلماتك رائعه بنكهتها الراقيه..,
لروعتكِ ألف شكر
لاحرمنا الله منكِ ودمتِ بحفظ الرحمن  :amuse: 
أختي {عذاب المشاعر}..إهدآءآتك جميله بجمال إطلالتك ,
أنا بخير بوجودي بقربكم ..
تسلم إيديكِ 
أختي {looovely }..كل عام وأنتِ بآلاف الخيرات والبركات ..
مشكوره على الإهدائات الراقيه  :amuse: ..
قضى الله حوائجكِ بحق النور محمد وآله..
أخجلتموني بكرمكم  :embarrest: ..

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

للتسهيل على الأعضاء سأضع اسماء الأخوه والأخوات 
الأعزاء الذين تم إختيارهم ..
عذاب المشاعر, ورده بس عطشانه ,الشمعه المضيئه 
شاري الطيب ,looovely ,أبوطارق, شذى الزهراء 
دمعه على السطور, همس الصمت ,للدموع إحساس
أبو زين ,مياس
أختااااااااااااااار معلمتي العزيزه جداً والمبدعه دائماً ..
₪....اميرة المرح....₪ 
وأهديها ثواب زيارة سيد الشهداء "عليه السلام"
وثواب دعاء البهاء في أول سحر من شهر رمضان المبارك 
وكل عام وأنتي بآلآف الخيرات والبركات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي مياس..*
*شكراً لكِ على المساعدة والتسهيل للجميع أخية..* 
*سررتُ جداً جداً لتواجدكِ هنا بين سطوري..* 
*استودعكِ الباري جل وعلى ..*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 

*والقلب يدعو لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*أخية شركت الغالية أميرة معكِ في بعض الأدعية..*
*وهي دعاء التوسل،دعاء البهاء،دعاء الافتتاح)*
*فابيحوني..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تمضي الأيام..*
*وتصل إلى شهر الخير..*
*شهر فيه أُنزل القرآن..*
*شهر فيه أنفاسنا تسبيح..ونومنا عبادة..*
*من منا يريد أن يكسب أجراً بالدعاء لهذه المؤمنة..*
*من منا يريد أن يدخل في أجواء روحانية..*
*أجواء روحانية ..تتعطر بذكر الله جل وعلى ..و بوجود ملائكة الله.. وبذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 


*لتكون ضيفتنا في هذه اليومين المباركين..*
*حبيبتي ..أميرة المرح..*
*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 
*وأبدأ دعائي لها ..*
*بثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثواب دعاء البهاء..*
*بثواب دعاء التوسل بمحمد وآله الطاهرين ..*
*ليكونوا شفعاء لها في الدنيا والآخرة..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*(شركتكِ مع مياس فيهم) فابيحوني..(دعاء التوسل،دعاء الافتتاح ، دعاء البهاء) ..*
*ثواب دعاء الصباح..* 

*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى .*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ أجمعين..* 
*متمنية لكِ كل خير بحق هذا الشهر العظيم وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اهدي اختي الغالية علينا 

((( أميرة المرح ))) 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد      100 مرة 

تسبيح فاطمة الزهراء ( سلام الله عليها )

دعاء الجوشن الكبير 

والسموحة على التقصير 

والله يبلغنا شهر رمضان وصيامه وقيامه بصحة وسلامة وخير 



دعواتكم

----------


## Princess

:embarrest: 
تسري دماء الخجل في خديي
لا حرمني الهي لطفكم
طيبكم
حبكم
وصفاء قلبكم.. 
احبتي في الله
لكم مني خالص شكري وتقديري
سلمتم من كل مكروه
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم
شخبارش يالغلا
متباركه بالشهر الفضيل
احب أهديك هذا المصحف الشريف
لكي ينير الله قلبك به

وهذى الشمووع الجميله

وهذى الكعكه اللذيذه

مع هذا العصير البارد

والصلاة على محمد وال محمد 
30 مره
مع دعاء النور
والأستغفار 
موفقه لكل خير
تحياااااتي
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*نورٌ شعشعانيٌ يصل إلى عنان السماء..*
*من إثر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*طهرتم السنتكم بذكر الله جل وعلى و بذكر محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*فأسأل الله أن يطهر قلوبكم ..بذكره ..وبنيره بحبه وبحب من هم النور..*


*لقلوبكم الطيبة كل التحايا..*
*ولارواحكم الطاهرة كل السلام..*

*هنيئاً لكم جميعاً..*
*وللغالية أمورة..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*مُدخرة عند رب كريم..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أميرة المرح..*
*في هذا الشهر..شهر القرآن...*
*لكِ ثواب وبركات..*
*سورة يس..*
*ودعاء النور..واسأل الله بحق الزهراء..*
*صاحبة هذا الدعاء لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..* 
*وأن ينير الله بصيرتكِ بحب من هم النور..*

*وثواب تسبيحات..*
*راجية أن ترتفع إلى السماء فتلتقلي مع تسبيحات الملائكة..*
*فيقبلها رب العلى..*
*ويجعلها في ميزان أعمالكِ أخية..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**

*هذا الدبدوب هدية لك خية...*



**

*عزيزتي..*
*اسأل الله أن يفرش دربكِ بالورود..*

**
*وينيره بملايين الشموع..*




*وأن ينير الله قلبكِ بذكره وبحب من هم النور..*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي  أميرة..*
*لكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب أدعية السحر في هذه الليلة..*
*وثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*

*راجية القبول من المولى جل وعلى ..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أميرة..*
*لكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب تسبيحات ..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*ثواب الاستغفار لرب العلى..*


*رجائي القبول..*

*موفقةل لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*خيتي أميرة مبارك عليك شهر الخير*

*اهديك بإذن الله ثواب سورة يس*

*والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*وثواب دعاء الاستفتاح ودعاء الفرج*

*وأرجو من الله القبول وقضاء الحوائج لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*وللأمانة فقد أشركت معك في ثواب هذه الاعمال المتواضعة أختي الغالية "دمعة على السطور"*

*مع تحاياي الحارة* 

*"وحشتوني ياكل الغلا"*

*" واعذروني على التقصير"*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياحبيبة قلبي..ورد .*
*ياهلا فيك وحياك المولى ..*
*واحنا اشتقنا لك أكثر..*
*متباركة بالشهر غناتي..*


*وكل الشكر لقلبك الطيب..*
*وروحك الطاهرة..*

*رحم الله والديك...*
*مدخورة أعمالكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*عند مليك مقتدر..*

*اسأل الله لكِ كل خير وتوفيق وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وهنيئاً لغاليتي أميرة..*
*وهنيئاً لدمعة على هذه الأدعية..*
*جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أميرة المرح..*
*قارب الوقت على الانتهاء ..*

*دقائق قليلة ونودعكِ هنا..*

*اختم دعائي لكِ بدعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب دعاء البهاء..*

*وثواب زيارة عاشوراء..رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*
*راجية بذلك القبول من المولى جل وعلى..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*
*وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*عزيزتي.. أميرة ..*
*سررتُ كثيراً لتواجدكِ بين أحرفي..*

*وحان الوقت أن استودعكِ الله جل وعلى..*

*اتمنى أن تبرئي ذمتي..*
*وان تسامحيني على التقصير...*
*فأنتِ تستحقين كل الخير..*


*اسأل الله لكِ بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء للحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*عين الله ترعاكِ..*
*والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*تحف بكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## looovely

*    ســــلااااااااااااااام,,* 
*   صاير دايم اتأخر,,رمضان كريم,,*
*         قل دخولي للمنتدى شويات عذروني على التقصير*
*        والحمد الله,, ان تصل متأخراً افضل من الا تصل ابد**ا**ً*
*               أهدي خيتوووووو أميرة* 
*       ثواب الثمانون آية+دعاء جبرائيل*
*       وثواب دعاء العهد+ودعاء النور* 
*       وثــواب استغفار 70 مرة*
*        واقول لها كل رمضان وانتِ بألف خير:-)* 
*             والله يعوده عليك بالصحة والعافية يارب*
*            ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
*                تحياتي لكم,,looovely*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
المعذره متأخره لأن كان عندنا مشكله في النت .. 
أحب أبارك لأختي : أميره بالشهر الكريم
وكل عام وأنتي بألف خير وعافيه 
وأهديكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 100 مره
وأستغفار 100 مره
ودعاء الأستفتاح .. ودعاء كميل 
وزيارة الحسين ( ع )
وقراءة دعاء الفرج 
راجيه من الله عز وجل القبول 
ومنكِ قبول هذه الهدية المتواضعة أُخيه 
وسامحيني على التقصير 
وموفقه لكل خير  
وطبعا لا أنسى أختي : دمعه على السطور من دعائي 
فهي تستحق الكثير ..
جزاها الله كل خير وموفقه لكل عمل 



أختكِ :: أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*لوفلي..*
*أمنيات مجروحة..*
*رحم الله والديكم..*
*كل هذا من طيب قلوبكم..*
*وصفاء ارواحكم..*

*تقبل الله أعمالكم..*
*وادخرها لكم..إلى يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون..*

*ورحم الله والديكم..*
*وهنيئاً لكم ..لما قدمت أيديكم..*


*خالص دعائي لكم احبتي..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي أميرة المرح..*
*لكِ ثواب أدعية..*
*لن ابوح لكِ بها...*
*ولكن رجائي أن يتقبلها الله خالصة لوجهه الكريم..*

*وخالص دعائي لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*


*ولك الحرية باختيار العضو بعدكِ...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

غاااليتي اميره
اهديك ثواب دعاء كميل وفضل الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين
وفضل دعاء الفرج لمولانا المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
ودعاااائي لك بالتوفيق والسعاده انشاء الله 
امممم عااارفه اني متأخره بس نحااااسة النت يللا اخيرا وصلت هههه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
تسلمو من كل مكروه
غبت عنكم كنت فتره قصيره
ولكن روحي حاضره
جزيل الشكر لكم على هداياكم الغاليه
لا عدمت ارواحكم الطيبه
ورزقنا واياكم تحقيق الأماني
والأجر والعافيه

اختار بعدي..
طالبي المجتهد
شبل الطفوف

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عزيزتي أميرة..*
*سعدنا بتواجدكِ بيننا...*
*وفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى..*
*وقضى لكِ حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*استودعكِ المولى..*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*اسألكِ براءة الذمة..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بين نفحات الإيمان..*
*وأجواء روحانية..*

*نرحب بضيف الرحمن..*
*شبل الطفوف..*
*فنجعل له نصيباً ...*

*من ضيافة الرحمن ...على عباده..*
*في هذا الشهر الفضيل..*
*نبدأ بسم الله ..*
*ونصلي على خير خلق الله محمد..وآله الطاهرين..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على*
* محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*

*فكونو هنا دوماً احبتي..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..*
*شبل الطفوف..*
*ابدأ إهدائي لكِ بثواب*
* الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب استغفار..*
*وثواب تسبيحات...*
*رجائي أن تصل إلى عنان السماء..*
*فتلتقي مع تسبيحات الملائكة..*
*فيقبلها المولى جل وعلى .*
*فتكون دخراً في ميزان أعمالك..* 

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شبل الطفوف..*
*لك في هذين اليومين بمشيئة الله جل وعلى ..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..بقدر غير مسمى..*
*إلى ماشاء الله..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي فروحة عذراً لتأخيري عليك..*
*لقلبكِ الطيب كل التحايا ..*
*ولروحكِ الطاهرة كل السلام..*

*جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*مدخرة أعمالكِ عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*هنيئاً لكِ وللغالية أميرة..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*اخي شيل الطفوف مبارك عليك شهر الخير*
*اهديك بإذن الله ثواب سورة يس*
*والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*وثواب دعاء الاستفتاح ودعاء الفرج*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم شاري الطيب..*
*جزاك الله خيراً إن شاء الله في الدنيا والآخرة..*

*ومدخورة أعمالك عند رب كريم..*

*هنيئاً لك ولشبل الطفوف..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم شبل الطفوف..*
*لكِ بإذن المولى ..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب وبركات أدعية السحر..*


*راجئي القبول من رب السماء..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

أبارك لك أخي شبل الطفوف بشهر الرحمة والمغفرة 
وكل عام وأنت بخير

وأحب أن أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 100 مره
وثواب قراءة جزء من كتاب الله
ودعاء الفرج
ودعاء الحجب
راجية من الله القبول
وأتمنى لك حياة سعيده ومستقرة
ودمت في رعاية الباري عز وجل

أختك : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومراحب بالغالية..*
* أمنيات مجروحة..*


*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وحفظ لكِ هذه الأعمال..*
*إلى يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون ...*

*هنيئاً لكِ أخية..ولشبل الطفوف..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شبل الطفوف..*
*لك إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*

*وكل رجائي القبول من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عذرا ع التأخير 

أختي دمعه على السطور..غمرتيني بلطفكِ وكرمك ..
مشكوره على الإهدائات الراقيه  :amuse: 
لم تقصري أبداً اختي ..رحم الله والديك  :noworry:  
أخي شاري الطيب..كل عام وأنتِ بآلاف الخيرات والبركات 
لاحرمنا الله منكِ ودمتِ بحفظ الرحمن  :amuse:  
أختي امنيات مجروحة إهدآءآتك جميله بجمال إطلالتك 
تسلم إيديكِ  
قضى الله حوائجكِ بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.. 

أخجلتموني بكرمكم  :embarrest: ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شبل الطفوف..*
*ياهلا فيك..*

*اختم دعائي لك* 
*بثواب سورة يس..*
*ثواب دعاء النور..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*ثواب دعاء البهاء..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*وثواب استغفار لله..*

*رجائي القبول من رب العباد..*



*واعتذر منك للتقصير..*
*اسألك براءة الذمة..*

*سعدنا بتواجدك بيننا..*


*والآن لك الحرية في اختيار العضو بعدك..*



*عين الله ترعاكم..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

يااارب شووو هالبنت ماتجي الابالاخيييييير .. :embarrest: 
يللا المووهيييييم اني وصلت 
اخوووي شبل اهديك فضل الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين
ودعاء الافتتاح ...ودعاء البهاء 
ودعاء الفرج للامام صاحب العصر والزمان ارواحنا فداء قدميه الطاهره 
والمعذره ع التقصير 
دعااائي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم
شخبارك اخوي
شبل الطفوف
مسامحه عاااد جيت لكم متأخره بس بعد
بهدي اخوي شيء من عندي
احب اهديك الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
30 مره
مع الأستغفار لك
وهذي الشمووع الجميله
[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/شموع5.jpg[/IMG]
وهذى الورود الملونه
[IMG]http://sinnar.***********/ورود02.jpg[/IMG]
وهذى الكعكه اللذيذه

تحيااااتي
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## looovely

*  ســــــــلااااااااااااام,,* 
*    داااااااااااااايم متأخرة>>لو مدرسة كان وقفونا بالطابور* 
*     اني اهدي خيو شبل ثواب دعاء العهد+دعاء الفرج*
*وثواب دعاء جبرائيل+وزيارة الأمام الحسين عليه السلام*
*                 وثواب تسبيحة الزهراء,,*
*      وعذراً ع التقصير,,رمضان كريم وتستاهل أكثر* 
*          اسأل الله لك باالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج*
*               تحــــياااااااااتي*
* looovely*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

سلام 
شخبارش خيتي
دموووعه
وحشتيني مووووت يالغلا
احب أهديك هذا المصحف الشريف
تعبير عن حبي لكي عزيزتي

تحيااااتي
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومراحب بكل من نورنا.. قلوبكم مُحبة لفعل الخير...*
*وارواحكم صافية نقية كاللجين..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله ..*
*مدخورة حسناتكم عند مليك مقتدر..*
*إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*هنيئاً لكم ولشبل الطفوف..* 

*غاليتي ..عذا المشاعر..*
*هذا من طيب أصلك وكرم أخلاقك حبيبتي..*
*انتي وحشتيني أكثر خية ..*
*بجد افتقدتك مرررررررررررررره...*
*إن شاء الله تكوني بأحسن حال يارب..* 
*موفقين حبابة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بانتظار أخونا شبل..*
*واختياره للعضو الجديد..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

شبل الطفوف

اهديك ثواب قراءة القرآن الكريم
في هذا الشهر الفضيل
واهديك فضل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مشكورين على الإهدائات الراقيه 
ما قصرتوا أبداً ..رحم الله والديك 
لاحرمنا الله منكم ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن 
قضى الله حوائجكم بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..


 :embarrest:  :embarrest: أخجلتموني بكرمكم ..  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

والعضو اللي بعدي سجينة الآهات

تحياتي لكم..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شبل الطفوف..*
*سُعدنا لتواجدكم بيننا..*

*تستحق كل الخير..*
*إن شاء الله في ميزان الأعمال..*
*وسامحنا على القصور ..*
*اسأل الله لك بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*استودعك الله جل وعلى..*
*محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يامن أصبحت صفحتي بهم محطاً لأجواءٍ روحانية..*
*يامن احبوا ادخال كل فرح وسرور على اخوتهم..*
*اقلدكم بقلادة من الزهور والرياحين..*


*واقدم بين يديكم..*
*أصدق دعواتي ..*
*اقدمها لكل من ابتسمت زوايا صفحتي لتواجدهم النيّر..*
*واسأل الله لكم جميعاً..*
*بأن تكون أعمالكم مدخرة عند رب كريم حفيظ..*
*واسأله بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*لكم بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء للحوائج..*



*فكونو هنا دوماً احبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*في أيام وليالي عظيمة...*
*نبتهل إلى الله ..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*وبحق احب الخلق إليه محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*أن يجعلنا وإياكم من عُتقائه من النار..*

*ونُشرك في دعاءنا..*
*أُناس مؤمنين...*
*لهم معزة في القلوب..*

*فندعو لهم بكل توفيق وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*


*والآن..*
*ضيفة الرحمن هنا..*
*هي...*
*الغالية..*


*سجينة الآهات..*


*فكونو هنا دوماً...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي سجينة الآهات..*
*ابدأ اهدائي لكِ*
*بثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثواب استغفار لله جل وعلى ..*
*ثواب تسبيحات لله..* 
*رجائي القبول..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي سجينة الآهات..*
*لك بإذن المولى جل وعلى..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*ثواب أدعية السحر..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع 

الذي يبعث روحانيات هذا الشهر 


واهي خيتو سجينة الآهااات 


الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

تسبيح الزهراء ( سلام الله عليها ) 



واسمحوا لي عالتقصير 



لا عدمنا جهودكم المباركة 

وجعلها الله في موازين اعالكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي عوامية صفوانية ياهلا فيك..نورتي الصفحة ..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..*
*وهنيئاً لكِ ولــ سجينة الآهات..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي سجينة الآهات..*
*ابعد الله عنكِ كل الآهات بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*أهديكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب زيارة عاشوراء* 
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*

*وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*رجائي القبول لنا ولكم من الله ومن محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

أهنئكِ أختي : سجينة الآهات
بهذا الشهر الكريم .. شهر الرحمة والمغفره
وكل عام وأنتِ بخير وصحه وسلامه
وأحب أهديكِ ..
الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 100 مره
وأستغفار 100 مره
ودعاء الأفتتاح
وزيارة الأمام الحسين ليلة الجمعه
ودعاء كميل
ودعاء الفرج
ليفرج الله لكِ ولنا وللمؤمنين أجمعين
راجية من الله عز وجل القبول
منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه

ولكِ غاليتي : دمعه على السطور
أهديكِ ثواب أدعية لن أبوح لكِ بها
وجزاكِ الله كل خير
وموفقه لكل عمل حبيبتي دمعه 

أختكِ : أمنيات  :embarrest:

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .._ 


_احب اهديج اختي الصلاه ع محمد .._ 


_و استغفار .._ 


_و احب اهديج دعاء الحزين .. 


ودعاء الفرج .._ 


_والسمحوحه ع التقصير اختي .._ 


_تحياتي .._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*أمنيات مجروحة..*
*عنيدة..*
*لاتعلمون مدى سعادتي..*
*لحضور ارواحكم الطيبة على جنبات متصفحي..*
*ولتواجد أقلامكم التي تحوي عطاياكم الفياضة..*


*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*تجدونها عند مليك مقتدر.. بإذن الله تعالى..*

*هنيئاً لكم هذه الأرواح..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية سجينة الآهات..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبتي سجينة الآهات..*
*لكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..جعلكِ الله من أنصار الإمام واشياعه واتباعه..*
*والمستشهدين بين يديه..* 
*ثواب دعاء الندبة.. جعلكِ الله من المنتظرين للفرج القريب إن شاء الله تعالى ..*
*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*
*ودعواتي اقدمها بين يديكِ ..*
*بكل توفيق وسداد وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..* 

*راجية القبول من المولى جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي سجينة الآهات..*
*لكِ ثواب..*
*سورة يس..*
*ثواب دعاء النور..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيتي الغالية سجينة الآهات..* 
*سعدنا بإهداءاتنا لكِ عزيزتي..*
*رجائنا القبوووووول..*
 
*اتمنى أن تتواجدي هنا...*
*وتختاري عضو يكون بعدكِ...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .._ 



_اختي سجينه الاهات .._



_ابغي اهديج مره ثانيه :_ 



_الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد .._ 


_و استغفار .._ 


_و احب اهديج دعاء كميل .._


_ودعاء الفرج .._ 


_اتمنى القبوول .._ 


_تحياتي .._

----------


## looovely

*      ســــلااااااااام,,*
*     اهدي اختي سجينة ثواب دعاء العهد ودعاء الصباح*
*        وثواب دعاء الفرج ودعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي* 
*                  وثواب دعاء النور*
*             سآئله الله لها بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج* 
*                 في هذا الشهر الفضيل*
*                   وعذراً ع التقصير*
*                  تحيـــااااااااتي لكِ* 
*              ولا انسى اختي دمعة من خالص الدعاء*
*             تستحق كل الشكر لكرم ضيافتها للأعضاء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا وسهلا ومراحب* 
*في كل من نورنونا..*

*احبتي..*
*بتواجدكم هنا..* 
*تكشفون لنا عن مدى طيبة قلوبكم..*
*ونقاء ارواحكم احبتي...* 
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..*
*مُدخرة عند رب كريم..* 

*هنيئاً لكم وللغالية سجينة الآهات..*
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي سجينة الآهات..*
*سُعدت كثيراً بجميع الأهداءات المهداة لكِ أخية..*
*ولكن ..*
*لو تواجدتي..لكانت السعادة أكبر..*
*لنور تواجدكِ...* 
*والآن..*
*استودعكِ المولى الجليل.*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 
*داعية لكِ بكل خير وسعادة*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*وبما أنكِ لم تتواجدي* 
*لتختاري من يكون بعدكِ..*
*ساختار بنفسي..*
*لكي نستغل الوقت في هذه الأيام العظيمة..* 
*عين الله ترعاكِ..*
*وسامحينا على القصور حبيبتي..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أيام لاتماثلها أيام...*
*تعلو فيها التسبيحات...*
*ترتفع الأيدي إلى السماء..*
*لتعلن التوبة إلى رب العباد..*
*في شهرٍ... أنفاسنا فيه تسبيح...*

*في ليالي النصف..*
*التي ازدانت بها الدنيا..*
*بمولد سليل المصطفى...*
*وتاج السيادة..*
*الإمام الحسن المجتبى..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*

*اختار من يكون ضيف للرحمن هنا...*
*الغالية ..*
*دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*

*داعية لها بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد..*
*نستقبلها محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*فكونو هنا احبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*
*أهديكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*ثواب استغفار لله تعالى..*
*ثواب زيارة السيدة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*
*وثواب زيارة عاشوراء..*

*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*

*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عزيزتي دمعة..*
*أهيدكِ ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب أدعية السحر..*
*ورجائي القبول..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نبض قلب

أوجه شكري لصآحبهـ الموضوع الرآقي أختي دمعهـ على السطور 

وأهدي غاليتي دمعهـ طفلهـ يتيمهـ  دعآء وصلآه اليوم الأثنين 

وإن اللهـ الله يستجآبهم 

تحياتي 

نبض قلب

----------


## looovely

*   ســـلاااااااااااااااام,,*
*   بما ان اليوم يوم فضيل لن اختص اختي دمعة طفلة*
*    بدعاء أو زيارة معينين لها ثواب جميع الأعمال*
*     التي سأقوم بها اليوم من زيارات وأدعية وقرآءة القرآن* 
*   ولن انساها من خالص الدعاء له**ا*
*        بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج في المولد*
*    ولن انسى اختي دمعة على السطور بالدعاء ايضاً*
*           وأقول لكم كل عام وانتم بألللللففف خييييييير* 
*                 ومتباركين بالمولد الشريف*
* دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ,,اختكم>>looovely*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*
*نبوضة..*
*لوفلي..*

*كل عام وأنتم بكل خير وسعادة..*
*وكل عام وأنتم أكثر ولاء وتمسك لمحمد وآل محمد..*

*لكم من أصدق الدعوات لتحقيق الأمنيات..*
*في هذه الليلة العظيمة..*
*وصاحبها..*
*ذو اليد السخية ..*

*تقبل الله منكم ..كل ماقدمت يداكم..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*هنيئاً لكم ..ولغاليتنا..دموعة..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي دمعة..*
*كل عام وانتي بكل الخير وبأتم صحةو عافية..*
*ببركات محمد وآل محمد..الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*متباركة وأيامك سعيدة يارب..*

*لكِ ثواب وبركات..*
*زيارة أئمة البقيع..*
*وثواب..زيارة عاشوراء..*
*وثواب زيارة السيدة أم البنين باب الحوائج..*

*سائلة المولى الجليل..*
*بأن يقضي لكِ في هذه الليلة كل حاجة للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*لكِ أيضاً تسبيحات في ليلة تضج فيها الملائكة بالتسبيح والتهليل..*
*فاتمنى أن تلتقي هذه التسبيحات مع تسبيحات الملائكة..*
*فيقبلها الرب الجليل بقبول حسن..*
*وتُدخر لكِ في ميزان أعمالك..*


*موفقة عزيزتي..*
*لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**

 
** 
*هذي ناصفتك خية..*
*أهم شي عاد ربيان النسمة ..ههههههههههههه*
*عليك بالعافية..*
*وغبيه في الكيس عدل..*
*ههههههه* 
*موفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أخي شبل الطفوف .. يعطيك ربي ألف عافية على الاختيار ,,

وفتح المجال للإهداءات الغالية من أغلى الأعضاء

ألف تحية

----------


## سجينة الآهات

دمعة على السطور .. متباركة بالليالي الفضيلة غاليتي ,,

آســــــــــفة عالتأخير ,,

وأقدم لك باقة مملوءة بالشكر على أسلوبك واهتمامك الرائع ,, وألف ألف شكر على الإهداءات الغالية .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك .. وجعلك الله من السعيدين .. الموفقين ,,

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أمنيات مجروحة .. أثابك الله غناتي .. 

أخجلتيني بهذه الإهداءات الغالية الشريفة .. لا عدمناك حبيبتي 

ألف شكر عالمرور العطر 

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

عنيدة ,, أي قصور يا قمر ؟؟!!!

رزقك الله المثوبة والسعادة .. 

ويعطيك ألف عافية عالتواجد العطر ,,

وكتب الله لك كل خير بإذنه ,,

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

دمعة على السطور ,, الصراحة أهنيك على مدى اهتمامك الرائع ,,

موفقة لكل خير حبيبتي ,,

ويسلموو عالمتابعة الحلوة

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

عنيدة .. حبيبتي تسلمين على الاهتمام ولإهداء الغالي ,, 

ورزقك الله المثوبة الجليلة 

.. أسعدك ربي ووفقك لكل خير ..

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

لوفلي ,, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .. 

لا عدمنا تواجدك الغالي ,, ويعطيك ربي ألف عافية ويحقق أمانيك ,,

تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

دمعة على السطور .. والله خجلانة منك يالغالية ,, بس وش أقول لك والله مريضة ,, وما قدرت أتواجد وأتابع الردود والإهداءات الغالية ,, الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويحقق أمانيك .. ولو أيش أقوله أضل مقصرة معااش ,,

نسألكم الدعاء .. وادعوا لأخوي بالشفاء العاجل ,,

تحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

أختي : دمعة طفله يتيمه
أهنيكِ بمولد كريم أهل البيت الأمام الحسن ( ع )
وأحب أهديكِ 
ثواب الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
وأستغفار 100 مره
ودعاء الأفتتاح
ودعاء الفرج
ودعاء التوسل
راجية من الله القبول مني ومنكِ صالح الأعمال
وأتمنى لكِ حياة سعيده وموفقه لكل خير
غاليتي

وكل عام وأنتي بخير أختي : دمعه على السطور
ومتباركه بالمولد


أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي سجينة الآهات..عسى ماشر إن شاء الله..*
*ماتشوفي شر ياغناتي ...*
*ستانست لأنك تواجدتي بينا ..* 
*سامحينا ع القصور ..*
*انتي تستاهلي أكثر..*
*تستاهلي كل الخير..*

*الله يشفي أخوك يارب بحق هذي الليلة العظيمة وصاحبها* 
*ذو النفس الكريمة..*
*ويمسح عليه رب العالمين بيده الرحيمه..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شا ء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*غاليتي ..أمنيات مجروحه..*
*وانتي بكل الخير حبيبتي..*
*وأيامك سعيدة يارب..*

*دائماً تنيري صفحتي بالنفحات الأيمانية التي تبثيها هنا وهناك..*
*من قلبك الطاهر..*
*وروحك النقية..* 
*حقق الله لكِ كل أمانيكِ بحق هذه الليلة المباركة..*
*وصاحبها الكريم..أبن الأكارم..* 
*مُثابة لما قدمت يداكِ أخية..*
*مُدخرة أعمالكِ عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*هنيئاً لكِ ولغاليتنا دموعة..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتو بالف خيـــــــــــر وصحه وسلامه
ومن العايدين السعيدين
يعجر اللساني عن تقديم الشكر لكم احبتي
والله مااتوقع كل هذا .............. فهذا كثير جداااااااا عليي
والله فرحت من كل قلبي ودمعه عيني
لاادري ما اقول في حقكم غير الله يقضي لكل حوائجكم
اختي دمعة على السطور
اختي نبض القلب
اختي السيده لوفلي
اختي امنيات مجروحه
لكم مني كل الشكر والقدير والمتنان وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب
واسفــــــــــــــــــــــــــه على التقصير
والله مو عارفه ويش اقول في حقكم
الله يعطيكم على قد نيتكم ويحفظكم من كل شر
دمت لفعل الخيــــــــــــــــر سالمين
اختكم دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي دمعة ..*
*ياهلا نورتي خية..*
*وتستاهلي كل الخير..*

*أهديك ثواب زيارة أبا عبد الله الحسين*
* صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*
*وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

دمعة على السطور مثابة خيتو على هذا الطــرح
ربي يحقق امنياتج .

دمعة طفلة يتيمة .
لج مني هدية .. ثواااااااب تسبيحة سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلاااام .
ودعااااائي لج بالموووفقية .

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اهديك ثواب دعاء الافتتاح

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم
شخباركم خيتي
سجينت الآهااات
وخيتي
دمعة طفلة يتيمة
هذي ناصفتكم من بيتناااا طبعاااا هههههه



بعد ما خلصنه هذا القرآن الكريم لكم حبااايبي
[IMG]http://www.subzeroblue.com/arabic/wp-*******/quranflash.jpg[/IMG]

بعد صورة بيت الله الحرااام لكم يالغلا

تحياااااتي لكم
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أميرة بإحساسي..*
*ياهلا ومراحب فيك خية..نورتينا..*
*وأنتم أيضاً مثابين..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..*


*غاليتي الأمل الوردي..*
*ياهلا وسهلا خية نورتي..*
*مثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال..*


*مُدخرة أعمالكم احبتي..عند مليك مقتدر..*

*هنيئاً لكم وللغالية دموعة..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا وسهلا ومراحب بالغاليين..*
*نورتي خية وحشتيني..*
*عذاب المشاعر..*

*ناصفتكم روعة حلوة مرة عجبتني..*
*يستاهلو الحبايب سجينة الآهات ودموع..*
*عليهم بالعافية ..*
*ومثابة يارب خيتي ..*
*وإن شاء الله في ليلة الناصفة*
* الله فتح ليكم باب الخير والسعادة* 
*بحق كريم أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*

*هنئياً لكِ وللغوالي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عزيزتي...دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*
*هاقد انتهى الوقت بسرعة فائقة..*
*لحظات سُعدت بها كثيراً لتواجدكِ بيننا..* 
*اختم دعائي لكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بدعاء التوسل..*
*ليكون محمد وآله الطاهرين شفعاء لكِ في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وثواب وبركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 


*استميحكِ عذراً..*
*وأسألكِ براءة الذمة..*

*والآن لكِ الحرية في من تختاري..*
 


*عين الله ترعاكِ غاليتي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
والله لاادري ماذا اقول اخجلتموني بهذا الكرم
وكل هذا كثير جدااااا في حقي الله يقبل منكم صالح الدعاء
واقضى الله جميع حواجكم في الدينا والاخره
اختي دمعة على السطور
اختي أميرة باحساسي
اختي الأمل الوردي
اختي عذاب المشاعر
والى كل من ساهم في جبر خاطري 
لااااا املك سوء كلمه شكر لكم جميعا
وحقكم وجميل ماقدمتمو كل راسي وفي قلبي
لن انساكم ابدا من صالح الدعاء
واســــــــــــــــــفه على التقصير
اسالكم براءة الذمه
احبكم في الله موفقـــــــــــــــــــــين لفعل الخير
وطبعنا اني الحين اختار احلى قلب وصدق قلب
اختي احلى ورده محمديه
يسلمووووو مشكورين جميعا

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم
شخبارش خيتي وحبيبتي
دمعة على السطووور 
وحشتيني يالغلا
هذي ناصفتك حبيبتي
كل عام وانتي بالف خير




[IMG]http://al7alal.***********/photos/703799_l.jpg[/IMG]


تحياااااتي
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي دموعة..*
*تستاهلي كل الخير حبيبتي..*
*سعدتُ كثيراً بتواجدكِ هنا..*
*سامحينا على القصور غناتي..* 

*غاليتي ..أعذب مشاعر..*
*أحلى ناصفة من أغلى أخت وصديقة..*
*كل عام وانتي بكل الخير*
* وصحة وسلامه يارب..*
*وأيامك سعيدة يارب..*

*لكِ مني جزيل الشكر ..*
*وأصدق الدعوات أقدمها بين يديكِ..*
*وأغلى التحايا لقلبكِ الطاهر..*
*ولروحكِ النقية بنقاء اللجين..* 


*موفقين احبتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم دوماً بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تتوالي الأيام ..*
*وتنطوي الليالي..*

*ولازالت تلتقي الليالي والأيام..*
* بنفحات إيمانية..من الرب الجليل..*

*فيعتنقان معاً...*
*ليضمان معها روح مؤمن أو مؤمنة ..*


*والآن..*
*نبدأ بذكر الله..*
*والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله..*
*محمد ابن عبد الله وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*مع أختنا الغالية..*

*وردة محمدية..*

*نستقبلها محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*كونو هنا دوماً احبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة محمدية..*
*أبدأ إهدائي لكِ* 
*بثواب وبركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب استغفار لله جل وعلى..*
*وثواب دعاء التوسل..*
*ليكون محمد وآله لكِ شفعاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*اشرككِ فيه مع دمعة طفلة يتيمة..اسألكم بذلك براءة الذمة..*


*موفقة عزيزتي..لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بدايةً أوجه تحاياي لــ لــغالية  "دمعة على السطور"*

*و"دمعة طفلة يتيمة" و" وردة محمدية"*

*وبقية اسرة الناصرة ،، أجمع ،، واقدم لكم جميعاً تهنئتي بمولد الحسن الزكي سلام الله عليه ،،*


*وكل عام وأنتم بألف ألف خير*

*واعتذر لأخواتي لوصولي متأخرة "بس المهم وصلت"*

*لأقدم ببالغ خجلي أهداء* 

*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*ثواب سورة القدر 70 مرة*

*ثواب دعاء "الاستفتاح -الفرج -الحجة"*

*واخيراً ليس بآخر ثواب الاستغفار لله* 

*وللأمانة فقد اشركت أخواتي الثلاث في ثواب ما تقدم* 

*واعتذر لدمعة طفلة وصولي المتأخر ودمعة على السطور - ووردة محمدية ان لم أوفيكن حقكن*

*دعواتكم يالغلا* 

*حوائجكم مقضية ببركات محمد وآله*

*دمتن بجمال أرواحكن المضاءة بنور الولاء*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم
احب أهدي اختي الغاليه
وردة محمدية
تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام
مع دعاء النور
والصلاة على محمد وال محمد
وهذي الناصفه حقج خيتي
وردة محمديه


تحياااتي 
عذاب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ورده ياسمين هلا وغلا غناتي كل عام وانتي بالف خير وصحه وسلامه
والله لك وحشه يالغلا والله ماتقصيري 
احب أهدي احلى قلب ورده محمديه
100 مره (لاأله الا الله)
30 مره سوره القدر
100 مره الصلاه على محمد وال محمد
دعاء الافتتاح
دعاء ياعدتي
دعاء يامفزعي
دعاء التوسل
حديث الكساء
دعاءالعهد
دعاء البهاء
زياره عاشوراء
30جرء من دعاء الجوشن الكبير
دعاء الفرج
ثواب الاستغفار
واسفـــــــــــــــه على التقصير حبيبتي
الف الف شكر الى الغاليه دمعة على السطور
موفقه غناتي لكل خير
لاعدمناااااك يالغلا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا وغلا بورد الياسمين..*
*نورتي خية..*
*مشتاقين لك...* 
*مشكورة حبيبتي على هالاهداءات الغالية على القلب..* 
*مُثابة إن شاء الله ..*
*مدخرة في ميزان الأعمال ..*
*عند رب كريم.. إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*دعواتي الصادقة لكِ بكل خير وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذا الشهر العظيم..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*ياهلا ومرااااااااحب بالغالية مشاعر..*
*مُثابة ومُدخرة أعمالكِ* 
*عند مليك مقتدر إن شاء الله تعالى..*
 



*غاليتي دموعة ياهلا فيك حبيبتي..*
*مُثابة إن شاء الله يارب...*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال مقبولة أعمالك..* 
*هنيئاً لكم وللغالية وردة ..* 
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة محمدية..*
*إهديكِ ثواب التسبيحات المذكورة من أدعية الأيام في هذا الشهر الفضيل..*
*وثواب زيارة عاشوراء..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*

*واقدم بين يديكِ دعوات صادقة ..بكل خير وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

( اللهم بحق يس والقران العظيم وبحق طه والقران الكريم,يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين,يامن يعلم مافي الضمير,يامنفساً عن المكروبين,يامفرجاً عن المغمومين,ياراحم الشيخ الكبير ,يارازق الطفل الصغير,يامن لا يحتاج الى التفسير,صلي على محمد وال محمد)..

وقضي حوائجهم جميعا  بحق محمد و آل محمد..


غاليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــاتي 
دمعة على السطور
ورد الياسمين 
عذاب المشاعر
دمعه طفله يتيمه 

مشكورين وما قصرتوا 
واخجلتوني بطيبكم وكرمكم
وفقكم الله لكل خير 
في ميزان حسناتكم
وعطاكم الله الف عافيهـ

والله يرحم والديكم 



اللهم بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد 
وان تبلغكم مناكم في الذنيا والاخرهـ




و انشالله حوائجكم كلها مقضية بحق محمد وآآآآآآآل محمد 
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة محمدية..*
*لكِ بإذن الله تعالى..*
*ثواب دعاء مجير..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثواب دعاء النور..*

*رجائي القبول..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورهـ 
وفي ميزان حسناتش
وكلش خير 
وما قصرتي 
والله يرحم والديش 
اهديك حبيبتي دموعهـ 
هذا الدعاء لقضاء حوائجك في الدنيا والاخره بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ حَوَائِجَ السّائِلِينَ ، وَيَعْلَمُ ضَمِيْرَ الصَّامِتينَ ، لِكُلِّ مَسْأَلَةٍ مِنْكَ سَمْعٌ حاضِرٌ وَجَوابٌ عَتِيدٌ. اللَّهُمَّ وَمَوَاعِيدُكَ الصّادِقَةُ وَأَيادِيكَ الفَاضِلَةُ وَرَحْمَتُكَ الْوَاسِعَةُ ، فَأَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَأَنْ تقَضِيَ حَوَائِجِي لِلْدُّنْيَا وَ الآخِرَةِ ، إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ .
وصلى الله على محمد و آل محمد .
ودمتي مؤاظبهـ على فعل الخير 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكمـــ
غناتي دمعة كلش خير ماتقصري وفي ميزان حسناتش
حبيبتي ورده محمديه تستاهلي كل خيـــــــــــر
واحب اهديك
دعاء العهد
100 الصلاه على محمد وال محمد
100 لاإله الا الله
30 مره سوره القدر
ثواب الاستغفار
رجائي القبول 
موفقين لكل خيـــــــــــــــــر
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وردة محمدية* 
*ياحبيبة قلبي انتي ..*
*رحم الله والديك...*
*وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*

*لكِ بإذن المولى جل وعلى ..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب أدعية السحر..*
*وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*راجية القبول من المولى عز وجل..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي دمعة..*
*مشكورة حبيبتي..*
*وانتي بعد مُثابة إن شاء الله..*
*وموفقة يارب.. لكل خير* 
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا وغلا بأعضاااااااااء المنتدى الغالي 

سلمت يداكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

اهدي الى اختي وغاليتي وردة محمدية 

الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 100 مرة 

وتسبيح الزهراء ( سلام الله عليها )

والدعاء لها بظهر الغيب بكل ما تتنمى لقضاء حاجتها 
فكل مؤمن دعااا الى أخيه بظهر الغيب مستجاااب 

واسمحي لي خيتو على التقصير 


وسلامي مصحوب بدعائي 

ولا تنسونا من الدعاء في هذا الشهر الفضيل

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
غاليتي : وردة محمديه
أبارك لكِ بهذه الليالي العضيمة
وأحب أن أهديكِ
ثواب الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
وثواب قراءة الثمانين آيه
ودعاء السحر
ودعاء الفرج
ودعائي لكِ بحياة مستقرة وسعيده
وموفقه دائماً

رجائي من الله عز وجل القبول لي ولكِ
صالح الأعمال

ولكِ مني تحية معطرة بالفل والياسمين
ودمتي في رعاية الباري


أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه
 :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

اهديكم هذا الدعاء لقضاء حوائجكم في الدنيا والاخره 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين .اللهم لين لهم  صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفهم شرها فانك الكافي المعافي والغالب القاهر. 

 غاليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي 
دمعة طفلهـ يتيمهـ
دمعة على السطور
عوامية وصفوانية
أمنيات مجروحه
الحمد الله الذي لا ينسى من ذكره ولا يخيب من دعاء ولا يقطع رجاء من رجاه
مشكورين 
وقضى الله حوائجكم جميعا
ومأجورين ومثابين
وفي ميزان حسناتكم
 ورحم الله والديكم 


تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## looovely

*               ســـلااااااااااام,,*
*     اهدي اختي وردة ثواب زيارة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*      وثواب دعاء العهد واستغفار 70 مرة*
*            وتسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام* 
*             وخالص الدعاء لها بقضاء الحوائج والتوفيق والتيسر لها في جميع الامور*
*                        تحـــيــآآآآآآتي لكِ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اخجلتيني خيتي لوفلي بطيبش وكرمش 

وفي ميزان حسناتش 
وقضى اللهـ حوائجش 
ورحم اللهـ والديش 

وما قصرتي 
تحياتــــــــــ وردة ــــــــي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومراحب فيكم حبايبي..*
*مُثابين وفي ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..*

*هنئياً لكم وللغالية وردة..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة محمدية..*
*مُثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ومُحققة جميع مطالبكِ* 
*وحوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة..* 
*لكِ بإذن الله ثواب مناجاتين*
* من مجموعة مناجاة سيد الساجدين*
* الإمام زين العابدين..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..* 
*وزيارة السيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..* 
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..* 
*رجائي القبول..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكمــ
اختي دمعة على السطور
مشكوره غناتي وفي ميزان حسناتش يارب
الى كل من ساهم في اسعاد قلب ورده محمديه
اقول لهم مشكورين وماقصرتو وجميلكم على راسي
احب اهدي احلى ورده محمديه
دعاء العهد
100 الصلاه على محمد وال محمد
100 لاإله الاالله
30 مره سوره القدر
ثواب الاستغفار
تسبيحة الزهراء سلام الله عليها
واسفـــــــــــــــه حبيبتي على التقصير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي دمعة ..*
*ياهلا فيك حبيبتي..*
*ومانفعله هنا لاتعتبريه جميل ويجب عليكم رده ...*
* أبد..ليس كذلك..*
*الجميع منا إذا تواجد هنا..*
*يقدم كل مايستطيع..*
*ليدخل سعادة في قلب أخيه وأخته..*
*بكل سعادة وطيب خاطر..*
*ويرجو من الله ومن رسوله القبول..*

*عزيزتي..*
*مُدخرة أعمالكِ عند مليك مقتدر..*
*مثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*وهنيئاً للغالية وردة..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة محمدية..*
*سررت جداً لتواجدكِ هنا بيننا..* 
*وانتهى الوقت بسرعة البرق..* 
*اختم دعائي لكِ بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وادعو لكِ من القلب..*
*بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*واتمنى أيضاً أن تدوم صداقتكِ مع الغالية دمعة..*
*وتبقى أخوتكما مدى الدهر إن شاء الله تعالى..* 

*استودعكِ الله..متمنية أن تبرأي ذمتي..*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*أخية..*
*لكِ الحرية فيمن تختاري..من الأعضاء ليكون بعدكِ هنا ..* 

*عين الله ترعاكِ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم بحق فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
اقضي حوائج 
دمعهـ على السطور ---- دمعة طفلهـ يتيمهـ
وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين
وبلغهم مناهم  ولا تقطع من فضلك رجائهم 

يعطيكم العافيهـ  
ومشكورين وما قصرتوا
وفي ميزان حسناتكم
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ومدخور ليكم انشاء اللهـ

موفقين لكل خير 


طبعا حيرتوني من أختار من بعدي







خلاص راح اختار عضو واذا تم أختياره من قبل لكم حرية الاختيار 




 علــــــــــي pt  
ولنحفهـ بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة..*
*عذراً منكِ لتأخري..*
*سُعدتُ كثيراً لحضوركِ هنا..*

*استودعكِ الله..*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*والقلب يدعو لكِ بكل خير..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*نقترب شيئاً فشيئاً إلى ليلة ...*
*تنزل فيها الملائكة..*
*على أكرم الخلق ...*
*على مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان..*

*فليكن لأخونا المؤمن..*


*علي..*
*نصيباً من دعائنا...*
*نصيباً من جو روحاني..*


*فليتفضل محفوفاً بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*كونو هنا دوماً احبتي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*ابدأ اهدائي لك ..*
*بذكر الله ..*
*والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله محمد ابن عبد الله..*
*وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*ثواب دعاء الندبة..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*

*راجية من الله جل وعلى* 
*ومن ساداتي وموالي القبول..*
*ودعواتي الصادقة لك بكل توفيق وسداد* 
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي.*

*مأجور إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*أهديك في هذه الله العظيمة..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*دعاء البهاء..*

*أدعية وأذكار من الأدعية المختصة بالليلة التاسعة عشر..*

*ولعن قتلة أمير المؤمنين..*

*راجية القبول من الرب الكريم..*

*سائلة الله لنا ولكم ..بالعتق من النار..*


*بحق أمير المؤمنين..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*


*وداعية أن يحشرك الله مع أمير المؤنين علي..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
عظم الله اجوركم 
 ومأجورين ومثابين 


اهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 100 مره
زيارة الامام علي عليه السلام
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين 100 مره
سورة القدر 30 مره 
استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه 100 مره
والادعيه المخصصه لليلة 19 

راجين من الله القبول
واسمح لينا على التقصير
والله يقضي حوائجك في الذنيا والاخره

تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## علي pt

الحمد لله الذي جعل لي إخوة وأخوات ~ في هذا المنتدى الغالي 
أشكرك أختي وردة محمدية .. على الاختيار ، وفي ليالي فضيلة ~

مأجورين باستشهاد أمير المؤمنين ،،

مشكورة أختي دمعة على السطور وأختي وردة محمدية ~ على الاهداءآت ..
في ميزان أعمالكم ~
بصراحة لا أستطيع حتى كتابة كلمات الشكر في حقكم .. فهي ناقصة وستظل ناقصة

أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في هذا المكان الروحاني ، أن يجمعنا في جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض ..

اسمحو لتقصيري معكم ،،
لم ولن انساكم من الدعاء بظهر الغيب جميعا أيها الأخوة والأخوات الكرام ..

----------


## looovely

*                ســــلااااااام,,*
*       اهدي اخوي علي ثواب دعاء العهد ودعاء جبرائيل*
*      ودعاء يامفزعي عند كربتي ودعاء الفرج ودعاء النور*
*        وثواب زيارة الرسول الأعظم وأمير المؤمنين عليها السلام*
*        (ومأجورين على مصابه والعن قاتله ابن ملجم)*
*           وزيارة الأمام الحجة عجل الله له بالفرج*
*            وثواب قرآءة ثلاث أجزآء من القرآن* 
*        سآئلة الله له بالتوفيق والتيسير وقضاء الحوائج*
*         في هذا الشهر الفضيل,,وعذراً ع التقصير*
*                 تحــيــآآآآآآتي*

----------


## علي pt

أختي لوفلي ~
أخجلني كرمكم ..
شكرا شكرا ، بل الشكر قاصر عن شكركم ..
جعله الله في ميزانكم ،،
وتقبل الله صالح أعمالكم ~

وقضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة ..
والعذر لتقصيري ~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وردة محمدية..*
*لوفلي..*
*ياهلا فيكم حبايبي..*
*مُثابين إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*

*هنيئاً لكم ولأخينا علي..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*تستاهل كل الخير أخوي..*

*لك إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب زيارة أباعبد الله الحسين..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*

*وثواب دعاء النور..*
*أنار الله قلبك بحب من هم النور..*
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*ورجائي القبول...*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*حشرك الله مع أميرك علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*

*لك ثواب دعاء العهد..لتكون بإذن الله من أنصار الإمام صاحب العصر والزمان*
*اللهم عجل فرجه الشريف..*
*والمستشهدين بين يديه..*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد..الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*


*وثواب استغفار للرب الكريم..*

*راجية بذلك القبول من الله جل وعلى ..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*
*ودعائي لك بكل خير وقضاء الحوائج بحق أمير المؤمنين..*
*وبحق حرقة قلب زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.*
* عليه..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*لكِ بإذن الله ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب دعاء البهاء..*

*وثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*


*أهديك أخي علي ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*


*والاستغفار لله جل وعلا*


*دعاء الافتتاح - البهاء -الصباح* 


*ثواب زيارة آل ياسين - زيارة الامام الحسين(ع)*


*وقضاء حوائجكم بحق صاحب هذه الايام العظيمة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*

*غاليتي ورد الياسمين..*
*لقلبكِ الطيب كل التحايا.*
*ولروحكِ الطاهرة كل السلام..*

*مُدخرة أعمالكِ عند رب كريم..إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*هنيئاً لكِ ولأخينا علي..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*تسابقت الساعات كلمح البصر..*
*وانتهت..كسرعة البرق..* 

*جاء الوقت الذي استودعك فيه الله..*
*خاتمةً دعائي لك بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب دعاء الصباح..*
*وثواب دعاء العهد..*
 
*وادعو لك بكل خير وتوفيق*
*وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..* 
*بحق هذا اليوم العظيم..*
*ومصيبة أمير المؤمنين..* 
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*عين الله ترعاك..*
*محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 
*لك الحرية فيمن تختار يكون بعدك هنا..*
*سامحنا على القصور ..*
*وابرأ ذمتي..*
*استودعك الله..* 

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## علي pt

شكرا لكل من أشركني في ثواب دعاء أو زيارة أو عمل ما ~

شكرا لكم جميعا ..
تقبل الله أعمالكم وصيامكم ،،

أما من ناحية اختيار عضو : فلم تطاوعني نفسي ~ اختار من وأخلي من .. (ولجهلي بمن سبق اختياره) فلذلك أترك حرية الاختيار لك أختي دمعة على السطور ~ جزاكم الله خيرا

ودمتم جميعا بحفظ الله ورعايته وتوفيقه ~

أخوكم/ الأقل : علي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..علي..*
*سعدنا بتواجدك بيننا..*

*ولكن حيرتني من اختار..*

*استودعك الله محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*ندعو لك بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
*في ليلة من ليالي القدر..*
*وفي ليلة استشهد فيها إمام المتقين..*
*وسيد الوصين ..*
*علي أمير المؤمنين..*


*ترتفع الأيدي إلى السماء* 
*بالدعاء..*
*والتضرع للمولى جل وعلى..*



*فلنُشرك في دعائنا..*
*أختنا المؤمنة..*


*كبرياء..*

*إذن من هذه اللحظة..*
*نبدأ بذكر الله ..*
*والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وليكن لهذه المؤمنة ..نصيب من دعائكم احبتي..*

*كونو هنا دوماً..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
*غاليتي كبرياء..*


*أبدأ إهدائي لكِ بثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*وثواب استغفار لله جل وعلى ..*
*وثواب زيارة أمير المؤمنين في هذه الليلة العظيمة..*

*مأجورين بمصاب سيد الوصيين..*

*وادعو لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق وسعادة وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*راجية من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي وموالي القبول..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...* 
*مآجوووورين ومثآبين يآألله ...* 
*دمعهـ على السطور ..* 
*تُفآجئينني دآئمآ ...*
*في ميزآن حسنآتكـ أن شآلله ....* 
*مجلسكم تفوح منهـ نفحآت من آل البيت بحق محمد وآل محمد ..* 
*أسألكم الدعـآآء لي بحسن الخآتمهـ ..* 
*وقضآء الحآجهـ ..* 
*وتفريج همي ....* 
*مآ أنحرمـ منكم بحق صآحب هالليلهـ ..*
*لآعدم*
*تحـيآتو ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه أجمعين

أتيت كالعادة متأخرة 

أخي : علي
أولاً : أعزيك بمصاب أمير المؤمنين ( ع )
وأحب أن أهديك ثواب الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
وأستغفار 70 مره
والأدعية والزياره المخصصة لهذه الليله
ودعاء الفرج 
راجية من الله القبول والغفران في هذه الليالي العظيمة
لك ولي وتقبل الله أعمالك

ودمت في رعاية الرحمن
تقبل تحياتي

أختك : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي كبريآء لكـ ِ مني ثوآب كل الأعمآل التي سأفعلهآ الليلهـ بإذن الله تعآلى 

وفي ميزآن الأعمآل بإذن اللهـ 

مأجوريــــــــن ومثآبين

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*أهلاً بكِ ..*
*انرتي المتصفح..* 
*سندعو لكِ بإذن الله بكل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*ولكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ثواب ..*
*ماسيعينني المولى ..عليه..*
*من الأعمال والأذكار التي تختص بهذه الليلة العظيمة..* 
*جعل الله خاتمكِ إلى خير*
*بعد عمر مديد إن شاء الله بطاعة الله..*
*وجعلكِ من المتمسكين بولاية أمير المؤمنين..*
*وأولاده الطاهرين .. الميامين..* 
*وفرج عنكِ كل ضيق..بحق أمير المؤمنين..ومصيبته..*
*وفجعة أولاده به..*

*مقضية حوائجكِ بحق صاحبة المصيبة..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*احبتي..*
*قلوبكم ..طاهرة ..*
*ارواحكم نقية..*
*أنار الله قلوبكم بحب من هم النور..* 

*غاليتي أمنيات مجروحه..*
*سواء أوصلتِ مبكراً أو العكس..*
*فلنا كل الفخر بحضوركِ النيّر بين سطوري..* 
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*مُدخر ماقدمت يداكِ عند مليك مقتدر..* 
*ولن أنساكِ من الدعاء عزيزتي..*
*فأنتِ تستحقي كل الخير..* 

*غاليتي نبوضة..*
*مُثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*مُدخرة أعمالكِ عند رب كريم..*
*مؤكد لن أنساكِ في هذه الليلة ..* 
*هنيئاً لكم ..*
*ولأخينا علي..وللغالية كبرياء..* 




*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

أختي : كبرياء
أعظم لكِ الأجر بمصاب أمير المؤمنين ( ع )
وآجركِ الله وأثابكِ في هذه الليالي العظيمه

وأحب أن أهديكِ 
الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
وأستغفار 100 مره
ودعاء السحر
وزيارة أمير المؤمنين في هذه الليله
وأيضاً دعاء الفرج
مع تمنياتي لكِ غاليتي
بدوام الصحة والعافيه
وموفقه لكل خير

دمتي في رعاية الرحمن
عزيزتي
ّ
ّ
ّ
ولكِ غاليتي : دمعه على السطور
أثابكِ الله وآجركِ
بهذا المصاب الجلل
وعظم الله أجوركم

ودمتي في رعاية الباري عز وجل
وموفقة لكل عمل
وجزاكِ الله كل خير
ورحم الله والديكِ

أختكِ
أمنيات

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*عظم الله أجوركم بمصاب أمير المؤمنين*
* ( عليه السلام )*
*مثابين بحق هذه الليالي العظيمة*
*أخيتي أهديكِ* 
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد*
*وأستغفار لله جل وعلا*
*وزيارة أمير المؤمنين والامام الحسين الخاصة بليلة الحادية والعشرين* 
*مع لعن قاتله*
* دعاء الفرج،الافتتاح، البهاء ، الصباح*

*دعواتي الصادقة لكِ بقضاء حوائجكِ وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق من فجعنا بمصابه*

----------


## كبرياء

*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..* 
*هنآ يعجز قلمي حقآ ..*
*عن الإيفآء بحقكمـ ...* 
*دعوآتكم أفرحتني ..*
*يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ...* 
*وآلله يقضي حوآئجنآ وحوآئجكم ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومرااااااااحب في كل من نورنا..*
*هنيئاً لكم هذه الارواح الطاهرة..*
*مُثابين إن شاء الله..*

*وفي ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*لكِ ثواب دعاء النور..*
*راجية أن يجعل الله نوراً في قلبكِ بحق السيدة الزهراء..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..*

*صاحبة هذا الدعاء العظيم..*


*ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*جعلكِ الله من أنصار الإمام*
* صاحب العصر والزمان..*
*اللهم عجل فرجه..*

*واشياعه واتباعه والمستشهدين بين يديه..*

*ثواب دعاء الصباح ..*

*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى*
* ومن ساداتي وموالي..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عزيزتي..كبرياااااء.*
*فرش الله دربك بالورود..*

**


*وأناره بملايين الشموع..*
**

**
**

*قضى الله لكِ كل حاجة..*
*بعدد قطرات المطر..*
**
*وأنار الله قلبكِ بذكره ..*


*وبحب من هم النور..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*لكِ بإذن الله ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*ثواب دعاء البهاء..*

*راجية من الله القبول..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآحِـبُـ ..
أعُـجَـزٍ وٍأعُـجَـزٍ وٍأعُـجَـزٍ عُـلىٍ آلرٍدُ عُـلىٍ مٍـآَقِـمٍـتِـيًـ بُـهُـ دُمٍـعُـهُــ .. 
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ .. 
رٍحِـمٍـ آللهُـ وٍآلدُيًـگ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء   
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*في هذه الليلة أقدار تُحدد..*
*وأرزاقٌ تٌوزع..* 
*فاجعل لنا ياربي..نصيباً في كل خير ..*
*تقسمه لعبادك المؤمنين في هذا العام وفي كل عام..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*بعد ساعات قلائل..*
*وتودعكِ هذه الصفحة..* 

*ولكن لن أنساكِ في هذه الليلة مؤكد بإذن الله..*
*اختم دعائي لكِ هنا بثواب ماسيعينني المولى عليه ..*
*من أدعية في هذه الليلة ..عظيمة الشأن..* 

*اسألكِ واسأل الجميع هنا براءة الذمة..*
*وسامحيني ع القصور عزيزتي..*
*تستاهلي كل خير..* 
*عينُ الله ترعاكِ محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 
*ولكِ الخيار فيمن تختاري أخية..*
*وسيكون لمن تختاري بإذن الله تعالى..*
*ماسيكون لكِ..*
*من ثواب كل ماسيعينيي المولى به في هذه الليلة العظيمة..* 
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..* 

*كبريااااااااااااء..*

*سُررتُ جداً..*
*بكل ماأُهديَ لكِ...*
*من الجميع..*
*تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

----------


## كبرياء

*.. آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..* 
*لآيسعني سوى أن أرفع يدي للبآري ..* 
*طآلبه منهـ أن يبغني وإيآك ..* 
*ظهور الحجهـ عجل آللهم فرجهـ الشريف ..*
*لكـٍ مني ثوآب ركعتين زيآرة لشهيد كربلآء الحسين  عليهـ السلآمـ ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عـآفيهـ دمعهـ ..* 
*رحم آلله وآلديكـ ...* 
*.. وقد زدت حيرهـ فيمن أختآر بعدي ..* 
*خيآري لـ للدموع إحسآس ...* 
*لآعدمت منكم ...* 
*تحيآتي ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا كبرياء.*
*تقبل الله منكم الطاعة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*ورحم الله والديك غناتي..*
*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارة سيد الشهداء فيالدنيا ..*
*وشفاعته في الآخرة..*
*بحقه وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*وبحق هذه الليلة عظيمة الشأن عند الله جل وعلى ..*
*رحم الله والديك خية..*

 
*بس خية ..*
*للدموع إحساس تستاهل كل الخير ..*
*لكن .. تم استضافتها هنا من قبل..*
*اتمنى أن تعودي لتختاري مرة أخرى..* 
*وللدموع إحساس مشروكة في دعواتنا في هذه الليله العظيمة*
*بإذن الله...* 

*موفقة عزيزتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لكِ أخية قائمة من سبقو وشرفونا هنا ...*
*عذاب المشاعر..*
*وردة بس عطشانة..*
*شمعة تحترق..*
*شاري الطيب..*
*لوفلي..*
*أبو طارق..*
*شذى الزهراء..*
*دمعة على السطور..*
*همس الصمت..*
*للدموع إحساس..*
*أبو زين..*
*مياس..*
*أميرة المرح..*
*شبل الطفوف..*
*سجينة الآهات..*
*دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*
*وردة محمدية..*
*علي..*

*وأخيراً..أنتِ.*
*كبرياء..*

*موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..* 
*أإممممم إختـيآري يقع على مدير هذآ المنتدى الروعهـ ....* 
*أستآذي شبكهـ النآصره ...* 
*ولهـ مني ثوآب 70 مره إستغفآر لله تعآلى ..* 
*وبمآ أستطع منهـ من الصلآه على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مشكور حبيبتي كبرياء لعودتك هنا..* 
*وهنيئاً لكِ ماوهبتي..*
*في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*وهنيئاً لأخونا شبكة يستحق كل خير..*

*تمنياتي لكِ عزيزتي..*
*بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وسعادة*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

 
*موفقين يارب..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*في ليلة القدر..*
*توزع أرزاق..*
*وتٌقسم..أقدار..*
*تُصيب به من تشاء من عبادك..*

*فاجعل لنا يارب نصيباً من كل خير..*

*وابعث ثواب مااعنتنيه في هذه الليلة ..*
*ابعثه في ميزان أعمال أخي شبكة..*

*مع تمنياتي له بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق هذه الليلة العظيمة..*

*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
احب أهدي 
أخي العزيز وأختي الغاليه
علي
كبريآء
الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
مع الأستغفاء 30 مره
ودعاااء التوسل
والنور وزيارة الحسين
عليه السلام
تحيآتـ لكمـ
أختكمـ
عذااااابـ المشااااعر

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
احب أهدي أخي العزيز
شبكة الناصرة
الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
مع الأستغفار 30 مره
ودعاء التوسل
ودعاء النور
وزيارة الحسين عليه السلام
وهذا المصحف الشريف


مع باقه من الورود الجميله


تحياااااتيـ
عذاااابـ المشااااعر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*إلهي بحق هذه الليلة المباركة سهل*
*على كل طالب حاجة بقضائها وإجعلنا ممن*
*تقبل أعمالهم ,,,*
*أهدي أخي الكريم شبكة 30 مرة إستغفار*
*و30 الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*وأسأل الله له كل خير وتوفيق وسداد*
*وعذرا للتقصير ...*
*كل الشكر لك أخيتي دمعة ولن أنساك من*
*صالح دعائي ,,,*
*دمتي ودام الجميع بألف خير*
*نسألكم الدعاء* 
*نسيم*

----------


## looovely

*ســــلااااااااااااااام,,*
*شكلي تأخرت هالمرة تأخيره عوده* 
*بس ماراح أقول ما لطيب نصيب,,كبرياء لازم تنال نصيبها*
*من الثواب مثل أخواني وخواتي*
*فأني اهديها ثواب زيارة الأمام الحسين عليها السلام*
*والزياره* *الجامعة وزيارة سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام,**,* 
*ودعاء العهد** وثواب استغفار70 مرة*
*والصلاة على محمد 70 مرة*
*وثواب قرآءة 3 أجزاء من القرآن* 
*واهدي أخي شبكة*
*ثواب حديث الكساء ودعاء العهد ودعاء التوسل*
*وثواب زيارة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله*
*وثواب زيارة الأمام الحسين*
*وثواب قرآءة 3أجزاء من القرآن الكريم*
*سآئلة الله العلي القدير بالتوفيق والتيسر لكما* 
*وقضاء الحوائج بحق هذه الليلة المباركة*
*تحــيــآآآآآآآآتي* 
*عساك ع القوة خيتوووو دمعة*
*ولن آنساك من خالص الدعاء أيضاً*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياحبايب قلبي..*
*ياهلا فيكم..*

*تقبل الله طاعتكم..*
*وأثابكم لما قدمت يداكم..*
*مدخرة أعمالكم عند رب كريم..*

*وأنا لم أنساكم بالأمس..*
*ولن انساكم من الدعاء بإذن الله..*

*هنيئاً لكم ..ولأخينا شبكة..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*أخي الكريم..شبكة..*
*لك بإذن الله* 
*ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*خلال فترة تواجدك هنا..*
*ماسيعينني به المولى..* 
*وثواب دعاء النور..*
*ثواب قراءة سورة القدر..* 
*راجية من الله ومن ساداتي وموالي القبول..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شبكة..*
*لك بإذن الله جل وعلى..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب..دعاء البهاء..*

*راجية من الله القبول..*


*ودعواتي الصادقة اقدمها..*
*لك بكل خير وتوفيق وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خواتي ،،

كبرياء 

دمعه على السطور 

عذب المشاعر

نسيم الذكريات

looovely

اشكركم جميعاً من الاعماق ..

ربي يبارك لكم ..

جزاكم الله الف خير يارب ..

اهديكم ثواب دعاء البهاء ..

دمتم بود

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء
محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

أهديك أخي : شبكة 
الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
وأستغفار 100 مره
ودعاء السحر
وزيارة الأمام الحسين ( ع )
ودعاء الفرج 
راجية من الله عز وجل
القبول لي ولك صالح الأعمال
وأتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية
وموفق لكل عمل خير

دمت في رعاية الرحمن


أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أمنيات مجروحة ياهلا فيك خية..*
*دائماً تنييري صفحاتي ..*
*بنفحات إيمانية تحتويك ..*


*مُثابة إن شاء الله..*
*في ميزان الأعمال يارب..*

*هنيئاً لكِ ولأخينا شبكة..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شبكة..*
*تشرفت صفحتي بتواجدك الطيب فيها.*

*رحم الله والديك على هالإهداء لنا جميعاً..*
*تقبل الله طاعتكم ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*لك بإذن الله ..*
*ثواب دعاء العهد..*
*لتكون من أنصار الحجة اللهم عجل فرجه*
*واشياعه واتباعه..*
*والمستشهدين بين يديه..*

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*
*ثواب سورة يس..*

*ثواب دعاء النور..*
*اسأل الله ..*
*أن ينير بصيرتك بحب من هم النور..*
*بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها..*


*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*
*أخي الكريم..شبكة..*
*لك ثواب زيارة عاشوراء..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارة سيدة الشهداء في الدنيا* 
*وشفاعته في الآخرة..*
*ثواب دعاء كميل...في هذه الليلة الجمعة..*

*ولك بإذن الله جل وعلى ..ثواب ذكر* 
*سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح...*

*راجية من الله جل وعلى*
* ومن ساداتي وموالي القبول لنا ولكم إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*اهدي الى الاخ العزيز شبكة..*
*مناجاة الراغبين ..*
*دعاء الفرج..*
*الصلوات المحمديه ..*
*والله يوفقه دنيا واخره ..*
*ويقضي حاجاته..*
*دمتم بخير ..*
*تحياااااااااتي..*

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .. 


احب اهديك اخوي : 

- دعاء البهاء .. 

- دعاء الصباح الى الامام علي .. 

- الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

- و الاستغفار .. 

- تسبيح الزهراء .. 

- حديث الكساء .. 


ومسامحه ع التقصير اخوي ... 

بالتوفيق ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احبتي..*

*شذى الزهراء..*
*عنيدة..*

*ياهلا فيكم..نورتونا..*

*نور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد تجلى وغطى على أرجاء الصفحات..*
*مُثابين إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*مُدخرة أعمالكم عند مليك مقتدر..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*هنيئاً لكم ولشبكة..*

*يعطيكم العافية..*
*سعيدة لتواجدكم احبتي..*


*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي شبكة..*
*لك ثواب دعاء يامفزعي..*
*ثواب دعاء الفرج..*
*ثواب دعاء النور..*
*أنار الله قلبك بحب من هم النور..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم شبكة..*
*حان الوقت الذي نستودعك فيه الله..*
*ونحفك بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*واختم دعائي لك باستغفار لله..*
*والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الله وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*سعدنا وتشرفنا* 
* بتواجدك بيننا ..*

*والآن..*

*نسأل الله لك بكل خير وتوفيق* 
*وسداد وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*لك الخيار فيمن تختار بعدك هنا..*
*اسألك براءة الذمة..*

*عين الله ترعاك..*
*والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد تحفك..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اشكر كل من اهداني ،، 

وادعوا الله يتقبل مني ومنكم يالله ..

بارك الله فيكم .. وفقكم الله لك خير ..

لتكون بعدي خيتي فرح ..

دمتم بألف خير ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي شبكة..*
*دعواتنا لك بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*سامحنا ع القصور..*
*استودعك الله..*
*محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قارب شهر الرحمة على الانتهاء..*
*ولازالت نفحات الرحمة من الله جل وعلى ..تحوطنا..*


*فلنُشرك بدعوائنا ..*

*غاليتنا فرووووووووووووحه...*
*فلتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*كونو هنا احبتي..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حبيبة القلب...*

*فرح..*

*أبدأ إهدائي لكِ بذكر الله..*
*والصلاة والسلام على رسزل الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.*

*لكِ ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..مادُمتِ هنا خلال يومين..*
*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*
*ثواب دعاء الندبة..جعلكِ الله من المتظرين..*

*ثوابد دعاء العهد..لتكوني من أنصار الحجة عجل الله فرجه..*
*واشياعه واتباعه..*
*والمستشهدين بين يديه..*


*والقلب يدعو لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق وسعادة للدارين..*
*والله يحفظ أولادك لك ياااااااااااارب*
*ويقضي حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروحه غناتي تستاهل كل خير 
واني اهديها ثواب دعاء الأفتتاح 
والله يعافيها ان شاء الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا ومرااااااااحب بالغالية* 
*عفاف الهدى..*

*ونورتينا حبيبتي..*
*مُثابة لما قدمت يداكِ..*
*مُدخرة أعمالكِ عند مليك مقتدر..*

*هنيئاُ لكِ وللحبيبة ..فرح..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي فرح..*
*لكِ ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*ثواب وبركات دعاء البهاء..*
*ثواب وبركات دعاء يامفزعي..*
*ثواب دعاء الفرج..*

*راجية القبول من الله جل وعلى ..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خيي _شــبووووك_ ...
ع اختياااري وكل انسان محتاج من اخيه المؤمن الدعاء 
فلك كل الشكر ورحم الله والديك 
*دمــــــــوووع* يااااقلبي تسلمي لي حبيبتي دعاااءك اسعدني وجعلني مثل الفراااشه 
سعيده ربي يسعد ايااامك بحق النبي محمد واهل بيته الطاهرين ويبلغنا فيك 
_عفاف_ يالغلا لك من القلب كل الشكر وجزاك الله الف خير 
وحقق الله احلامك ويسعد ايامك 
كلي خجل وانا اقف امام هذه الابتهالات والروحانيه 
جعلنا الله واياكم ممن ينالون رضا الرحمن والمغفره الرحمه
تقبلووو ودي واحترامي .. :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## اسير الهوى

خيتي ام حمزة

اهديك ثواب 300 استغفار و 300 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

كما اهديك ثواب زيارة عاشوراء وركعتين الزيارة

ودعاء الفرج

واتمنى ان تكوني بالف خير

لك تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي أسير الهوى..*
*أثابك الله لما قدمت يداك..*
*وادخرها في ميزان أعمالك..*

*هنيئاً لك وللغالية فروحة..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي فرح.. ياهلا فيك..*
*تستاهلي كل خير غناتي..*

*لكِ بإذن الله ثواب زيارة عاشوراء...*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول لسيد الشهداء..*
*وزيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*وثواب تسبيحات لله جل وعلى ..*

*راجية من الله جل  وعلى*
* ومن ساداتي ومواليّ القبول..*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد

غاليتي : فرح
أحب أهديكِ الصلاة على محمد 100 مره
ودعاء الأفتتاح
ودعاء مهم لدفع المشكلات العضيمة
ودعاء الفرج
مع رجائي من الله القبول منا ومنكِ صالح الأعمال
وأدام الله عليكِ 
الصحة والعافية .. ورزقكِ الله كل خير

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
أخية
................

أختكِ : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*ياهلا وسهلا فيك يالغالية ..نورتي..* 
*مُثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*ومدخرة أعمالكِ عند ربٍ كريم..* 
*هنيئاً لكِ وللغالية فروحه..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي فروحة..*
*ثواب دعاء الافتتاح..*
*وثواب دعاء البهاء..*
*ثواب دعاء يامفزعي..*
*مُدخرة من البارحة..*

*نسيت ماحطيتهم البارحة..* 

*راجية من الله جل وعلى ..ومن ساداتي ومواليّ القبول..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لكِ بإذن الله ..ثواب دعاء النور..*
*ثواب وبركات دعاء العهد..*
*ثواب دعاء الصباح..*

*راجية من الله جل وعلى ..*
*ومن ساداتي ومواليّ القبول..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي فرح*
*لكِ ثواب دعاء المجير..*
*ثواب دعاء الفرج..*
*جعلك الله من المنتظرين..*
*ثواب زيارة عاشوراء..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*تعلمين مؤكد أن القلب..دائماً يدعو لكِ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي فروحة..*
*مضت الساعات كلمح البصر..*
*سُعدتُ جـــــــــــداً ..بتواجدكِ بيننا..*

*استودعكِ الله ..*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*والقلب يدعو لكِ بكل خير* 
*وتوفيق وسعادة الدارين..*
*وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..*

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

*سامحيني ع القصور حبيبتي..*
*تستاهلي كل خير..*


*لكِ الحرية فيمن تحبي أن يكون هنا بعدكِ..*

*عين الله ترعاكِ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## زهور الامل

فرووح ياعمري 
هنيئنا لك وربي يسعد ايامك انشاء الله 
اهدي لك ثواب تسبحات وايضا 100 مره الصلاة على محمد واله
وفضل تلاوة سورة يس 
بس لاني تعبت ههههه 
تسلمين دموع ياقمر 
ع الطرح الراائع بصراحه هذه الصفحات روحانيه تشعرين 
برتياح ...
موفقين انشاء الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا وغلا بزهورة الحلوة..*
*مُثابة غاليتي لما قدمت يداكِ* 
*ومدخرة أعمالكِ عند مليك مقتدر..*

*هنيئاً لكِ وللغالية فروحة..*

*موفقة للك خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم...*
*احبتي..*

*يامن وفدوا هنا كطيور تنشر الحب للجميع..*

*تنثر تغاريدها الروحانية هنا وهناك..*



*فملأ تم أجواء متصفحي ...*

*بهجةً وسرور..*

*فلقلوبكم الطيبة كل التحايا أُقدم..*
*ولارواحكم الطاهرة كل السلام أهدي..*

*لكل من وفد هنا..*
*من زوار..*
*وأعضاء ..*
*ومشرفين..*

*سواء  اختيرت اسماءهم هنا.. أو لم يتسنى لنا فرصة ..*


*تشريفهم لنا  لضيق الوقت..*

*للجميع بإذن الله تعالى..*

*ثواب وبركات الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*ثواب استغفار لله جل وعلى ..*

*ثواب دعاء العهد..*

*لتكونو جميعاً من أنصار الإمام* 

*صاحب العصر والزمان اللهم عجل فره الشريف..*

*واشياعه واتباعه والمستشهدين بين يديه..*
*بإذن الله..*

*ثواب دعاء النور..*

*ثواب دعاء الفرج..*

*راجية من الله جل وعلى ومن ساداتي ومواليّ القبول..*
*لنا ولكم..*

*تأكدوا احبتي..*
*أن الله لن يضيع أعمالكم فهو اكرم الأكرمين..*
*فكل ماقدمتموه هنا ..*
*مدخر عند رب كريم..*
*بإذن الله تعالى..*



*والآن ..*

*جاء الوقت الذي أغلق أبواب صفحتي هذه..*

*واستودعكم المولى جل وعلى ..*

*حقيقةً كانت هذه الأيام أجمل أيام عشتها معكم..*
*عشتُ فيها أجواء روحانية ..ببركات الله وساداتي..*

*وبعونكم وإعانتكم هنا..*
*وحبكم الخير للجميع..*

*فأثابكم الله ..*

*وبوركت أعمالكم..*



*احبتي..*


*عين الله ترعاكم..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

فكرة رائعه ومميزه جزاك الله الف 
خير على هذا الطرح الجميل

----------


## looovely

* ســــلاااااااااااام,,*
* متأخررررررره كتيييييير,,بس نصيب فرووووحة*
* محفوظ بالقلب ,,واني اهديها ثواب دعاء النور* 
*ودعاء العهد وثواب دعاء الفرج ودعاء يامفزعي*
* وقرآءة ثلاث أجزاء من القرآن*
* وأقول لها كل عام وانتِ بخيييييير* 
*وع ـسـاك من ع ــوادهـ* 
*وانتِ كمان دموعة كل عام وانتِ بألف خير* 
*ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ياااااااارب*
* وكذا نكون اعطينا كل عضو حقه بلأهداء*
*ويعذرونا ع التقصير,,*
* تح ـــيــآآآآآآآآتي لكم,,* 
*looovely*

----------

